#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-15
<Odra> Hey
<Odra> Is anybody there?
<Odra> PING
<Odra> NOBODY IS EVER HERE D:
<coolbhavi> Odra, hey
<Odra> Hey
<Odra> I am going to program a comic viewer.
<coolbhavi> ok
<Odra> And I need a name for it. Can someone help?
<coolbhavi> naming of app is left to the author I guess :)
<Odra> coolbhavi: Last time I named an app it's become "Chrono Marker"
<coolbhavi> Odra, ok
<Odra> And the people at ##programming kept telling me "Comic Stripper" is a great name.
<coolbhavi> hmm
<coolbhavi> as I said its left to the author :)
<Odra> coolbhavi: But I am terrible at naming things D:
<coolbhavi> :)
<Odra> :(
<Odra> Fine
<Odra> I will name it Bob
<Odra> I can't even begin to imagine what people will think
<Odra> When their OS asks whether they want to install Bob
<dpm> zoopster, I just noticed this, so I thought I'd forward it to you if you think it needs a reply -> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/11fy2u/how_long_to_be_approved_for_the_software_center/
<zoopster> dpm: thanks...that app is now in qa pending
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-16
<lijil> is anyone aware of plans/projects to embed unity lenses on the desktop, like a widget?
<pkulas> is eclipse best choose for python programming?
<bakuman> well I just use a text editor
<pkulas> I prefer something with code completion
<pkulas> I know only Java, but that's not good for Ubuntu App Dev so I chose python, there is vala also but it seems to be not way to go
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-18
<IDWMaster> Hi. Is there a version of Quickly for C++?
<IDWMaster> I've been working on a C++ project for Ubuntu for a while; and I realized it would be nice to introduce people (especially those who are new to development on POSIX systems) to app development on Ubuntu; specifically dealing with the build system (GNU make, GNU autotools, libtools, etc). When I started I had to get data from several different sources; there wasn't a nice tutorial in one place like there is for Python.
<IDWMaster> Why is this?
<IDWMaster> Or is there a nice tutorial somewhere that I wasn't aware of?
<IDWMaster> In my opinion providing Linux developers with C++ tools right away could improve the quality of the platform, as native languages typically (though not always) lead to higher quality applications. Unless I'm mistaken and Python has a fast, ahead-of-time native compiler now
<IDWMaster> Personally I think app developers should not just be able to create a Python app for Ubuntu in under five minutes, but also a C++ app in under five minutes, which is why I've been working on some libraries to make it easier to develop in C++, and create cross-platform apps.
<IDWMaster> Library is open-source and is available on Launchpad under the GPL license
<IDWMaster> https://launchpad.net/crosslibs
<IDWMaster> Goal is to allow people to "quickly" create C++ apps
<zoopster> IDWMaster: hit up dpm during Spain office hours...he'd be interested in this.
<IDWMaster> Who's dpm?
<zoopster> david planella...he does a lot for developer relations in the ubuntu community team
<IDWMaster> Do you have any contact information for him; or at least a Launchpad account URL?
<zoopster> https://launchpad.net/~dpm
<IDWMaster> Thanks
<IDWMaster> Wow. Sure a lot of e-mail addresses registered with that one account!
<zoopster> he's a geek
<IDWMaster> Good. It's hard to find good geeks these days.
<IDWMaster> Especially in the US it seems like -- I'm a computer science major and most of my class isn't even interested in programming!
<IDWMaster> They're just taking it to satisfy requirements for biology, math, or physics.
<IDWMaster> I was going to start an app developers' club at my school but there was absolutely no interest.
<zoopster> he's on during central european time so in ~5 hours or so you'll see him in this channel
<zoopster> wow...really?
<IDWMaster> Yeah
<zoopster> i can't believe that...there has to be some interest...even the smallest schools have IEEE clubs or others where programming is of interest
<IDWMaster> Not Augsburg College
<zoopster> oh. ok.
<IDWMaster> I've tried to start one up but it just hasn't gotten any traction. I'll keep trying though :)
<IDWMaster> Lots of people have negative pre-conceptions about programming in general, and especially C++
<zoopster> well...Minneapolis is big enough...there's bound to be some interest outside of school.
<IDWMaster> I gave a speech at a major university (University of Minnesota) recently about how C++ can actually simplify common development, and how to properly abstract things. Most of the people at my speech were graduate students, professors, or professionals though, not many undergrads.
<zoopster> I can see that...it can be daunting compared to python
<IDWMaster> One new addition I made is called StdVal in my library
<IDWMaster> For example
<zoopster> is it they don't want to work hard?
<IDWMaster> Think they're just frightened by the mere mention of pointers
<IDWMaster> even when it's a friendly std::shared_ptr<T>
<IDWMaster> auto somevalue = StdVal(5)+StdVal("Hello world!");
<IDWMaster> Console->WriteLine(somevalue);
<IDWMaster> /Above line prints "5Hello world!"
<IDWMaster> Text is always stored in Unicode format in the platform locale
<IDWMaster> I use ICU when writing to a file though
<IDWMaster> Example:
<IDWMaster> std::shared_ptr<Stream> filestream = inst->Open("somefile.txt",ReadWrite);
<IDWMaster> std::shared_ptr<IDataBuffer> utftext = parser->GetBytes(somevalue);
<IDWMaster> std::shared_ptr<IParallelTask> task = filestream->WriteAsync(utftext,utftext->sz);
<IDWMaster> /Above line gets an asynchronous operation for writing to a file
<IDWMaster> /we can run this operation now using task->Run and pass in a completion callback
<IDWMaster> task->Run([=](std::shared_ptr<IManagedObject> returnvalue) {
<IDWMaster> std::shared_ptr<StreamRetVal> rval = CastShared(returnvalue,StreamRetVal);
<IDWMaster> }
<IDWMaster> );
<IDWMaster> where rval is an error code for the asynchronous write operation
<IDWMaster> All of my library functions are thread-safe, except for IC80FS functions
<IDWMaster> All I/O is done asynchronously by default
<IDWMaster> parser (an instance of a std::shared_ptr<IDataParser>) is a platform-independent data formatter
<IDWMaster> It writes data in standardized formats which can be readable by nearly any modern computer system
<IDWMaster> It takes Endianness, byte sizes, and string encodings into account, and abstracts all of these concepts for the developer
<IDWMaster> Also; memory allocation is cheap in my library because I wrote a custom memory allocator for it; so you don't have to worry about how many times you can call "new" in a tight loop without slowing down your application.
<IDWMaster> malloc (called by new) is faster in Linux than Windows, but I chose to still use a custom allocator because I want it to be portable to other platforms like Windows, where malloc is very slow.
<IDWMaster> Memory pool is also thread-safe and supports multiple pools for different threads, but also allows sharing of objects between threads.
<IDWMaster> Although I've recently ran into a very annoying bug which I will probably get to fixing this weekend.
<IDWMaster> It's a random segfault when calling a method in a lambda function passed by value across a thread boundary.
<IDWMaster> I've determined the problem is somehow related to my allocator but haven't figured out exactly what the problem is yet.
<IDWMaster> Currently only affects my IC80FS libraries (normal file system support still works just fine).
<IDWMaster> BUG FOUND: Quickly doesn't work on computers with small monitors!
<IDWMaster> Anyways; I'm probably the only one who uses a netbook to code anyways.
<mhall119> IDWMaster: still around?
<IDWMaster> Yes
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/quickly-community-templates I think has a quickly template for C++ and Qt
<mhall119> you can make a quickly template for pretty much anything
<IDWMaster> Thanks
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> also, what do you mean quickly doesn't work on computers with small monitors?
<mhall119> it's all CLI
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-20
<perriman> hi all
<perriman> How must I migrate an application to use the new message indicator?
<perriman> I'm using Indicate with gir
<perriman> There are any application using it in python to see the code?
<JanC> perriman: I think probably Gwibber uses it?
<perriman> Gwibber is python?
<JanC> yes
<perriman> nice, thanks JanC, I'll take a look
<JanC> (at least on this system which is still on Ubuntu 12.04, but I don't think they completely re-wrote it)
<JanC> you could also try searching with e.g. Synaptic or apt-cache for other apps that depend on the packages that are needed to use it (depending on python & the gir package for the message indicator lib would probably do)
<perriman> thanks again JanC
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-10-21
<onnix> hello everyone
<onnix> i need some help
<onnix> i want to build an GUI app and i would like to get a deeper understanding of how a GUI application is structured, do you know any documentation that might help me
<onnix> ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-14
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> good Morning :)
<WebbyIT> ehi popey :) How are you?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bald And Free Day! :-D
<popey> WebbyIT: hey
<WebbyIT> popey, I find a little bug on Calc, can you confirm it please? Do a calc, tear off, edit a label, press power off button without exit label edit, press again power button: in the label there are strages symbol
<popey> WebbyIT: known bug where spurious characters get inserted
<popey> happens in other apps too
<popey> e.g. press power button with terminal open
<WebbyIT> popey, ohh, you are right, thanks!
<popey> daker: x-type is now showing me something like a desktop browser
<popey> daker: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-094607.png
<om26er> nik90, hey
<om26er> nik90, btw clock app looks "drunk" :) its leaning towards the right.. http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=273642
<om26er> also I can't reveal the toolbar
<popey> om26er: bug 1239088
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239088 in Ubuntu Clock App "Display of clock app is too wide and offset to the right" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239088
<om26er> popey, also toolbar does not come up
<nik90> om26er, popey: I have no idea how to fix it
<nik90> om26er, popey: I have used the proper anchoring methods already
<om26er> SDK changed probably ?
<popey> possibly
<popey> which image did it work fine in.. when did it break?
 * nik90 checks the sdk commit log
<nik90> popey: it broke only in image 94
<nik90> in image 93, clock did not open (black screen) due to faulty desktop file
<popey> lots changed in 94 http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/20131012.html
<popey> including switching to click
 * popey tries removing the click package and installing the deb from trunk
<nik90> om26er: btw nice comparison :_
<nik90> :)
<om26er> heh
<popey> clock deb built from upstream also fails in the same way
<popey> there's a load of sdk changes in there http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131012.changes
<nik90> popey: yes but why is this localised to clock app alone?
<popey> that i don't know
<nik90> popey: It is hard to test this with qtcreator broken
<popey> nik90: which qtcreator you using?
<nik90> 2.8.1
<popey> ok, same here
<nik90> I added the sdk ppa as recommended
<popey> nik90: run on device works here
 * nik90 tries
<popey> I made mine read-write with the usual adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image && adb reboot
<popey> using clock from trunk
<nik90> popey: how do you check which image you got? I am not sure if I am runningn 93 or 94
<popey> system-image-cli -i
<popey> current build number: 96
<popey> brb, tea calls
<nik90> om26er: which image did you notice the bug on?
<nik90> om26er: I am runing image 93 (devel channel) and the clock looks fine
<nik90> om26er: (latest trunk)
<nik90> popey ^^
<om26er> nik90, yesterday I noticed that first
<om26er> nik90, btw devel channel have 96 now
<dpm> morning popey, om26er. Do you know the status of Jenkins for the calendar app? fginther mentioned he was working on re-enabling the merger job for it, but I've not talked to him since Friday. We've got the EDS branch to save events blocking on that
<om26er> Not really sure about that
<dpm> om26er, and now that I've got you here :) would you mind reviewing  this branch that adds tests for the music app? -> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/add-ap-tests-previous-and-now-playing-play-pause/+merge/190856
<om26er> dpm, sure. on it.
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<popey> nik90: might be worth (as you're on 93) doing a "sudo apt-get update" on the device, then "sudo apt-get install ..." the sdk packages like sudo apt-get install ubuntu-ui-toolkit - which will pull in new stuff, reboot and see if that broke it
<popey> nik90: that way you limit the changes on your device to just the sdk
<nik90> popey: i just reflashed :(
<popey> bum
<nik90> popey: hmm, I did phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel and still have image 93
<popey> yes, thats right
<popey> thats good ☻
<popey> so can you test above?
<nik90> but om26er said that devel has image 96
<popey> no, devel-proposed has 96
<nik90> ah
<popey> we haven't released 96
<om26er> devel-proposed yes.
<nik90> popey: testing
<popey> thanks
<om26er> nik90, is alarm working now ?
<nik90> om26er: not sure, I am testing that as well
<nik90> popey: so in your changelog link, ui-toolkit-plugin is at 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2-0ubuntu1 and on sudo apt-get update, I have that same version as well on the phone
<nik90> popey: on running clock through qtcreator on phone, it appears normal,
<nik90> working properly
<nik90> popey: should I install one by one every package in the changelog to see which breaks it?
<popey> nik90: what gets offered if you "apt-get -s dist-upgrade" (simulate)
<popey> i dont think one-by-one is possible
<popey> it will pull in dependencies
<nik90> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235180/
<nik90> popey: ui-toolkit-plugin isnt listed since I already upgrade that one
<nik90> upgraded*
<popey> ah
<popey> qmlscene perhaps?
<nik90> shall i try installing that?
<popey> I'd be picking off a few packages and installing them one by one
<popey> yeah
<popey> but only sdk / qt5 related ones
<popey> until it breaks.
<nik90> okay
<popey> sorry ☹
<nik90> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235230/
<nik90> popey: i tested against those packages
<nik90> still works
<nik90> I do not think the others are revelant
<nik90> can I do a full dist-upgrade and try again?
<popey> feel free
<popey> you can always downgrade a package later
<popey> Time for more tea!
<nik90> popey: I upgraded all packages and clock appears fine..no dislocation :)
<nik90> popey: on the other hand, I am not sure why you see the bug
<popey> nik90: I have not been drinking, if that's what you're implying! ☻
<nik90> popey: hehe
<dpm> fginther, just read your e-mail about the status of the automatic upstream merger. Could we get it enabled for ubuntu-calendar-app? We were blocking on some qtorganizer-eds fixes which landed on image 94, and it'd be good if we could land the calendar branch that needed those fixes
<nik90> popey: I could try reflashing to image 96 and then try qtcreator run on it
<nik90> popey: that's the last thing I can do since this issue is definitely not in the clock code
<popey> nik90: I have 96 here too, feel free to try it
<nik90> popey: so I reflashed to img 96..opening the clock app, I see it is dislocated..however running it from qtcreator, it appears fine
<popey> well that's even more odd
<nik90> popey: actually it is not
<nik90> popey: but I fixed it
<nik90> :_)
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-dislocated-clock/+merge/190910
<nik90> popey: please test and approve
<popey> ok
<popey> nik90: works, approved, nice one!
<nik90> popey: is the freeze today?
<popey> nope
<nik90> balloons: is this bug still valid -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1238703
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238703 in Ubuntu Clock App "All autopilot tests fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey! can you review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/disable_settings_button/+merge/190904
<om26er> since the mediaplayer does not have any settings, I have dimmed the settings icon so that its clear there are no settings
<daker> hey oSoMoN i just want to know if the two fixes were released with the new image or not ?
<oSoMoN> daker: let me check
<daker> oSoMoN: i pushed a new version(0.4) to the store with the UbuntuWebView
<oSoMoN> daker: cool, I’ll check it out now
<oSoMoN> daker: I confirm the two fixes have been released with the latest image (#96)
<oSoMoN> daker: I’m not seeing the app in the click lens
<daker> hm, oSoMoN try searching "X-Type"
<oSoMoN> daker: no results
<daker> it does appear here http://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search
<daker> maybe it's a bug or something...
<daker> oSoMoN: ^
<nerochiaro> om26er: haveig a look
<nerochiaro> om26er: the code is simple enough to just approve as it is, but jenkins is not happy with it for some reason
<davmor2> popey: is it me or have both the card apps disappeared from the store when you look at the list of apps on the phone?
<om26er> nerochiaro, jenkins is problematic. probably some problem with CI infrastructure
<om26er> nerochiaro, try top approve it might just land ;)
<oSoMoN> daker: maybe…
<nerochiaro> om26er: done
<om26er> nerochiaro, thanks
<popey> davmor2: mzanetti also mentioned apps disappearing. can you file a bug ?
<daker> oSoMoN: here is the code if you want to test it on device directly https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daker/+junk/x-type/files
<davmor2> popey: will do I'm going to chase things our end first though so I know what I'm filing and why :)
<oSoMoN> daker: thanks
<oSoMoN> daker: I can confirm it works nicely, although it’s rather slow here on my galaxy nexus (but then again everything is slow on galaxy nexus with mir)
<daker> oSoMoN: ok thanks :)
<davmor2> popey: the architecture is set to all, it's a known bug that has a high priority
<daker> oSoMoN: did you saw popey comment ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no
<oSoMoN> ah, just saw it
<oSoMoN> so it’s a known issue
<oSoMoN> apparently
<daker> davmor2: oSoMoN says that he can't find my app "X-Type" in the click lens too
<davmor2> daker: oSoMoN: popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-package-index/+bug/1239662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239662 in Click Package Index "Apps with Architecture All are not visible on devices" [Critical,In progress]
<daker> here we go :)
<mihir> oSoMoN: still EDS is not merged??
<SpotAri> trying to install my app .deb to nexus 4 with todays image 96. not showing in applications anymore (worked fine on Friday).. what's changed?
<steoria> :-1: error: cannot find -lsqlite3
<fginther> dpm, which branch is that, we may be able to merge only that one
<dpm> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188 - but there are a bunch of other branches that are depending/blocking on this one too.
<dpm> hi ahayzen, I see you guys were busy over the weekend, the music app is looking better and better :)
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<ahayzen> dpm, just got 50 emails in the past 10hrs from you guys reporting bugs though :)
<popey> hah
<dpm> hahaha, that's the excitement about getting to run and test the latest :)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> popey, can u get lisettte to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/album-art-toolbar-when-no-back-button/+merge/190823
<dpm> ahayzen, I've asked her already this morning, let me ping her again
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks
<dpm> she's going though the bugs too
<ahayzen> cool
<ahayzen> dpm, i don't see why Victor won't approve https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/expander-now-playing/+merge/190820 as it makes the behaviour consistent across the app and then meets the design spec :/
<dpm> let me have a look
<dpm> ahayzen, actually, I was testing it this morning and got sidetracked. This is implementing the chevron to expand the items in the play queue, instead of the plus sign, right?
<ahayzen> dpm, yep it implements the expander like in the artists/album/playlist
<ahayzen> dpm, we didn't implement it before because of the reordering/swipeDelete and the fact the rows have different heights due to states...but i figured out how to do it so pushed it up
<oSoMoN> mihir: I haven’t followed the latest developments on this branch, let me check
<dpm> ahayzen, makes sense. I can see Victor's point, because in the current implementation the two chevrons on top are really close to each other. But on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1nc7RTAD5ViEAdc3VsZyN-lkmG-AnO664uV-5wXZoZZg/edit#slide=id.ge8e1d63f_040 the currently playing item has the chevron below the cover art, which removes the confusion imo
<ahayzen> dpm, i could try moving the meta data below the album art if tht helps?
<dpm> ahayzen, I think so, yes, but if it's not a trivial change it might be worth doing it in a separate branch. Let me have a quick look and see if we can approve this one.
<ahayzen> dpm, ok good plan :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: hey, could you confirm that https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EDS/+merge/188188 is now good to merge?
<oSoMoN> dpm: ah, nevermind, just saw the global status
<oSoMoN> mihir: so it appears the EDS branch is ready to merge, but hasn’t been merged yet because the upstream merger is deactivated for the calendar-app due to failing autopilot tests under MIR
<dpm> oSoMoN, yeah, what was blocking it were the eds backend fixes, which landed on image #94
<oSoMoN> dpm: great, thanks
<dpm> oSoMoN, fginther is looking into that ^^
<oSoMoN> excellent
<mihir> oSoMoN: okay thank you for updates..
<fginther> dpm, oSoMoN I should get back to you on the state of that shortly. It may still be blocked by the mir transition, stay tuned
<dpm> thanks
<ahayzen> dpm, could u let me know if ur gonna approve tht branch cause tht depicts whether i do this work in a separate branch
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, on it, just taking some screenshots about an issue I noticed
<ahayzen> dpm, cool
<mihir> dpm: thank you :)
<lisettte> ahayzen: i was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/album-art-toolbar-when-no-back-button/+merge/190823
<ahayzen> lisettte, o/
<lisettte> ahayzen: I don't think this is a good idea, because users will tap in the same area without looking and might have an unexpected result if in some cases they go back and in others to the player
<lisettte> ahayzen: i do wonder whether we have space for album art
<lisettte> ahayzen: and i want to ask Michal about that
<ahayzen> lisettte, i don't wanna squash the meta data in the centre anymore though
<lisettte> ahayzen: ?
<ahayzen> lisettte, if we were to add album art in as well as the back button and play button
<lisettte> ahayzen: the question that really matters here is, are single genre and playlist going to be the same as single album?
<lisettte> ahayzen: because if we are stuck with that we will never actually have a back button
<ahayzen> lisettte, what do u mean by 'going to be the same'? as in are they gonna use sheets with the close button?
<lisettte> ahayzen: in the design single album, single playlist, single artist are all outside of the tab nav, and to return the user needs to press back
<lisettte> ahayzen: in case of the single album it was technically impossible to do this
<ahayzen> yep
<lisettte> ahayzen: but the current sheet makes play controls inaccessible, which is weird
<ahayzen> lisettte, yeah thts the issue with the sheet
<lisettte> ahayzen: anyway, re the back button, if we have a back button in some  places (and it sounds like we do) we should not fill that space with album art
<lisettte> ahayzen: that part of the toolbar should be reserved for other toolbar actions
<ahayzen> lisettte, ok please add a comment to the merge and disprove
<lisettte> ahayzen: for instance, a grid / list view toggle
<ahayzen> yep
<lisettte> ahayzen: i agree it is not ideal at the moment though
<mihir> dpm: now i need to pull & push new MR for Edit event correct?
<oSoMoN> mihir: you don’t need to push a new MR, just push new revisions to fix conflicts to your branch, and the existing MR will pick up those new revisions
<dpm> mihir, exactly
<dpm> mihir, yeah, but more correctly, what oSoMoN says
<mihir> oSoMoN: complicated i always mess with this confilicts , anyways I should try that once I reach home :)
<dpm> mihir, essentially:
<mihir> these*
<dpm> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<dpm> then maually fix any conflicts (if any)
<dpm> then bzr commit
<dpm> then bzr push to the same branch as the existing merge proposal
<mihir> dpm: thank you :) I'll do that
<ahayzen> dpm, i've moved the labels below the album art :) could you rereview the merges? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/move-label-below-current-album-art/+merge/190968
<mihir> dpm: i am facing weird problem on QTCreator, each time it updates manifest.json automatiicaly ? any idea ?
<ahayzen> mihir, i'm having the same issue just have to revert the changes for tht file each time :(
<mihir> ahayzen: : yeah , i need to do that each time before I commit
<ahayzen> mihir, yep same only takes like 10 seconds though so not too bad just irritating
<dpm> mihir, I agree it's annoying. bzr revert manifest.json should make things a bit easier for the time being
<mihir> dpm: i am doing that only, i thought there is some problem with my machine , but got it it's for everybody :)
<mihir> dpm: can we merge this MR now ?https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489
<dpm> mihir, looking at it now...
<ahayzen> lisettte, ping
<lisettte> ahayzen: pong :)
<ahayzen> lisettte, i'm just doing bug 1239715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239715 in Ubuntu Music App "[Music app] toolbar should hide when scrolling the play queue, or when in library mode" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239715
<dpm> mihir, you'll need to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489 from trunk as discussed earlier before we can land it
<lisettte> ahayzen: yep
<ahayzen> lisettte, should when you select 'Back' after say selecting an artist/playlist should it hide the toolbar  as well?
<ahayzen> lisettte, as in the back button in the toolbar
<lisettte> ahayzen: yes, unless the toolbar behaves differently everywhere else
 * lisettte checking
<mihir> dpm: so I should first merge then again push the changes correct ?
<ahayzen> lisettte, i've made it so when you select back from the player mode (now playing page) it hides the toolbar and when you scroll on tht page it hides it
<dpm> mihir, yes
<mihir> dpm: okay I'll do it i am commuting to home now , once I reach I'll do it :) thanks for your help !!
<dpm> thank you mihir!
<lisettte> ahayzen: that sounds good, but are we changing anything in the default toolbar behaviour?
<lisettte> ahayzen: the design was done assuming that is the default toolbar behaviour
<ahayzen> lisettte, we are using a custom component
<lisettte> ahayzen: right, so let me triple check
<ahayzen> lisettte, so this is probably making match the 'normal' behaviour as we have to now tell it when to do things
<lisettte> ahayzen: great
<lisettte> ahayzen: this part is something we really need to see in action before we know if it works or not
<ahayzen> lisettte, i'm not so sure if it should because say if u have the toolbar expanded when at the playlists page then u select a playlist then select back if it collapses it then you aren't left how you were before
<lisettte> ahayzen: if you are in playlists and select a playlist, you are interacting with the library, not the player
<ahayzen> lisettte, yeah thts the back button i mean
<ahayzen> lisettte, when u go back up a pageStack
<dpm> fginther, the upstream merger only lands branches directly into trunk, right? I.e. it does not try to do a merge first and if there are no conflicts then land?
<lisettte> ahayzen: in library mode, as per the ux design, it should be hidden by default apart from the progress keyline
<lisettte> ahayzen: but you think this causes a problem when you are inside a single playlist?
<ahayzen> lisettte, so when i hit the back button on this toolbar to return to the list of playlists it should minimise the toolbar http://ubuntuone.com/3FGUN57Hj74rWL1D5NzrPB
<lisettte> ahayzen: yes, because we think the user will want to look at other library content, not play controls
<ahayzen> lisettte, ok do the same in other places where that appears?
<lisettte> ahayzen: the user might want to select another playlist, so we should give him as much screen real estate as possible
<ahayzen> lisettte, so basically if goBack() is run then minimise the toolbar
<lisettte> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> lisettte, cool tht simplifies things... sorry for not explaining ver well
<lisettte> ahayzen: i am loving the snapping back to the current item in the player btw
<ahayzen> :)
<lisettte> ahayzen: no worries! this is very complex, and still handwavy in places anyway
<lisettte> ahayzen: apologies for not making it clearer from the ux spec!
<ahayzen> lisettte, it is pretty clear just the really fine details like this :)
<lisettte> ahayzen: cool cool
<fginther> dpm, one moment, otp
<dpm> np
<ahayzen> dpm, think you need to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/expander-now-playing/+merge/190820 to land the other branch?
<dpm> ahayzen, yes, that's correct. The other branch was relatively easy to review, but I think I'd prefer Victor or Daniel to top-approve the pre-requisite branch. The changes are not trivial, and I'd prefer one of the developers to ack it, as you guys are much more into the logic of the app, and I wouldn't do a good job at reviewing the code. Let me add a comment.
<ahayzen> dpm, Victor has approved it
<dpm> ahayzen, in that case, done :)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> dpm, i'll put swapping the orientation of the icon on my list of things to investigate
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, it might be worth pinging mehow_ about it if he's online. I'd leave it as a low priority action for now
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks i'll have a look later once i've got this bunch of work done
<dpm> cool, thanks a lot ahayzen!
<dpm> lisettte, mehow_ to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239699 could we get some icons for the controls? For instance, we're using a play button that's smaller than the one in the spec, and it'd be nice to have the same icons as in the visuals
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239699 in Ubuntu Music App "[Music app] play control icons should not be inside button shapes" [Medium,Triaged]
<lisettte> dpm: the icons should be in the icon theme, and they should be scaleable?
<zohan> night
<zohan> all
<zohan> :D
<dpm> lisettte, it seems the icon theme only provides media-playback-pause, *-start, *-skip-backward and *skip-forward. For the rest, we can use the icons we already have, but it'd be good to know the display sizes, especially that of the play icon, which is bigger than the rest
<fginther> dpm, upstream merger does a merge with trunk first, before doing a build or running tests
<dpm> mehow_, ^
<lisettte> dpm: let me count the grid units in the spec
<lisettte> dpm: play / pause is 4 units high
<lisettte> dpm: the rest 2
<lisettte> dpm: should i add this information to a bug?
<dpm> fginther, ok, so if a branch does not have conflicts but is behind trunk, then upstream merger takes care of rebasing to trunk without the developers having to do it right?
<fginther> dpm, yes
<fginther> dpm, the only time a dev should need to rebase to trunk is when there are actual merge conflicts
<lisettte> dpm: or should i file a new bug for this?
<dpm> lisettte, we've got the existing bug for that, let me add the info, including where to find the icons, to it, thanks!
<dpm> fginther, awesome, thanks. For this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489 - could we get the upstream merger retriggered?
<fginther>  dpm, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-ci/144/
<fginther> dpm, does that need to be merged to trunk as well?
<dpm> fginther, yes. Essentially, the EDS branch was blocking a bunch (well, I think 2) of other branches which can now land
<fginther> dpm, merge conflict now :-(
<fginther> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calendar-app-saucy-amd64-ci/144/console
<dpm> fginther, ah, bummer. The developer is commuting home now, but he said he'd look into it when he'd be back. I thought this one would merge cleanly.
<fginther> dpm, it's a non-trivial conflict, otherwise I might have tried :-(
<dpm> np, thanks fginther
<lisettte> ahayzen, danielholm: mehow_ has a default album cover. How big should the image be?
<ahayzen> lisettte, at the moment we have one version which is 500x500 and another which is 48x48
<lisettte> ahayzen: cool! mehow_ ^
<dpm> lisettte, I was not sure what to comment on bug 1239513. Would you mind commenting it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239513 in Ubuntu Music App "search bar does not work for music app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239513
<lisettte> dpm: ok
<janimo`> I see automaticOrientation in MainView that allows rotating the view based on the device orientation. Is there a way to force a certain orientation regardless of sensor data?
<janimo`> for example landscape mode on the phone
<lisettte> mehow_: i don't see your question here??
<lisettte> ahayzen: mehow_ wonders about the sizes; shouldn't it be 10GU x 10GU is 270px x 270px ?
<lisettte> ahayzen: but we can give you the images in the sizes you need to fix it today of course :)
<mehow_> hey
<mehow_> could you confirm that you need that missing album cover artwork 500x500 and 48x48  ?
<mehow_> ahayzen: hey
<mehow_> could you confirm that you need that missing album cover artwork 500x500 and 48x48  ?
<ahayzen> mehow_, o/
<ahayzen> mehow_, yep if u have it available :)
<ahayzen> lisettte, it will scale to the size of the item
<lisettte> ahayzen: artwork is now attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239095
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239095 in Ubuntu Music App "[Music app] Remove "Scrobble cover to last.fm" until the function is implemented" [Medium,Triaged]
<lisettte> ahayzen: please note that we added all the sizes..
<lisettte> ahayzen: so the sizes you mentioned and the sizes we thought it would be calculating from grid units
<ahayzen> lisettte, thanks
<ahayzen> lisettte, how did u calculate the 971x971 ?
<lisettte> ahayzen: from the grid units i guess.. mehow_ probably knows
<ahayzen> lisettte, just wondering as tht would mean the current would look pixelated somewhere if tht is correct
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> popey, do we have an ETA on the builds for today?
<ahayzen> popey, just so i know the deadline
<popey> image builds?
<ahayzen> popey, yh
<lisettte> ahayzen: haven't noticed that myself, but i am not sure if i would
<ahayzen> lisettte, same thts why i was wondering how u got to that figure
<ahayzen> lisettte, cause my screen only has 768 horizontal lines :)
<popey> ahayzen: "in some hours" - will let you know once we have a better idea
<ahayzen> popey, heh
<ahayzen> lisettte, i'll put like for like ones in for now
<lisettte> ahayzen: all i know is that the visual designers are designing for 1 grid unit = 27 x 27 px. i guess just use the ones that work for now
<ahayzen> lisettte, i thought it was much smaller than tht in real life... http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/resolution-independence.html
<ahayzen> 'Most laptops 1 gu = 8 px' and 'Phone with 4 inch screen at HD resolution (around 720x1,280 pixels) 1 gu = 18 px'
<lisettte> ahayzen: interesting… mehow_ ^
<ahayzen> lisettte, just a thought do u have the images in SVG?
<lisettte> ahayzen: i doubt it; mehow_ ?
<ahayzen> lisettte, we do have a few images in SVG now which has the advantage of being resolution independent, no worries if u don't
<lisettte> ahayzen: no, it is a pixel image for now; we could change it in the future though?
<ahayzen> lisettte, something for V2 to go through most of the images and see if we can change them
<ahayzen> lisettte, right tht is proposed now waiting for someone to approve
<lisettte> ahayzen: awesome!
<ahayzen> popey, dpm-afk, do u mind looking at this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/hide-toolbar-on-go-back/+merge/190974
<harisha> Hello all, I am submitting an application
<harisha> But i did not get what is package name
<harisha> what has to be given for package name?
<popey> ahayzen: top approved
<ahayzen> cool
<ahayzen> popey, and https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/increase-queued-normal-height/+merge/191010
<ahayzen> popey, i'm just about to go for a run so will be back in like 30mins cyas
<popey> approved
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<ahayzen> popey, looks like dpm wanted a slight adjustment i'll put it in the fix for bug 1239785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239785 in Ubuntu Music App "Metadata display improvements in the play queue view" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239785
<popey> ah ok
<ahayzen> popey, it wasn't anything introduced in tht branch so not really and issue with the merge
<wellsb> mhall119, dpm-afk: Any ETA for when we can expect to receive feedback about showdown apps?
<popey> wellsb: mhall119 is on vacation today
<ahayzen> popey, is dpm still around?
<AmandaC> Is this the place to ask for stuff like libmessaging-menu questions ( from a developer's side. )
<AmandaC> I ask because I'm toying with an idea in Vala using the messaging menu, and when I select a source, it disappears from the menu. Is that supposed to happen, or am I messing up somewhere along the way?
<popey> ahayzen: dunno, wassup?
<ahayzen> popey, just trying to land more stuff aha
<popey> anything i can help with ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> popey, this should resolve bug 1239785 and the comment he put in the other merge https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/split-album-artist-in-now-playing/+merge/191022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239785 in Ubuntu Music App "Metadata display improvements in the play queue view" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239785
<ahayzen> popey, the music app is starting to look really awesome now :)
<popey> looks good ahayzen
<ahayzen> \o/
<daker> popey: can you retry "X-type" now, oSomon confirmed it's working, and the image #96 has landed so i am sure you'll get the latest browser plugin ?
<popey> ok
<popey> hm
<daker> thanks
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-14-202543.png
<popey> feels really slow
<popey> gonna reboot and try again
<daker> ya i think that's because of...mir :)
<popey> i can test without mir too
<daker> popey: one last thing, can you take 2 other screenshots ? i want to update the store
<popey> i took 3
<popey> one mo
<daker> if you can switch to SF and retest, so we can see if it's only slow under mir
<popey> ya, will do
<ahayzen> popey, suppose we should top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/split-album-artist-in-now-playing/+merge/191022 ?
<popey> daker: its not that much slower under sf tbh
<popey> not sure I can tell the difference
<popey> ahayzen: done
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<daker> popey: ok
<popey> beuno / JamesTait I'm getting 503's from the store when installing apps
<popey> and lots of images not loading
<beuno> popey, yeah, the service is flaky, been trying to get a hold on a webops
<popey> ij
<popey> er ok
<ahayzen> popey, has the llast
<ahayzen> bah
<ahayzen> popey, has the last build been done yet?
<renato> hey guys I am trying to use the qtcreator to run a example app on my device and I am getting this error
<renato> bash: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<renato> bash: no job control in this shell
<renato> any Idea how to fix that?
<ahayzen> renato, you have to run without Mir
<ahayzen> renato, or on the build i'm on you did
<renato> ahayzen, any way to remove Mir?
<renato> ahayzen, I flashed the device using: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending
<ahayzen> renato, delete the .display_mir file in /home/phablet then restart should then use surfaceflinger ... don't hold me responsible if it breaks :)
<renato> ahayzen, ok thanks
<daker> popey: ping
<daker> another game waiting for you :)
<nik90> renato: it works on mir if you use the system-image with devel-proposed
<nik90> renato: with qtcreator 2.8.1 (from ppa on 13.10)
<nik90> renato: I had the same issue few days back, but was resolved after I added the ppa
<renato> nik90, ok thanks
<JamesTait> beuno/popey, is the 503 coming from the index, or the download?
<nik90> mhall119, popey: https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/SzinycjRtLP
<beuno> JamesTait, same as always, ran out of PG connections, had it restarted
<JamesTait> beuno, right, thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-15
<mhall119> nik90: nice!
<mhall119> nik90: did jdstrand say anything about whether we would allow apps to access that API by default?
<ahayzen> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> mhall119, sorry, we have fixed the issue now :)
<ahayzen> mhall119, do u know if there is gonna be another build?
<mhall119> 97 is cooking as far as I know
<ahayzen> is tht the last? or will there be another?
<mhall119> there will always be more :)
<mhall119> last before 13.10, I don't know
<mhall119> why?
<ahayzen> mhall119, we have one merge just landing which fixes a really nasty bug where the user could become stuck
<mhall119> ahayzen: as far as I know, all the core apps will be converted to click packages, which will allow us to deliver updates to them any time via the click app store
<ahayzen> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> so they will be independent of the platform's release cycle
<ahayzen> mhall119, just would be nice for them to be in the initial image
<ahayzen> <-- perfectionist
<mhall119> ahayzen: the apps will be, but we can deliver updates later
<mhall119> but yeah, we want a nice stable version in the base release
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> mhall119: oh I forgot about the app armor policy group. If you add the usermetrics policy group then your app should be able to access it.
<nik90> mhall119: I have updated my post to reflect it.
<nik90> dpm: can we get some people to review https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080
<nik90> dpm, popey: more alarm fixed for EDS
<nik90> fixes*
<nik90> fginther: are the clock app autopilot tests passing now?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I'd normally ask bfiller, but his day hasn't started yet. Do you think you or someone from your team could help us review https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080 ? We need it to be able to save alarms in the clock app
<oSoMoN> dpm: looking
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<nik90> thnx dpm, oSoMoN
<dpm> nik90, does this indeed fix the issue for clock? I.e. have you had the chance to test if with this change alarms do get saved?
<nik90> dpm: no I haven't, but renato told me on irc that that should be it
<nik90> dpm: do you know how to download a package from the MP so that I can push it to the phone and test?
<dpm> I'd be more comfortable if we'd have some more confirmations. Are you able to test from the upstream code, or would you need a new qtorganizer-eds package to test?
<dpm> ok, that answers my question :)
<nik90> :)
<dpm> let me see if it would be easy to create a package to the core apps PPA
<dpm> nik90, are you running 13.04 or 13.10?
<nik90> 13.10
<nik90> dpm: although I need an arm package since EDS saving alarms already works on the desktop...just not on the phone
<dpm> yeah, the PPA would take care of an ARM build too
<dpm> nik90, ok, requested builds, starting in about 20 minutes, although it might take a couple of hours for the armhf builds to be ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/qtorganizer5-eds-daily
<nik90> dpm: okay
<nik90> dpm: so i just adb push this to phone and install it?
<dpm> nik90, you can track the status here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+builds?build_state=building
<nik90> dpm: since it is in ppa, I will just add the ppa to the phone and perform an update
<dpm> nik90, yeah, once the armhf package has been built, you can push it and install it, or even easier just add the PPA. I've never done this after we switched to RO images, though, so you might need to switch to RW before installing it. popey, do you know more about installing packages via apt in a RO image? Can we just switch to RW, install and then back to RO?
<nik90> dpm: I know how to convert to RW..i can then reflash to get back to RO
<dpm> nik90, awesome. Good news: it seems the builds already started, so if all goes well, we should have the packages very soon: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<nik90> yay
<oSoMoN> dpm: I have approved the MR, but I can’t top-approve it
<nik90> oSoMoN: I can confirm if that MP fixes that bug in about 10 mins. Then renato can merge it once his day starts
<oSoMoN> sounds good
<dpm> thanks a lot oSoMoN
<dpm> popey, do you have your magic script to run the latest trunk of a given core app on a device? I'm trying to run music-app trunk to get some screenshots for a MP, but with Qt Creator the music app will deploy and start but not find any music.
<nik90> dpm: the build failed on armf and i386 -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?field.series_filter=saucy
<dpm> argh! :/
<nik90> dpm: looking at the build logs, it seems some package was not found, -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153817284/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.qtorganizer5-eds_0.1.1%2B13.10.20131011-0~16~ubuntu13.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nik90> dpm: never mind..https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+packages
<nik90> dpm: it failed on raring armf
<nik90> but passed on saucy armf
 * nik90 is testing now
<dpm> nik90, ah, yeah, that's cool. I noticed that mid-build, and I cancelled the 13.04 builds: they need a version of libecal that's only on saucy
<dpm> nik90, awesome
<nik90> dpm: doesnt work...There was an app armor issue before which didnt allow the clock app to save alarms. But that was also fixed in the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu package by jdstrand and is already in the phone..
<nik90> dpm: will talk to renato and zsombi regarding this
<dpm> nik90, argh, bummer :/
<dpm> nik90, thanks for testing in any case
<popey> dpm: i do sometimes, yes.
<nik90> dpm: np
<JamesTait> Good day all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
<daker> popey: i have published a new HTML5 app if you want to test it "BytesJack"
<popey> daker: i dont see it, maybe someone else already published
<daker> popey: ya it has been published
<popey> daker: i dont see it
<daker> popey: i think because of archi "all" bug
<daker> bug 1239662
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239662 in Click Package Index "Apps with Architecture All are not visible on devices" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239662
 * popey tickles JamesTait with that
 * JamesTait swats at it with a Solr bat.
<JamesTait> I expect to have a fix today, which will probably roll out tomorrow.  Don't hold me to that, though, there's a lot going on this week (for some unknown reason?) that could step in the way.
<mihir> dpm: hi
<mihir> dpm: i have re-merged branch :- https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489
<dpm> mihir, awesome!
<mihir> dpm: I am working on edit event mode , because of Edit i need to change a code
<mihir> dpm:  are you having latest image  on your device now ?
<mihir> dpm: are you able to create new event ?? because i am getting some error while creating new event :| if you could test that would be great
<dpm> mihir, let me try
<mihir> dpm: what PPA should be installed to install QtOrganizer ??
<mihir> dpm: i am getting an error End time can't be before start time , even though the end time is grater than that
<dpm> mihir, I seem to be able to create an event with the calendar on the latest image, but I've heard someone else mentioning the error you're having
<dpm> mihir, you can install the latest qtorganizer5-eds package from the core apps ppa, but you'll have to be on saucy
<mihir> dpm: shit i need to upgrade to final beta version first?
<dpm> sorry, the eds backend depends on a package that's only on saucy :/
<mihir> Ohh it will take hours to upgrade net speed sux here :( and i am left with edit event
<mihir> did you look at merge I have proposed ?
<fginther> nik90, yes, the clock app tests are passing
<mihir> renato: ping !!
<dpm> mihir, taking a look at the mp now...
<dpm> fginther, could we get Jenkins to run for https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489 ?
<fginther> dpm, yes
<dpm> thanks :)
<mihir> dpm: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1049/console
<mihir> it again says conflicts
<mihir> but i don't see any changes in those files any idea ?
<dpm> fginther, any ideas why in https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEventdetails/+merge/187489 Jenkins is finding conflicts when doing the merge? I've checked out trunk locally and merged that branch, and I can confirm what mihir says: it merges cleanly
<fginther> dpm, ugh
<fginther> dpm, my mistake
<fginther> dpm, mihir, I ran the wrong job
<fginther> next one should be better
<dpm> ok, thanks!
<dpm> fginther, balloons, also if you've got a minute, I could need some help interpreting some test failures: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/add-ap-test-shuffle-and-mp3/+merge/191111 and https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/content-link-clickable/+merge/191167
<dpm> Could anyone with a device try this branch lp:~dpm/music-app/toolbar-visuals-followup-1239699 and take a screenshot of the player controls in the toolbar? I'm having trouble running the app on the phone: it starts, but it doesn't find any media
<dpm> and with no media, no player controls :/
<mihir> fginther: thank you :)
<mihir> dpm: i am upgrading my machine
<mihir> i will look into edit code afterwards
<nik90> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi nik90
<nik90> dpm: I tried your branch..the toolbar looks awesome
<dpm> hi danielholm, danielholm_, are you around?
<nik90> dpm: but the qtcreator screenshot does not work
<nik90> dpm: anyother way to take screenshots?
<nik90> danielholm: music app looks awesome...nice work
<dpm> nik90, I had the same problem, perhaps this helps? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> dpm: that worked
<dpm> nik90, which steps did you follow to run the app on the device? Did you use Qt Creator?
<dpm> oh, great!
<nik90> dpm: yes
<dpm> weird, for me it just launches the app but it finds no media :/
<nik90> dpm: http://imgur.com/HSpXJe0
<nik90> dpm: my sample music album did not have album art
<dpm> nik90, that's perfect, thanks. Would you mind doing a bit of development by proxy and changing some control sizes to see what they look like on the device?
<nik90> dpm: sure, if you can tell me how to do it
<dpm> nik90, great, just a sec
<davmor2> nik90: sure Linux unplugged would be pointless ;)
<nik90> davmor2: hehe
<ahayzen> dpm, i'm around if tht helps?
<nik90> ahayzen: btw, the music app is rocking atm..I love the new visuals...been a while since I used the music app
<nik90> ahayzen: nice work
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks :) we've been quite busy over the past week or so :)
<dpm> nik90, ahayzen, essentially, I was trying to tweak the sizes of the play toolbar controls to look like https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1nc7RTAD5ViEAdc3VsZyN-lkmG-AnO664uV-5wXZoZZg/edit#slide=id.g11c43ec0b_221 - these are the changes I'd like to test -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/player-control-sizes/revision/209
<dpm> I don't seem to be able to run the app and detect the media on a device, so any help in getting the right sizes would be awesome :)
<ahayzen> dpm, i think only the image sizes of shuffle,repeat,next,previous were incorrect IIRC?
<dpm> ahayzen, yeah, they looked a bit small
<ahayzen> dpm, we were using 4GU...think Victor dropped it to 2.5GU last night after discussions with him but design states 2GU which looks tiny!
<dpm> ahayzen, indeed, there seems to be a bit of mismatch on gu expectations on the visual spec and what it actually looks like on e.g. a Nexus 4
<ahayzen> dpm, yep
<nik90> ahayzen, dpm: Since I am looking at the code for the first time, for an Image {} shouldnt you also define fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectFit so that it does not skew due to bad aspect ratio?
<ahayzen> dpm, ok i'm free now, was proposing another branch :) , wht do u want testing?
<ahayzen> nik90, where have u seen tht?
<dpm> ahayzen, simply if you could  run that branch (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/player-control-sizes/revision/209) on the device and either take a screenshot or tweak the sizes yourself, that'd be really useful
<nik90> ahayzen: I haven't it skew in the music app, but sometimes in the SDK toolkit, I notice they use this definition.
<ahayzen> dpm, how do u take a screenshot?
<ahayzen> nik90, no i mean where in our code did u spot tht?
<dpm> ahayzen, generally with Qt Creator, although after the Mir migration that no longer works and you'll have to use this script: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1238839
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238839 in Phablet Tools "Add phablet-screenshot script" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> ahayzen: in musicToolbar.qml, the repeatIcon Image{} does not have that declaration
<nik90> ahayzen: I see many more Image{} declaration musicToolbar.qml which doesnt have it
<nik90> ahayzen: download the script frmo the bug report, make it executable and then ./runscript.sh filename.png should do it
<ahayzen> nik90, we have been doing height: units.gu(3); width: height; so it is sortof ensured it is square
<ahayzen> nik90, but i guess if there is a better way we should make use of it :)
<ahayzen> nik90, dpm thanks
<nik90> ahayzen: :)
<ahayzen> dpm, if all has gone well this is wht ur branch looks like on device http://ubuntuone.com/05zl9QgkHAU9lcuC7jAen7
<nik90> ahayzen: why does only Albums tab have a grid view while songs, artists etc have a list view?
<dpm> ahayzen, thanks, looking now...
<ahayzen> nik90, albums will eventually be like the gallery app
<nik90> ahayzen: ah nice
<ahayzen> nik90, but we ran out of time to do tht for v1.0
<ahayzen> dpm, and tht is wht trunk looks like http://ubuntuone.com/7BKJBSUn7RHRPwfOtmWSvY
<ahayzen> dpm, strange the icon sizes don't look much different was/is there a border on the actual images?
<bubbly193> What is the irc chanel for the http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/ website dev team
<ahayzen> dpm, and this is wht lp:~dpm/music-app/toolbar-visuals-followup-1239699 looks like http://ubuntuone.com/1N3VLEPrEiyOcghymbIJLG
<dpm> thanks a lot ahayzen, I've now updated the branch with 3gu controls and added a comment. Would you mind reviewing the branch?
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/toolbar-visuals-followup-1239699/+merge/191120
<ahayzen> dpm, cool
<dpm> here's a screenshot from what you and nik90 have been helping me with: http://ubuntuone.com/6jPMQD5P2Yjhh3603kKXkh
<dpm> the top one has 3 gu controls, the bottom one 2.5 gu
<dpm> the other are those from design
<dpm> lisettte, mehow_, could you add a comment here? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/music-app/toolbar-visuals-followup-1239699/+merge/191120 - we'd just need confirmation that the visuals look ok. We won't be able to make them 100% matching the design, as the gu on the spec don't seem to match the size on the device exactly
<bubbly193> I am looking for the irc channel for the Ubuntu API Website Developement Team.  I was suposed to help with the html backend but some events came up, and wan't to explain why i was a no-show
<dpm> bubbly193, you should talk to mhall119
<dpm> lisettte, mehow_, there is a link to a screenshot that shows what it looks like
<dpm> and with this, I'll need to run. See you all!
<lisettte> dpm: is this the screenshot http://ubuntuone.com/13xzojktOLqm3el4VmzdPR ?
<mhall119> hi bubbly193
<bubbly193> Ellomhall119, sorry I was of no help, but lost all my PC's in a move. I'm olny on irc at the library through Freenode Web IRC
<ahayzen> lisettte, no i think he was talking about...
<mhall119> bubbly193: that's okay, if/when you get your stuff back again and you still want to contribute, there will still be stuff to do :)
<ahayzen> lisettte, http://ubuntuone.com/6jPMQD5P2Yjhh3603kKXkh
<mhall119> bubbly193: if you're curious how the work is going, you can try the staging site here: http://91.189.93.79/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<ahayzen> lisettte, 'Here's what it looks like [3] on the phone. Notice the mismatch between spec and actual device sizes. The top toolbar on the screenshot has 3 gu controls (and 6gu play/pause), the next one below has 2.5gu controls (and still 6gu play/pause). The top toolbar is what looks most like the visual spec.'
<lisettte> ahayzen: can we do a quick hangout?
<ahayzen> lisettte, yh
<bubbly193> Mhall199: It should be soon (as in the 21st soon), I will, if time allows (you know, moving drama), check back then
<ahayzen> lisettte, are u starting or shall i?
<bubbly193> Also, as a Kindle fire 1st gen user i'm interested in the developement of Ubuntu Touch on Otter (codename for KF 1st gen), what would be my best way (notably irc channel) to checkup on that
<t1mp> bubbly193: #ubuntu-touch
<mhall119> popey: ping
<popey> pong
<mhall119> popey: hey, tvoss pinged early today about music-app AP tests, what's going on with them?
<popey> plars was looking at them earlier, i wanted to ping balloons also, but not seen him about
<balloons> Heh, things keep changing, I was going to try it on my device again to see what's new
<mhall119> popey: ok
<mhall119> popey: there's a lot of MPs for calendar waiting for review, do you know what's holding them up?
<popey> hmm, fginther i see Kunal pinged you earlier, are the calendar merges unstuck now?
<fginther> popey, no, we're just taking selective merges that are needed for release and believed to have little impact to testing
<lisettte> ahayzen: comment added and spec updated; let us know if anything is not clear
<om26er> boiko, hey!
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, text does not seem to wrap nicely in the messaging app
<boiko> om26er: that's fixed already, just not released yet
<om26er> boiko, cool. i was just going to try to fix it. ;)
<boiko> om26er: :)
<om26er> boiko, if there are simple bugs do assign me and I'll try to fix them, probably a little pointer there for what needs to be done is a +1
<boiko> om26er: sure, that's really nice of you :)
<boiko> om26er: right now we are only fixing the last remaining issues listed to be fixed for 13.10 (just a couple errors), so other fixes will have to wait to get merged, but still we can have them ready for merging
<popey> charles: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002 is a review pending on you...
<om26er> boiko, yeah no problem its just 2 days and after that I guess fixes will start going in
<om26er> boiko, btw messaging-app on desktop looks like this: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=273737
<popey> mhall119: why does calendar need networking?
<boiko> om26er: you are missing the history qtdeclarative plugin
<popey> mhall119: i mean, I can read the description.. but that seems odd
<mhall119> popey: not sure, but something in the event view screen is trying to
<boiko> om26er: try installing the package, it will install all the missing dependencies
<popey> mhall119: map view?
<mhall119> that's what I'm thinking, yeah
<mhall119> but I haven't dug into the code
<popey> i thought that was being removed
<om26er> boiko, it seems its not installing anything else.
<popey> I'd rather we remove the map view than add an apparmour requirement for something we don't need
<boiko> om26er: really? let me check the packaging
<om26er>  apt-get install messaging-app updated the messaging-app but did not install and deps
<popey> WebbyIT: what's blocking removing the web view?
<popey> s/web/map/
<om26er> well qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history-plugin is already installed
<mhall119> popey: isn't the map part of the design?
<boiko> om26er: hmm, why is it not finding it? :/
<om26er> boiko, it works for you ?
<om26er> if it does then I guess some problem with my install
<boiko> om26er: yes, we actually develop on desktop (and running on desktop too)
<om26er> boiko, are you going to create a separate series for the 13.10 release of messaging-app ?
<om26er> I mean a separate branch which will only have bug fixes?
<boiko> om26er: not sure how  that will work
<boiko> bfiller: ^
<bfiller> om26er: yes I think we'll do that after the release
<bfiller> om26er: or after t-series opens, so then trunk will be t-series
<om26er> bfiller, so the 13.10 series will only have bug fixes ?
<bfiller> om26er: not sure really, that's a rickspencer question on policy
<om26er> bfiller, ok, thanks
<danielholm> dpm, I'm here
<danielholm> nik90: thanks a lot. But it's also the work of ahayzen and vthompson :)
<ahayzen> lisettte, thanks
<ahayzen> danielholm, o/
<danielholm> ahayzen: hey :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, hows things?
<danielholm> ahayzen: how are you?
<danielholm> ahayzen: good, thanks. :)
<ahayzen> danielholm, good thanks :)
<ahayzen> lol
<danielholm> ahah
<ahayzen> another load of emails this morning aha
<danielholm> indeed!
<ahayzen> its starting to look awesome now though :)
<danielholm> it is incredible
<danielholm> just updating my branch
<danielholm> just a sec
<om26er> renato, can you remind me of what needs to be done to write autopilot tests for the contacts app ?
<danielholm> ahayzen: or a few min :P
<ahayzen> danielholm, hehe
<danielholm> ahayzen: had to make come coffee
<ahayzen> :)
<danielholm> which burned my foot :P
<danielholm> ahayzen: what are you up to, mate?
<ahayzen> danielholm, coding :P
<danielholm> sweet
<ahayzen> danielholm, could u look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/single-expand/+merge/191227
<danielholm> ahayzen: certainly; on it!
<ahayzen> danielholm, should basically only allow u to expand one thing and the others get collapsed
<danielholm> sweet that the expand "arrows" are fixed
<ahayzen> danielholm, yep :)
<danielholm> great
<ahayzen> danielholm, also fixed an issue where in the playlists the arrow isn't actually visible in trunk
<danielholm> ok
<danielholm> lovely
<danielholm> ahayzen: works like a charm! approving
<ahayzen> danielholm, woo :)
<danielholm> really nice
<ahayzen> danielholm, i'm gonna see wht i can do with bug 1240068 now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240068 in Ubuntu Music App "[Music app] background colour expanded item" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240068
<danielholm> ahayzen: nice
<dmj_nova> what is the process of featuring an app in the software center banner?
<dmj_nova> zoopster: Perhaps you could point me in the right direction?
<zoopster> dmj_nova: you can send me an email with the request - can't guarantee it - john.pugh at canonical
<dmj_nova> zoopster: thanks, will do!
<nik90> popey, mhall119: can you ensure that https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-match-all/+merge/191080 makes it into tomorrow's phone image?
<nik90> I have tested it and it fixed the saving alarms issue
<nik90> or atleast before image 100
<popey> will ask nik90, thanks
<mhall119> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-16
<mihir> nik90: ping !!!
<mihir> mhall119: ping
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<popey> mi pong
<popey> bah
<mihir> dpm: good morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir :)
<mihir> dpm: I just upgraded my system , and also installed qtOrgainzor-eds
<dpm> mihir, ah, awesome, did the upgrade go well?
<mihir> still i am unable to create any event any idea ? am I left with any more dependency?
<mihir> dpm: yeah it went well , but still not able to run calendar app smoothly :|
<dpm> mihir, try 'sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin'
<mihir> dpm: it is already installed on my machine
<mihir> dpm: when I try to save event , the app get closed automatically
<dpm> mihir, any error messages on the console?
<dpm> mihir, you can try to do 'sudo apt-get install calendar-app' to make sure all dependencies are indeed installed
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dpm: i also did that too
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> mihir, so what messages are shown in the command line before the app crashes? Without that, I'm running out of ideas
<mihir> dpm: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244273/
<mihir> If i run app, create event & save (the app get closed)
<dpm> mihir, what do you get when running 'apt-cache policy qtorganizer5-eds' ?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<mihir> dpm: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6244275/
<dpm> mihir, and what happens when you try to run '/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-source-registry' ?
<mihir> dpm: bash: /usr/lib/evolution/evolution-source-registry: No such file or directory
<dpm> aha
<dpm> mihir, try to run 'sudo apt-get install evolution-data-server'
<mihir> dpm: bingo it did work :-D
<mihir> dpm: why this wasn't installed as dependecy ? :(
<dpm> mihir, awesome. I don't know, I would have expected it to be :/
<dpm> mihir, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-calendar-app/event-detail-fix-fields-1240241/+merge/191301 ?
<dpm> mihir, note that in that branch I disabled the "Edit event" action until the edit event branch has landed
<mihir> dpm: okay :) yes I am just reviewing the code
<mihir> dpm: approved :)
<mihir> dpm: I guess those changes I had already covered into my MR , anyway I approved it
<dpm> great, thanks mihir. I wanted to have them in there in case the edit event branch doesn't make it to the image
<dholbach> daker, great blog post!
<dpm> mihir, how are you getting on with your edit event branch?
<mihir> dpm: I am stuck , but trying to resolve it , i am not much aware of EDS , so need some time
<mihir> dpm: ping !!
<dpm> hi mihir
<mihir> dpm:  the guest entries should be comma seprated?
<dpm> mihir, I don't know, sorry. I was also struggling to find any documentation on Qt Organizer or EDS. You might have to do some trial and error in the meantime.
<mihir> dpm: okay i am almost done, how much time do we have ??
<dpm> mihir, actually, we don't have any time left, but it'd be good to get this in and make it available post-release
<daker> dholbach: thanks!
<janimo`> what are comments like //![0] and //![1] used for in QML? I cannot seem to find anything on google
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Global Dignity Day! :-D
<t1mp> janimo`: I haven't seen that before.
<mihir> hi dpm
<janimo`> t1mp, it is in many qml example files, for ex: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/examples/quick/tutorials/samegame/samegame1/samegame.qml
<dpm> mihir, pong
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi - sorry forgot to log into IRC this morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: that bug - yes it's know, it's a duplicate in fact
<oSoMoN> gusch: hey, no worries, that happens to me sometimes too :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I have a workaround, but not a perfect one
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, can you mark it as such?
<gusch> oSoMoN: did already
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<mihir> dpm: here is my MR , I am done with editing  https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/editEvent/+merge/190106 :)
<daker> hey mihir line 123 why did you do this event.description = "messageEdit.text"; ?
<daker> it should be event.description = messageEdit.text; no ?
<mihir> daker: yes ,
<mihir> daker: my mistake
<daker> :)
<mihir> daker: updated :)
<mihir> and pushed , thank you for your time
<daker> mihir: i do get NewEvent.qml:69: ReferenceError: errorDlgComponent is not defined
<daker> mihir: it's has been changed to errorPopupDialog
<mihir> daker: Hmmm, when there is an error regarding time right ?
<daker> mihir: yes
<daker> startDate >= endDate
<mihir> daker: i didn't change anything..i just merged code and also couldn't find any conflicts in this
<daker> hey oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey daker
<daker> i am trying to install the webbrowser deps (libqt5v8-5-private-dev) but i am getting : Les paquets suivants contiennent des dépendances non satisfaites : libqt5v8-5-private-dev : Dépend: libqt5v8-5-dev (= 5.0.2-3) mais 5.0.2-3ubuntu1~quantal1~test1 devra être installé
<oSoMoN> daker: you’re on quantal?
<daker> oSoMoN: no Saucy
<daker> i upgraded from 13.04 months ago
<mihir> daker: found issue , resolved
<daker> mihir: ok :)
<daker> oSoMoN: any idea ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no, let me test something, I’ll ping you back
<daker> ok
<daker> oSoMoN: :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245151/
<oSoMoN> daker: looks like you have a quantal PPA enabled somewhere
<oSoMoN> daker: 5.0.2-3ubuntu1~quantal1~test1 is suspicious, on saucy…
<oSoMoN> daker: I just successfully installed the build deps and compiled webbrowser-app in a clean saucy chroot
<daker> oSoMoN: ok trying to figure out how to clean the source.list
<oSoMoN> daker: grep -rn quantal /etc/apt/sources.list*
<daker> nothing...
<oSoMoN> weird
<daker> l moved all files from sources.list.d
<daker> oSoMoN: because i did this Quantal -> Raring -> Saucy
<daker> oSoMoN: anyidea how to cleanup the APT db ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no, but you can do the following to see which packages have a quantal version installed: dpkg -l *qt5* | grep quantal (be sure to do this in a wide-enough terminal window)
<oSoMoN> daker: then for each of those packages, apt-cache policy $packageName will tell you what versions are available
<daker> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245216/
<oSoMoN> daker: ok, so what’s the output of "apt-cache policy $packageName" for each of those packages?
<daker> oSoMoN: not all http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245248/
<oSoMoN> daker: ok, so for those packages that already have a "*quantal*" version installed, you’ll have to manually downgrade to the other version that’s available from the archive, e.g. "apt-get install libqt5v8-5=5.0.2-3"
<daker> oSoMoN: ah ok i see
<daker> oSoMoN: it works!
<daker> oSoMoN: i am trying to implement bug 1170138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170138 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[browser] Add support for HTML5 time input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170138
<mihir> dpm: i did revert, but it shows no change .
<dpm> mihir, as you've committed the change already you'll need to revert to a previous revision of the manifest, then commit, and then push
<mihir> dpm: done :)
<oSoMoN> daker: sounds good, you should get in touch with Zsombor from the SDK team, I think he’s been working on a generic date/time picker widget
<oSoMoN> daker: he’s on holidays atm though
<daker> oSoMoN: i'll use the one used by the calendar app
<daker> oSoMoN: so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245499/ i am still unable to figure out how to trigger a signal on the app not the plugin
<mhall119> mihir: pong
<dpm> mihir, approved the edit event branch, thanks!
<mihir> dpm:  thank you :)
<dpm> mihir, since it's related to editing events, would you be interested in looking at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1240505
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240505 in Ubuntu Calendar App "There is no way to delete an event" [High,Triaged]
<mihir> dpm: sure I'll now look into it :)
<dpm> mihir, cool, thanks. Once you start, could you assign yourself to it and mark it as In progress, so others know it's beind worked on?
<mihir> dpm: sure , once I start I'll do it :)
<dpm> perfect, thanks again mihir!
<dholbach> beuno, and a new myapps deployed - nice
<dholbach> looks like we can close a couple of bugs of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=appstore - right? :)
<beuno> dholbach, indeed we can. And the complete re-design is in the queue for deployment today
<dholbach> beuno, it looks different already
<beuno> dholbach, oh!  it just got deployed  :)
<dholbach> there you go :)
<GuidoPallemans> mhall119: got a link?
<GuidoPallemans> smartboyhw: are you in a hangout?
<smartboyhw> GuidoPallemans, no and can't attend, I have to revise for the biology test....
<smartboyhw> dpm, ^
<GuidoPallemans> k
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: link to what?
<smartboyhw> dpm, can you sent some sort of summary or anything to me abut the meeting results after you guys finished?
<GuidoPallemans> sorry, it was to the hangout, but i got the wrong name
<dpm> smartboyhw, sure
<dpm> smartboyhw, what's the status of [smartboyhw] Get a list of notes from the Evernote API and display them: INPROGRESS ?
<smartboyhw> dpm, actually, I'm investigating about the Apache Cordova library, the API best works with it, but dunno what to do with the library....
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know if the source of "random images" is available somewhere?
<daker> oSoMoN: remember one thing for the ua-override if it's a Google product use the Android UA
<oSoMoN> daker: yeah, I think it’s a rather good rule of thumb :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't, no
<daker> oSoMoN: try using the same rule as G+
<oSoMoN> daker: for maps you mean?
<daker> oSoMoN: yes
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, thanks
<oSoMoN> daker: I tried that, and I also tried a plain Chrome on Android string, but it’s not any better
<daker> oSoMoN: thoses cases where you only get the desktop version only the UA of the second request get overrided (https://maps.google.com/mapfiles/home3.html)
<oSoMoN> daker: nope, the UA of both requests is overridden
<daker> oSoMoN: that's not the case for me
<oSoMoN> daker: how do you evidence that?
<daker> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245921/
<daker> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245923/
<oSoMoN> daker: heh, you’re right, I’m seeing that too now
<oSoMoN> daker: so it seems there’s something broken in the UA override mechanism itself…
<daker> oSoMoN: ya
<oSoMoN> :/
<daker> the first request is not overrided
<daker> oSoMoN: try this : http://maps.google.com
<daker> it will redirect to https
<daker> always the first request is not overrided
<oSoMoN> daker: interesting, there’s something really wrong there, I’ll dig in QtWebKit’s code to understand why that’s happening (in theory the onNavigationRequested handler should be called before issuing the HTTP request)
<daker> oSoMoN: i am also trying to see what's wrong here it's correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/6246074/ but the inspector shows that the UA of the first request is Mozilla/5.0 (Ubuntu; Mobile) WebKit/537.21
<wellsb> dpm: Thanks for getting the judges' showdown feedback out
<wellsb> It seems some of the judges had difficulties figuring out the basic navigation structure of Ubuntu Touch.  I wonder if general users may have the same issues.  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/ZYA1k6bSERg
<balloons> ping nik90
<dpm> wellsb, you're welcome
<dpm> nik90, you use the qt organizer plugin in clock, don't you?
<dpm> The reason I'm asking is because it seems the QML plugin for it is not installed by default in the images
<dpm> so the latest calendar does not run properly when trying to save an event. I'm wondering why we didn't notice this before with the clock
<WebbyIT> hey popey, can you set this branch for calendar as "approved"? Mihir did it, but then an autopilot fails, and now branch waiting only a change of status :)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1231136/+merge/188002
 * popey looks
<popey> ok
<WebbyIT> was an odyssey that branch
<WebbyIT> thanks popey :)
<nik90> dpm: sry, was cooking dinner
<nik90> dpm: I dont use qt organizer
<dpm> nik90, no worries, I've figured it out
<dpm> yeah, I forgot about the alarms api
<nik90> dpm: I only use the Alarms API whihc in terms uses EDS
<nik90> dpm: exactly
<balloons> ping nik90
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, so I'm playing with alarms trying to write tests and finding some interesting interactions. got a min?
<nik90> balloons: yeah go ahead
<balloons> nik90, so first of all, sometimes the option I selected disappears from the dropdown. Secondly, I'm unsure of why the save button stays locked for so long. it seems like i have to change every field before I can save
<nik90> balloons: I noticed the option disappearing rarely..however the save button locking is due to the EDS processing...only after EDS has saved the alarm, the add alarm page will disappear taking you back to the main page.
<nik90> balloons: but what did you mean by changing every field?
<nik90> balloons: changing the time alone should be sufficient
<balloons> nik90, I mean go create a new alarm and immeadiately hit save
<balloons> it won;'t let you.
<nik90> balloons: on phone?
<balloons> change the time, still can't
<balloons> change label, nope
<balloons> change occurs and repeats too? ok
<nik90> balloons: if you are setting the time for today, that time has to be after the current time
<balloons> hehe, that did it
<nik90> balloons: yeah you cant set an alarm in the past :)
<balloons> the lack of response isn't helpful, but yes makes sense :-)
<nik90> balloons: I will report a bug about the lack of response
<nik90> balloons: the thing is we dont have a design for showing user about failures etc
<balloons> ok.. so that just leaves the option for disappearing things
<balloons> nik90, yes it's lacking across the board I think
<nik90> balloons: true
<nik90> balloons: so If I am right, today is wednesday, and if you choose wednesday that option disappears
<nik90> is that right
<balloons> nik90, yes
<balloons> it gets the alarm correct still
<nik90> balloons: yes..it is an interaction bug with the option selector alone,. shouldnt affect the alarm saving..
<nik90> but I agree it is a bug
<balloons> nik90, alright I'll keep moving
<popey> beuno: "Changes can not be accepted and published at this time. Please try again later.
<popey> wossat?
<beuno> popey, checking
<popey> thanks
<nik90> balloons: bugs reported
<beuno> popey, trying to figure out what it is
<beuno> retrying may work
<popey> beuno: retrying did work
<beuno> popey, I have the original error, so I'll chase that into oblivion
<popey> thank you!
<popey> beuno: There was an error connecting to the download server. Please try again later.
<beuno> popey, yeah, something like half the threads are in an error state
<popey> retrying worked
<beuno> getting it restarted
<balloons> nik90, the alarmlist objects persist after you delete them
<balloons> it's weird
<balloons> nik90, ping
<om26er> renato_, what talks to eds in the address-book-app chain ?
<om26er> does the address-book directly talks to EDS or QtOrganizer does that ?
<renato_> om26er, the contact-service
<renato_> app -> contact service -> eds
<om26er> renato_, what's the project name ?
<renato_> address-book-service
<om26er> renato_, I have not digged much deeper, so I was thinking of mocking eds dbus api for writing autopilot tests for the address-book
<renato_> om26er, I am trying to figure out how to create unit test for the server without change the the user space
<renato_> om26er, let me show something
<renato_> om26er, i am trying to help the folks guys on that
<renato_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648811
<ubot2> Gnome bug 648811 in general "Add a dummy backend" [Normal,New]
<renato_> this should solve our test problems
<renato_> but this will take a while to get ready
<om26er> renato_, right. So I guess you will get a bit time in the 14.04 cycle to solve that ?
<renato_> om26er, yes this is what I want, I need to check with bfiller the priorities but I hope I can spend some time on that,
<renato_> om26er, I am working on that right now
<renato_> om26er, but this will take more than days to get ready
<om26er> renato_, do you think we can go with a short term "hack" for this problem? once you complete that branch we can switch tests to your solution
<om26er> but for now I am willing to create a contact on the fly. it will atleast give us some coverage
<renato_> om26er, I do not have a short solution for that
<renato_> om26er, you can try to change the manager to use "memory" this should give you something to work
<om26er> renato_, if I change the manager to memory I was still seeing my old contacts
<renato_> I can add a argument on the app to make this easy
<bfiller> renato_: that's what I was going to suggest, no need to mock eds
<renato_> bfiller, but this does not solve the server  test problem
<bfiller> renato_, om26er : either flat file or memory backend should be fine for testing the api
<bfiller> renato_: what is the problem exactly?
<om26er> renato_, ok add an argument to change the backend to memory instead of galera and I'll write tests with that
<renato_> bfiller, for the server we need to get this bug fixed: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648811
<ubot2> Gnome bug 648811 in general "Add a dummy backend" [Normal,New]
<renato_> the app I think we are fine with memory
<renato_> since this does not try to interact with dialier-app or message-app
<renato_> om26er, ^^^
<om26er> renato_, I actually want to write integration tests as well. to make sure the phone and message button takes us to the related app.
<renato_> om26er, "memory" backend does not share contacts btw apps
<om26er> renato_, alright, lets first get started on writing a few UI tests then
<renato_> om26er, ok give me some time to implement that
<bfiller> renato_, om26er : why can't we use address-book-service with it's eds backend for testing?
<renato_> bfiller, eds backend will create users on "user space/address book"
<bfiller> renato_: is that a problem?
<renato_> besides that the user "address book" is unpredictable you do not know which is the address book exists, how many users they have
<bfiller> renato_: can make a temporary address book that gets deleted after the tests?
<renato_> bfiller, if the tests crash in the midle
<renato_> you can corrupt the user address book
<renato_> this is not the correct way to go
<mrqtros> Hi folks!
<balloons> dpm_, popey nik90 https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests/+merge/191482
<om26er> my idea was backup the contacts, delete the db, paste our test database, run the test, delete the db and then restore the original database back..
<om26er> but as renato_ says if the test crashes, we won't restore it
<bfiller> renato_: if you have a know address book for tests and use that I don't see what the problem is. Can be different for each test or the same and can be deleted when tests start or finish
<bfiller> you can have multiple db's with eds I think
<mrqtros> Is there any work in progress about localized input? :) Currently there are only one english keyboard
<bfiller> mrqtros: yes there is
<renato_> bfiller, we can no relay on user enviroment to create unit tests, this will cause more problems than solve  :D
<renato_> bfiller, lets go with the dummy folks backend this is the correct solution
<bfiller> renato_: I think I'm confused about what we're trying to accomplsih. dummy folks backend seems like the wrong place to me
<renato_> meanwhile I will help om26er to to use memory backend on contacts app
<bfiller> should have nothing to do with folks
<renato_> bfiller, we use folks on the contacts-service we do not talk direct with EDS
<bfiller> renato_: if we're trying to write unit tests for the address book service, then address-book-service needs to bypass EDS for unit tests
<renato_> bfiller, the dummy backend will allow us to programatically create/remove/edit users
<mrqtros> bfiller cool! Can you approximately say when we will see this feature
<renato_> then we can simulate any change and tests the results on the server
<bfiller> renato_: lets discuss this more next week before you guys do anymore work on it
<om26er> renato_, btw do you if eds provides a dbus api to lets say add/delete contacts ?
<bfiller> mrqtros: within the next month or so. there is already language switching support in the keyboard it just hasn't landed and we only have about 5 or 6 langs impelmented
<bfiller> om26er, renato_ : just to be clear: we should not be doing anything eds specific. All tests should be exercising the address-book-service api or the QtContacts api. those are our public api's
<renato_> om26er, EDS uses dbus API, but we should use the C library for that
<mrqtros> bfiller I (from Russia) and my mate (China) can help :)
<renato_> bfiller, I am talking about the address-book-service unit tests :D
<renato_> om26er, is talking about the contact-app tests
<om26er> and I am talking about address-book-app autopilot tests.
<om26er> right.
<renato_> to solve the omer problem we can go with memory backend this will be enough I think
<mrqtros> bfiller we can take care of our native languages support :)
<renato_> since omer wants to test the app itself not the service
<renato_> the service need to have his own tests
<bfiller> mrqtros: cool, take a look at this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-moenicke/ubuntu-keyboard/ubuntu-keyboard-language-menu-2/+merge/190657. It adds initial support to the keyboard to switch langs
<bfiller> renato_: yes agreed
<popey> nik90: are you able to review that from balloons ?
<balloons> dpm_, popey nik90 it's not quite ready, sorry I meant to say that as well. I've got more stuff to add, it's just the first pass
<popey> kk
<bfiller> mrqtros: basically you just need to make qml layouts for your keyboard language and that is basically it
<bfiller> mrqtros: once this MR lands then you can switch langs via a key on the osk
<mrqtros> bfiller I can try make it :)
<Guest52583> Hello guys
<Guest52583> howz going
<nik90> popey: will review when it is ready
<popey> thanks
<nik90> balloons: just let me know when it is ready ofr review
<iBelieve> popey, ping
<popey> iBelieve: yo
<iBelieve> popey, I've got a few questions about LP #1239460
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239460 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Selecting file and tapping 'Open' does not open the file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239460
<iBelieve> popey, first of all, do you experience that bug at all?
<popey> lets see
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-16-205634.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-10-16-205643.png
<popey> thats what I get, clicking open does nothing ☹
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks. Do you know if URL opening is working on the phones at all? I know it wasn't working awhile back, but I thought it got fixed.
<popey> iBelieve: works on app by app basis, docviewer should work..
<iBelieve> popey, so is there a specific type of file I should ask the bug's reporter to try opening to see if it is a problem in our code or an SDK bug?
<popey> pdf should open in the doc viewer, if it doesnt and you can't launch from file manager to doc viewer then its a bug
<popey> which may require changes in both apps
<iBelieve> popey, okay, thanks. I'll ask the bug's reporter to try that.
<mrqtros> popey ping
<mrqtros> popey it's already midnight in Russia (in part of Russia where I am living), and do you wanna know what I can see on the screen of my phone now? :) Top right corner clock says "12:04 AM", while "Clock" app says "0:04"
<mrqtros> popey desktop Ubuntu says "00:04" too
<mrqtros> popey I think UP should use unified format of displaying time
<popey> mrqtros: I agree! :D
<mrqtros> popey you know who is responsible, I think, so notify them please ;)
<randomcpp> hi everybody :)
<popey> hi
<popey> mrqtros: pretty sure it's well known :)_
<mrqtros> hello randomcpp
<randomcpp> sorry if I'm not working on touch app as promised, but I've been very busy with university lessons..tomorrow is the big day, isn't it? :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp which app do you mean? :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp for me it's already today :)
<randomcpp> saucybacon and calendar (I wanted to help on that app)
<randomcpp> mrqtros, almost 2 hours to go for me :p
<mrqtros> randomcpp cool :)
<mrqtros> I don't event know who won Showdown, forgot to see results
<mrqtros> randomcpp congratulate you ;) I've seen result only now :)
<randomcpp> mrqtros, eheh thank you
<mrqtros> randomcpp Sad that I was disqualified (already got phone from Canonical as core app developer), but I like competitions.
<mrqtros> randomcpp my app - YaD
<mrqtros> randomcpp ported from MeeGo - but my app, not stolen snake :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp strange results for ported app :)
<randomcpp> yeah, but I don't know which were the other ported apps participating
<mrqtros> randomcpp it's sad that I was not able to participate just for interest, not for prize :)
<randomcpp> yad is pretty cool, unfortunately I didn't know Yandex before you started working on yad for ubuntu touch
<mrqtros> randomcpp yad is very limited in function by OS sandbox :(
<randomcpp> I know, apparmor is limiting sometimes :/
<mrqtros> randomcpp I hope this situation will change in future ;) In my discussion people says that ability to create 3rd party file managers will appear in future
<mrqtros> randomcpp I need less than file manager :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp just system wide file selection "dialog" and folder to download :)
<randomcpp> is still there the policy you can only write in your .local/share/<..> directory?
<nik90> randomcpp, mrqtros: app confinement is important from the security perspective..at one point the whole app inclusion into the app store will be automatic..this cannot be done without assuring data protection.
<randomcpp> oh hi nik90 :D
<nik90> randomcpp, mrqtros: The situation has improved quite a bit with extensive documentation on which ipolicy groups to use
<nik90> randomcpp: hi :)
<mrqtros> nik90 hello! Is there any permission to use "Downloads" folder? :)
<nik90> I dont know if you guys took a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<nik90> mrqtros: I think at the moment you are limited to just your own application folder for write access
<nik90> which should be .local/share/app-name
<mrqtros> nik90 it's not cool for user to see that directory
<nik90> +1
<nik90> balloons: hmm..alarm is buggier than I hoped :(
<nik90> balloons: sry, the eds fix now exposes issues that I couldn't test for before the fix landed
<vthompson> balloons: Do you know if we expect the music app to be able to play mp3s in the build environment with Jenkins?
<balloons> nik90, no worries.. I'm trying to work through it
<balloons> it's complex but I want to land something
<balloons> vthompson, I haven't heard from fginther about that at all actually
<randomcpp> good night, good luck for the launching :)
<fginther> balloons, what's up?
<balloons> fginther, vthompson is wondering about our friendly neighborhood music app and mp3 play :-)
<vthompson> fginther: I'm trying to do mp3 playback testing for the music app and it fails when mp3s are played
<balloons> in theory we should be able to add the decoder to the system easy enough
<vthompson> fginther, do you think it may be a dependency issue?
<fginther> balloons, vthompson, I did get jack working for the one MP that I had.
<fginther> vthompson, what's the current failure?
<fginther> link would be good
<balloons> remember our conversation about proprietary codecs?
<balloons> I assume that's what vthompson is referring to
<vthompson> fginther, in my lp:~vthompson/music-app/add-ap-test-shuffle-and-mp3 branch when it attempts to play back an mp3 it doesn't load the media and isPlaying never turns true
<vthompson> fginther, here's a recent failure http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1124/?
<vthompson> balloons, you are correct
<vthompson> fginther, also the branch is currently working because I swapped out the mp3 with a flac file
<fginther> vthompson, ok, so it's likely that the mp3 dependencies are not present
<vthompson> fginther, is that something the build system will need to be fixed for? Or something in the app?
<fginther> vthompson, if mp3 playback is needed by a test, then it should be a dependency for music-app-autopilot
<vthompson> fginther, Ok, I'll try to add such a dependency
<fginther> vthompson, balloons, any idea what package provides this?
<balloons> fginther, yes a moment
<balloons> ubuntu-restricted-extras is the metapkg
<balloons> fginther, vthompson gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 is what you want
<vthompson> balloons, excellent! Thank you!
<fginther> balloons, thanks
<balloons> it's from here: http://www.fluendo.com/shop/product/fluendo-mp3-decoder/
<vthompson> balloons, fginther, I actually had to specify gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly as a dependency to get the mp3 test to pass. I also included gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly because it seems like we have both in the build environment
<balloons> ugh, you had to grab the whole thing eh?
<vthompson> balloons, maybe I could do gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 if there is such a thing?
<balloons> vthompson, yes there is
<vthompson> I'll try that
<balloons> there is 1.0 and .1
<balloons> but it worked n'est pas?
<vthompson> We'll see if just  gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 and gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 will make it work
<vthompson> balloons, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/add-ap-test-shuffle-and-mp3/+merge/191111 assuming just the fluendo package dependency is what's needed?
<vthompson> In particular, I'd like to know your thoughts on my shuffle test
<balloons> vthompson, hmm
<balloons> nik90, where are you hiding the clock db? it keeps coming back even if I delete it
<balloons> I take it it's an eds thing
<rotomas> new to qml and the ubuntu sdk. i was sad to see quickly/python fade away, but moving on. is it possible to use a sqlite database with only qml or do i need to learn c++?
<WebbyIT> rotomas, you can use storage in qml, see for an example https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/Storage.qml
<WebbyIT> hi popey, just read your mail
<popey> hey WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> popey, Kuanl and mihir  are definitely sleeping, they are both from asia
<popey> yeah, they'll wake before me ☻
<popey> but Kunal is living in Europe I think
<rotomas> thanks WebbyIT, that's perfect for what I need to do!
<WebbyIT> do you think that they can fix it tomorrow morning? :)
<WebbyIT> rotomas, you're welcome ;)
<WebbyIT> popey, so, last night before Ubuntu Touch 1.0 :) They were awesome month!
<WebbyIT> I'm going to bed that is late also here in Italy :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> nn
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-17
<balloons> ping nik90 it's ready https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm-tests/+merge/191482
<balloons> popey, ^^
<mihir> dpm: good Morning :)
<mihir> dpm: am i supposed to remove any testcases ?? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/1144/testReport/calendar_app.tests.test_calendar/TestMainView/test_new_event_with_mouse_/?
<dpm> morning mihir
<dpm> mihir, I'd suggest getting the branch in shape and then look at any tests that are failing. Rather than removing, tests might need to be adapted
<mihir> dpm: okay , but I am unable to get the catch
<dpm> mihir, what do you mean the catch?
<mihir> dpm: why it is failing i just changed few lines and it shouldn't affect anything
<dpm> mihir, I'd say just worry about the branch now, and when it's finished we can look at the test
<mihir> dpm: the branch has been done.
<mihir> I just pushed all the changes, & it's working on my machine
<dpm> cool
<mihir> dpm: resolved :)
<popey> nik90: did you see balloons patch is ready for review?
<danielbeck> hello. I got the feedback from the ubuntu app showdown. Thanks. The feedback however said that my application (ramsamsam reader) could not be started on the handheld.
<danielbeck> I'm not sure which version of ramsamsam reader was tested. Because I have no ubuntu touch handheld, I wanted to ask, if someone could test it on its smartphone. That would be really helpful.
<danielbeck> s/its smartphone/his smartphone
<mihir> dpm: can you approve my MR , once you get time ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calendar-app/editEvent/+merge/190106
<dpm> mihir, sure, I've already had a look but I need to test it. I need to prepare a couple of other things for the release, but I'll get to it this afternoon
<mihir> dpm: No issues :) thank you
<nik90> popey: yes I saw. I was investigating where the clock db is stored
<nik90> balloons: the clock db is in .local/share/com.ubuntu.clock
<nik90> balloons: however I am not sure where the alarm eds database is..shouldn't it be in the same location as the calendar?
<dpm> hi danielbeck, that was at the time ramsamsam had not yet been uploaded to the store, so we asked judges to test it on the desktop so that it could qualify for the contest
<danielbeck> dpm: ah, ok. So the application in the click-store works.Thanks.
<dpm> danielbeck, yeah, I'm testing it now to double-check. It seems I've got an issue loading apps in the last phone image, but at least the app was installed from the stor
<dpm> e
<danielbeck> dpm: could you try out the synchronization to theOldReader, too? It should work too.
<popey> danielbeck: it fails to start on device here
<danielbeck> dpm: The synchronization does not work in the webbrowser because of security constrains imposed from the webbrowser.
<danielbeck> popey: ah. ok.
<dpm> popey, danielbeck, same here, it shows a blank screen when starting
<popey> file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports/Unity-Mir/Unity/Application/ApplicationImage.qml:37:5: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://screenshot/com.ubuntu.developer.danielbeck.ramsamsamreader_ramsamsamreader_0.2.3
<dpm> I'Ve seen this happening quite a lot for some reason. This morning the clock app just wouldn't start (showed the blank screen all the time), and now it does start, though
<danielbeck> is that a problem with my application, or an ubuntu touch problem?
<danielbeck> Is an emulator available to test apps, or does Ubuntu provide a "Remote Labs" like "Samsung Lab.Dev" for testing purposes?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Poverty Day and, of course, happy Ubuntu 13.10 Release Day! :-D
<nik90> renato: for AP tests, do you know where the EDS database is stored to perform a clean slate after an AP test?
<dpm> nik90, while renato is not yet online, perhaps someone on #ubuntu-desktop might know more about EDS
<smartboyhw> dpm, so, what's the conclusion of the meeting yesterday?
<dpm> smartboyhw, we updated the blueprint with the status (I'd recommend to subscribe): https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/reminders-app-development
<smartboyhw> dpm, I did subscribe
<dpm> cool, it doesn't seem you're listed though
<dpm> essentially, we shared the work the design team has been doing:
<dpm> - the design brief document, which lists the functional requirements
<dpm> - the user stories, which go into more detail on the requirements
<dpm> we also set the meeting to be weekly at that time
<dpm> and recommended to use the mailing list for communication more
<jarope> hi gents could someone please let me know the current PPA for the sdk with Qt5.1.1 support
<danielbeck> dpm: I won't be able to attend the "evernote" meetings - I'm at work at that time.
<dpm> jarope, I'm not sure if we've got any. It seems we don't have any SDK folks around today
<jarope> hi dpm yes I just scanned the list and didnt see any names i recognised
<jarope> I had it before but had to reinstall to sort a problem with nvidia
<dpm> danielbeck, no worries, we'll try to set up either another time or another format (perhaps IRC) for those who can't attend
<jarope> there is a beta ppa but as I understand the name keeps changing
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK
<danielbeck> dpm: nice. Thanks.
<jarope> dpm: found it - https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/
<dpm> ok, cool
<dholbach> JamesTait, how are things looking with 1239662?
<JamesTait> dholbach, I've got a fix about 80% done on my dev environment.  Planned to have it out last night, but suffered a cascade of hardware and software failures that I'm recovering from this morning.
<dholbach> awesome!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<JamesTait> More awesome would have been having it already in production. :-/
<om26er> gusch, ping
<gusch> om26er: hi
<om26er> gusch, the camera stops working if we switch to other apps and come back. You worked on the backend side of it so perhaps you know what's causing that
<om26er> bug 1238687
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1238687 in camera-app (Ubuntu Saucy) "Camera app stops responding when swiping through open apps" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238687
<om26er> it just shows blank
<om26er> we quit it and start it again and camera works
<gusch> om26er: that's a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1220626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1220626 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "camera stops working after camera.start();camera.stop();camera.start()" [High,New]
<om26er> gusch, ah, thanks :)
<dpm> kalikiana, if I want to use an icon from the mobile theme in my app (e.g. /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/delete.svg) Is there a way that I can show that icon in a toolbar button by accessing the icon installed in the system location, or do I have to copy the icon to my source tree and load it from there?
<dpm> I tried it a while ago and I remember I had some issues, but they might have been resolved by now
<dpm> I'm just curious to know what the proper way is to use system icons
<dpm> renato, does qtorganizer5-eds implement deleting events?
<pkunal-parmar> I asked him, he must be checking it
<renato> dpm, yes I am discussing with pkunal-parmar about that
<dpm> renato, ok, cool, thanks. Also, would you mind opening https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtorganizer5-eds to track bugs for the eds backend?
<pkunal-parmar> dpm, did we get any feedback about proper usage of system icons ?
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, I just asked kalikiana before you joined the channel, let's wait for him to reply when he's got some time
<renato> dpm, try this one: Q_INVOKABLE void removeItem(QDeclarativeOrganizerItem *item);
<renato> this should works
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<renato> pkunal-parmar, ^^
<pkunal-parmar> ok :)
<pkunal-parmar> i thought there is no such API :)
<renato> yeah the documentation is too old
<pkunal-parmar> :), seems to work
<pkunal-parmar> thanks
<renato> pkunal-parmar, great
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, renato, I struggled to find any API documentation on the EDS backend or Qt Organizer. Where should I look for the documentation?
<renato> dpm, pkunal-parmar, try use this one: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/index.html
<pkunal-parmar> ranato, event is getting deleted
<pkunal-parmar> but there is one issue
<pkunal-parmar> virtual bool QOrganizerEDSEngine::startRequest(QtOrganizer::QOrganizerAbstractRequest*)
<pkunal-parmar> void QOrganizerEDSEngine::removeItemsAsync(QtOrganizer::QOrganizerItemRemoveRequest*)
<pkunal-parmar> static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::removeItemsAsyncStart(RemoveRequestData*)
<pkunal-parmar> Remove item size:  1
<pkunal-parmar> Fail to remove Items Cannot remove calendar object: Object not found
<pkunal-parmar> There is error at end
<pkunal-parmar> and I am not getting model updated signal
<renato> pkunal-parmar, ok I need to take a look on that
<pkunal-parmar> ok, I tried once more and got this
<pkunal-parmar> virtual bool QOrganizerEDSEngine::startRequest(QtOrganizer::QOrganizerAbstractRequest*)
<pkunal-parmar> void QOrganizerEDSEngine::removeItemsAsync(QtOrganizer::QOrganizerItemRemoveRequest*)
<pkunal-parmar> static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::removeItemsAsyncStart(RemoveRequestData*)
<pkunal-parmar> Remove item size:  1
<pkunal-parmar> static void QOrganizerEDSEngine::removeItemsAsyncStart(RemoveRequestData*)
<pkunal-parmar> Item source is null
<pkunal-parmar> but still no model changed signal
<pkunal-parmar> and no itemCount changed signal
<renato> yes this should be a bug, I need to test it
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<renato> I will ask bfiller_afk to open the projects for bug report, meanwhile you can use here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds
<renato> dpm, pkunal-parmar ^^^
<dpm> thanks renato
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, would you mind commenting on your findings for event deletion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1240505 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240505 in Ubuntu Calendar App "There is no way to delete an event" [Critical,Triaged]
<pkunal-parmar> sure, will do it
<kalikiana> dpm: pkunal-parmar yes, use iconSource: "image://theme/search"
<kalikiana> the part after the last slash is the name of the icon
<pkunal-parmar> let me try
<dpm> kalikiana, thanks. Does this pick the scalable icons or the PNG ones?
<kalikiana> but be warned, whoever compiles the mobile theme didn't care to make it work on the desktop ;-) the same icons will not work on the desktop and the mobile always
<kalikiana> dpm: either one
<kalikiana> whatever fits the size
<pkunal-parmar> iconSource: "image://theme/delete"
<pkunal-parmar> this does not work on desktop
<pkunal-parmar> file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/ToolbarButtonStyle.qml:33:9: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/delete.svg
<dpm> This should be loading /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/actions/scalable/delete.svg
<kalikiana> alas that's not being used by the desktop theems
<kalikiana> unless you force unity to use it and break a few things
<kalikiana> but: you can use multiple icons
<kalikiana> for example image://theme/search,edit-search
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<kalikiana> just made that one up, but say if there's a desktop-usable delete icon you can use that and the mobileone
<pkunal-parmar> so it choose whatever is available ?
<kalikiana> from left to right
<nik90> pkunal-parmar, renato: I have the same delete issue that you discussed above
<nik90> pkunal-parmar, renato: Only for the last remaining item, I do not get the itemcount changed signal
<pkunal-parmar> nik90, it may be better to use modelChanged signal
<pkunal-parmar> but currently after delete that is not working  as well
<nik90> pkunal-parmar: for the alarms I am using onModelReset signal
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: still we haven't implemented recuurenrce right ?
<kalikiana> pkunal-parmar: try image://theme/delete,edit-delete-symbolic
<kalikiana> that works for me on the desktop
<dpm> oh, that's a nice tip
<pkunal-parmar> kalikiana, for me also it works
<pkunal-parmar> though icon is different
<pkunal-parmar> mihir, no, not yet
<mihir> pkunal-parmar:  okay :)
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: our meeting has been cancelled ?? I can't see in my calendar , only deisng meeting is there
<pkunal-parmar> not sure, I can not see either
<pkunal-parmar> dpm, should know
<JamesTait> dholbach, fix for lp:1239662 is in review.
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, mihir, either I or popey must have cancelled, probably because it's release day, but we can still have a chat on IRC if you guys want
<mihir> dpm: it has been cancelled the entier reccurence
<mihir> dpm: that's fine :) we can resume after our release i guess
<dpm> We've done all that we could for the release, and you guys have done really awesome work. Now it's time to relax, have a well-deserved break and enjoy the result of your work :)
<dpm> Post-release, one of the first priorities will be to get the events fully working, i.e. with edit and delete functionality
<pkunal-parmar> so release is finalized ?
<dpm> yeah, today is release day, the final image is to be published in the next few hours
<pkunal-parmar> ok, BTW I noticed design hangout was moved one hour later, that is 12.30 here
<pkunal-parmar> I would perfer older time 11.30
<dpm> oh, weird, I don't remember moving it, let me have a look
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<mihir> dpm: thanks a lot for your support :)
<pkunal-parmar> its move from November
<mihir> pkunal-parmar:  thank you for your guidance :)
<pkunal-parmar> welcome
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, I don't see it changed. What date do you see it changed the time?
<pkunal-parmar> for me its 1Nov
<pkunal-parmar> 12.30 am
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, are you sure it's not a daylight time savings issue?
<pkunal-parmar> we dont have daylight saving
<pkunal-parmar> do you have ?
<pkunal-parmar> so what will be UTS time?
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, it'd be 14:30 UTC
<dholbach> JamesTait, yeehaw
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<pkunal-parmar> which is same as before ?
<dpm> yeah
<popey> Yes, I cancelled all the meetings as we hit release
<mihir__> popey:  okay
<oSoMoN> dpm: is there a calendar app design hangout today?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I thought we skip it, but happy to join if you guys want to hang out. popey, what do you think?
<popey> I'm easy, your call
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m fine with skipping, nothing to ask/report anyway
<dpm> pkunal-parmar, mihir__, are you happy to skip the design hangout today, or do you guys want to have it?
<mihir__> dpm: we can skip for this week, as we have release :)  we can reseme from next week or so
<pkunal-parmar> we can skip
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, hey, thanks for reviewing things :-) I'm curious to look back through the code myself. I was exhausted by the time I finished it, I'm sure it gets lovely in some places
<nik90> balloons: hehe
<nik90> balloons: we are not in a hurry anymore .. the public release of 1.0 has been done and alarms does not work on it since renato's patch for EDS did not make it into the phone image
<balloons> you picked up on some of the funny bits in your review -- things that should work but didn't
<balloons> and yes, so we can really tweak this to fix everything
<nik90> balloons: exactly
<balloons> I hate the get_first nonsense in there
<nik90> balloons: also regarding the ordering of the alarms
<balloons> for instance :) It's in timer too.. horrible. I should be able to grab any one I wish
<nik90> balloons: the alarms API reorders the list based on the alarm closest to the current time
<nik90> balloons: hence the list is dynamic
<nik90> balloons: I can check with zsombi to see if that can be disabled to help with the AP
<balloons> nik90, that's fine. the ordering issue is how the sdk populates the list internally
<balloons> not alarms, but the dates
<balloons> it goes something like sunday weds, etc, etc random, ending on sat
<nik90> balloons: ah that
<nik90> balloons: I think I can fix that
<balloons> basically I spent time adding extra asserts as I could throughout the code, and often they failed
<balloons> that was one example of failure
<nik90> balloons: am not really happy at the way clock is at the moment..alarms broken ..consistent bugs with world clock ..hopefulyl next cycle is better of.
<balloons> also QQuickListView.count as you mentioned. No it wasn't robust :-( I don't remember why, but I had several iterations getting an alarm count
<popey> nik90: we can certainly fix things
<balloons> in the end counting labels worked better than anything else
<popey> nik90: there is discussion about putting SRU fixes in for platform bits, and we can update the clock itself via the store
<nik90> balloons: I heard pkunal parmar also had issues with the count variable concerning EDS..it does not fire the signal correctly leading to faulty alarm count
<nik90> popey: okay
<balloons> nik90, if it helps there's a secret about releasing. The best image is usually the one made a few days after the release image :-) So next week's iso will be better than the release as it has more fixes, etc :-)
<balloons> nik90, yes exactly.. it didn't update
<balloons> in general eds needs a bit more love
<nik90> balloons: hehe
<balloons> so releasing is a big deal.. and so is fixing all the release bugs ;-)
<balloons> it's easier now that it's released
<popey> nik90: really sorry we didn't manage to get the bits in the final image. I know that was important to you.
<nik90> popey: no worries, it doesn't matter since the indicator date-time patch wasnt in the image either..so getting renato's patch alone wouldnt have helped anyway. Its okay...not your fault
<popey> beuno: seems that package name / application name / namespace is not clear on the first form as it doesn't match the names of the fields on the technical details page later.
<popey> beuno: also, I am not getting any emails
<beuno> popey, hmmmm, emails. Are you 100% sure?
<popey> i searched my email for the name of the app
<popey> nothing
<beuno> popey, it'll soon be a non-issue as we'll scan it out of the package
 * popey checks spam
<popey> yup, no email
<beuno> popey, I'll look into emails
<popey> ta
<SimonK> can anyone tell me how to use the property "highlightWhenPressed" from "ListItem.Empty" in ListItem.Standard? (I want a list where I can press a entry so that this entry gets highlighted)
<JamesTait> dholbach, architecture:all is on Staging, looking good, but held up by a separate problem with another fix deployed at the same time.
<dholbach> JamesTait, gotcha
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for your hard work
<dholbach> for the live demo we worked around this by pushing a "fake" armhf click :)
<dholbach> but I'll upload an update once the fix is there :)
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> time to call it a day for me!
<JamesTait> dholbach, yeah, apologies for the delay, would have preferred not to have required the workaround.
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs JamesTait
<dholbach> don't worry
<dholbach> you've all done a fantastic job
<JamesTait> dholbach, have a great evening. :)
<dholbach> and as I said in the hangout earlier: I'm super happy with where we are right now
<dholbach> getting apps in was never as fun as it is right now
<dholbach> all right - see you! :)
<mzanetti> popey: hey, I'm afraid it's still the same thing. We use the applicationName in a different way than Qt does
<mzanetti> popey: if I set it in the qml file it breaks QSettings
<aquarius> mhall119 or popey, has anyone done a post or something somewhere with screenshots of a bunch of the best-looking Ubuntu phone apps? I wanted to show something to a mate of mine to say "this is what they've made; doesn't it look cool?" and couldn't find much -- I can probably assemble something myself by looking around and collecting things, but if someone had a post somewhere with lots of screenshots of apps
<aquarius> that'd be handy :)
<popey> aquarius: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/
<popey> aquarius: I take requests ☻
<mhall119> popey: you mean you don't have them all on your phone?
<popey> i have every app installed, yes
<popey> but dont have screenshots of everything
<aquarius> mhall119, I do not, yet, have a phone :)
<popey> aquarius: your friends app, beru is broken on device ☹
<aquarius> blimey, popey, nuff screenshots ;)
<popey> ☻
<aquarius> popey, yeah, when I get an Ubuntu phone that'll be top thing on my list to fix; I use the book reader more than almost anything else :)
<aquarius> what are your opinions on the best looking apps?
<mhall119> aquarius: pdf support in beru would be lovely too
<aquarius> I may do a blog post, just so I can direct my mate to it
<mhall119> aquarius: music, clock
<mhall119> calendar, weather, calculator, shorts
<aquarius> mhall119, I think that's a bad idea. I don't think that beru should be an all-purpose document reader
<popey> music deffo
<mhall119> aquarius: I agree, but I have a lot of ebooks in pdf
<aquarius> and reading PDFs is massively, massively different from reading epubs. Totally different rendering engine.
<aquarius> it'd basically be a PDF reader app and an epub reader app which hapen to share a home screen ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: but we conveniently, thanks to chocanto, have a PDF rendering component for MQL
<mhall119> QML
<aquarius> isn't there a pdf reader as one of the core apps? I thought there was.
<aquarius> obviously not :)
<mhall119> aquarius: there is, but it doesn't have the homescreen for selecting books :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-214010.png is new to me
<popey> i am taking screenshots of each app now btw aquarius
<popey> so refresh and you'll see some more shortly
<aquarius> I freely admit that another reason I won't be adding pdf support to beru is that I hate reading PDFs with the heat of a thousand suns :P
<aquarius> popey, can that folder process PHP files?
<popey> nook renders PDFs nicely
<popey> oh, as a gallery?
<popey> sure
<popey> I guess ☻
<aquarius> popey, if so, a "gallery.php" which shows them all would be way handy
<popey> sure
<popey> gimmie
<aquarius> albeit that it'd take AGES to load
<mhall119> or upload them all to U1 and share the album
<aquarius> popey, how do you get the screenshots in there? manually copy them in? or is there a script?
<popey> script
<mhall119> popey has magic
<aquarius> popey, is it shareable? poking the script to (a) mak a thumbnail and (b) write a gallery.html would be better than doing it at runtime in php :)
<nik90> popey: the script magician or the automator (if that is a word)
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump
<aquarius> nik90, heh: automator is the OS X thing for making scripts :)
<mhall119> nik90: word enough for me :)
<popey> every time I take a picture it automagically uploads
<popey> and prints the url
<nik90> aquarius, mhall119: then it is settled -> Popey the automator
<popey> By your command.
<aquarius> hm, it scps, so it'd need to ssh over there to get the list of files, which'd be a PITA.
<aquarius> so maybe just add a thumbnailer line
<aquarius> convert $DST -resize 100x200 thumb-$DST; scp thumb-$DST $SVR:$SVRPATH
<aquarius> and then I'll write a noddy php script to show a gallery :)
<aquarius> for extra credit, thumbnail all the existing files :P
<aquarius> thumbnailing all existing files: for f in *.png; do convert $f -resize 100x200 thumb-$f; done
<aquarius> (in the folder ont he server, of course :))
<popey> ok, thumbnails are there now
<aquarius> popey, the noddiest of php scripts: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6253234/
<aquarius> call it gallery.php and drop it in the folder :)
<popey> k
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php
<popey> boom
<popey> nice one aquarius
<aquarius> woooo gallery.
<popey> haha, my cock soup photo
<aquarius> that's cool :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-09-17-123401.png
<aquarius> popey, did you add the thumbnailing lines to the script as well, so future stuff gets thumbnailed?
<popey> yes
<aquarius> nice
<aquarius> also, good luck playing cookie clicker on a phone. It zooms in and out :)
<popey> :D
<popey> i noticed
 * popey tests script
<popey> convert.im6: WriteBlob Failed `thumb-/home/alan/Pictures/device-2013-10-17-215950.png' @ error/png.c/MagickPNGErrorHandler/1728.
<popey> doh
 * popey fettles
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> sorry :)
<aquarius> you get to hat up on $(basename $f) now. :)
<popey> yeah, already have that in there
<popey> need to juggle things a bit
<aquarius> ok, photo requests: music (looking as pretty and visual as possible), calculator, a nicer shorts shot, weather
<popey> done
<popey> pushed new version which does thumbnails
<aquarius> mhall119, there is a reasonable argument, I think, that the front screen for books ought to be... a books scope in the Dash
<mhall119> aquarius: conveniently we used to have a books scope
<aquarius> *nod*
<mhall119> beru would still need to be updated to take a book argument
<aquarius> you'd have one scope which was Books, and it would aggregate a Beru scope and a PDF-Reader-App scope and the books category from the Amazon scope, etc
<mhall119> also I think we'd need the content-hub fully implemented
<aquarius> I am 16% sure that it can take a book argument.
<aquarius> Agreed on the content hub, I admit. :)
<aquarius> popey, sorry, forgot to direct the above list of photo requests at you ;)
<popey> aquarius: done some
<popey> see if they are there
<aquarius> popey, ah, cool! soz
<popey> shorts is giving me a black screen
<aquarius> popey, also, Dropping Letters, just because if I'm publishing a list of apps that I think look cool I'd like to put in one of the apps that I wrote :P
<aquarius> donna summer!
<aquarius> rawk.
<aquarius> couldn't have taken a screenshot with, say, AC/DC :)
<aquarius> you do already have a Shorts one, but I think it looks a bit weird, like half the screen is empty. However, I fear that's how Shorts is *meant* to look
<popey> added 2 more
<popey> every time i screenshot dropping letters someone takes the piss out of my crap score
<aquarius> also, the calendar screenshot has text appearing outside its month box
<aquarius> popey, hack the code to have a massive score. Linux is about choice, after all
<aquarius> hey! http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-10-17-220825.png !
<aquarius> I am not sure I like the implication there :)
<popey> hahaha
<popey> you're generous
<popey> is what I read from it
 * aquarius winces at AT&amp;T in the shorts screenshot :(
<popey> damnit, saucybacon is broken too
<popey> aquarius: patches welcome
<popey> aquarius: any more you need?
<aquarius> popey, that's fantastic, thank you!
<aquarius> http://kryogenix.org/days/2013/10/17/ubuntu-phone-apps-images posted
<aquarius> now I can point Mike at it :)
<aquarius> popey, if you'd rather I didn't link to your gallery, I'll remove the link
<popey> nah, tis fine
 * aquarius hehs at popey's comment. Quite right.
<popey> aquarius: hurry up and tweet / G+ it so i can reshare
<aquarius> oh! you think? I was really only doing it so I had a link to send to Mike.
<aquarius> will put it on g+ :)
<popey> well duh
<aquarius> done
<popey> nice one
<aquarius> popey, is part of the goal for the screenshots thing to chronicle the evolution of the apps over time?
<popey> kinda
<popey> more just an easy way to share individual screenshots
<aquarius> 'cos some people might see the list and think that it's representative of the apps now, is all
<popey> as a byproduct there's quite a collection there
<popey> i also have an archive of a lot of the images too
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/
<aquarius> not that I have a good solution to that, other than "popey does a whole bunch of classification work which will basically persuade him to just not do screenshots" :)
<popey> going back to june
<popey> jej
<aquarius> email sent to mike, too. Sweet.
<aquarius> I suppose I ought to get back to work, now :)
<aquarius> woah, grooveshark's html version is controllable from the ios7 lock screen. It wasn't from ios6. I'd really like that to work on an Ubuntu phone...
<popey> aquarius: thanks ☻  http://popey.com/usage/usage_201310.html
<aquarius> oops
<aquarius> I did say I'd remove the link :)
<aquarius> put an ad on the page ;)
<popey> nah, it's cool ☻
<popey> i have oodles of spare bandwidth on that box
<aquarius> I shall see what I can do about that ;)
<popey> hah
<aquarius> mhall119, ping about http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/lenses-and-scopes/ - it's the top hit for a search for "ubuntu scope", and I think it's an out-of-date page which ought to be poked into pointing at newer stuff?
 * aquarius is configuring scopes on and off to convince the dash that I like recipes more than music :)
<mhall119> aquarius: agreed, I'll file an RT to add a redirect
<cm-t> Hi, I am trying to open gnome-control-center on the activity-log-manager subpanel, it is working. Is it possible to  select the tab to focus? like search tab
<cm-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253793/
<cm-t> (python)
<cm-t> in this code I added "search" to mean what i want, but might be not the good way/id
<aquarius> cm-t, what's the activity-log-manager subpanel?
<aquarius> (that is: what's it called in the GUI?)
<aquarius> I don't seem to have anything called hat :)
<cm-t> when you go in ubuntu settings, you have privacy panel
<cm-t> aquarius:
<cm-t> ↑
<cm-t> this code works without "search"
<aquarius> cm-t, ah, you want to open the "Security & Privacy" panel, and then show the Search tab inside it, all in one command.
<cm-t> all in one command or not, i wish i could make it focus to the search tabs, yes
<aquarius> I don't think it's possible to make any System Settings app start up showing a tab other than the default, from a command.
<cm-t> the code in the paste open well the privacy panel
<aquarius> It might be possible with a D-Bus call, though.
<aquarius> the man page names some of the panels (which you are using correctly) and does say "Individual panels may accept further arguments to specify which tab to open (for multi-tabbed panels)" but doesn't say whether that paicular panel actually *does* so accept.
<aquarius> cm-t, a good person to ask might be Robert Ancell
<aquarius> mhall119, I already mentioned about the Unicode stuff being broken on some developer.u.c pages, didn't I?
<cm-t> thanxs aquarius
<mhall119> aquarius: yes, I fixed what I found though, if there's more please file a bug
<aquarius> mhall119, file it against which project?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-18
<WebbyIT> hei mhall119 :)
<mhall119> aquarius: lp:ubuntudeveloperportal
<mhall119> hi WebbyIT
<micah2> I'm working on getting my Pandora client into the click app store. I don't have a logo yet. Sam Hewitt, agreed to work on one, but I'd like to go ahead and get the app out there. Is there an icon I should use as a placeholder? Go without one?
<mhall119> micah2: better to have something than go without one
<mhall119> micah2: can you just grab a pandora icon, or make an image with a solid color background and a giant P ?
<micah2> mhall119: I can make something simple
<micah2> mahll119: When I add an image in my app, do I just need to put the path in the .desktop file? Or is there somewhere else I need to change?
<mhall119> micah2: put just the filename in the Icon= field, and keep the icon file in the root of your project directory
<mhall119> the click tools will then modify the .desktop file to point to it's final installed location
<mhall119> that's for the .desktop file's icon
<mhall119> for loading images in your app, just refer to them using relative paths
<micah2> but in the .desktop file I'll set Icon=usr/share/Panpipe/image.svg (or something like that)?
<mhall119> no, just image.svg
<mhall119> what click does is add a Path= field to the install location of your app, and lookup the Icon= relative to that
<mhall119> if it's QML, then use Exec=qmlscene $@ yourmainfile.qml
<mhall119> and it will likewise modify it to find the install location of yourmainfile.qml
<micah2> yeah, it's all qml/js
<micah2> Should I see the correct icon being used on my desktop if I just run the app through the sdk?
<micah2> (ctrl + R)
<micah2> I've gotta run and pick up my wife from school. I'll be back in a bit, and I'll leave my IRC window open. Thanks for your help mhall119.
<micah2> mhall119: I'm back. What is the best way to see the icon show up in my dock to make sure I did things correctly? Or do I need to test with a click package on my phone?
<mihir_> Good morning :)
<WebbyIT> dpm hi :) Some point out to me, on G+, that if you try to use Music App on desktop with a non-english language it doesn't work. Is it a known bug?
<popey> WebbyIT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app can't see it there
<dpm> WebbyIT, it is a known bug, yes, although I think it was marked as Fix Released mistakenly. It might be worth opening a new one, as now mediascanner takes care of the music scanning, and I think it looks only on XDG locations but does not search the localized folders
<WebbyIT> popey, me neither, but I wanted to be sure before opening a new one, maybe had been fixed
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, I open a new bug
<WebbyIT> dpm, popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1241403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241403 in Ubuntu Music App "On desktop App doesn't find music if system language isn't english" [Undecided,New]
 * popey adds mediascanner
<mzanetti> popey: mind approving the Authenticator app?
<mzanetti> :)
<popey> I tried making a kindle reader webapp last night. it mostly works, but unfortunately assumes you're reading on a desktop so it all goes off the screen to the right ☹
<popey> mzanetti: lemme look
<mzanetti> popey: I tried to trick your scripts... lets see how it works :)
<mzanetti> popey: but I really can't set the applicationName in QML as long as Ubuntu is using it wrongly
<popey>     "functional_qml_applicationName_matches_manifest": "could not find applicationName in: qml/ubuntu-authenticator.qml. Application may not work properly when confined."
<mzanetti> it breaks Qt C++ stuff
<mzanetti> popey: if I do set the applicationName in QML, it won't work properly when confined.
<mzanetti> I think jdstrand filed a bug about us abusing the applicationName
<popey> do you want it approved into the store with that warning?
<mzanetti> popey: well, I can't really get rid of that warning as long as using QSettings
<popey> k
<popey> you've tested this click package on-device?
<mzanetti> yeah, sure. all my apps cause this warning (I as always use QSettings for storing settings)
<popey> ah
<popey> done
<mzanetti> popey: I DO set the applicationName, but in C++
<mzanetti> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<WebbyIT> Hei dpm, do you have a minute? I'm investigating on bug 1240566 and I find the problem, but I don't know if the solution is acceptable
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240566 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Jamming buttons causes freeze and crash" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240566
<dpm> hi WebbyIT, sorry, not now, but if you write down what you need testing, I can try later on, or someone else can in the meantime
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, I find the solution, but it implies a little modification to design...
<WebbyIT> dpm, np, ping me when you have 5 minutes ;)
<dpm> ok, cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Anti-Slavery Day! :-D
<mzanetti> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1241424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241424 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[MainView] applicationName in QML is used wrong" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> nic-doffay: ping (multipleselectors)
<WebbyIT> There is a way to disable ALL mouseArea in an app?
<greyback> WebbyIT: not easily. Instead, why not put a MouseArea on top of all the others
<WebbyIT> greyback, good idea, thanks :)
<greyback> np
<mihir__> hi dpm :)
<randomcpp> hi folks, grats for the release :)
<randomcpp> dpm: ping
<nik90> Kaleo: ping
<nik90> Kaleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1241509 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1241506
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241509 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "The Option selector display the down and arrow icons in gray " [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241506 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Confirm Swipe to delete icon color is Gray in Suru themes" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> what happened to the documentation for the development version of the SDK?
<Laney> loicm: Hey, what do you think to having a function on UriHandler to get the argument and parameters?
<Laney> I think it'll be quite generally useful
<Laney> in system-settings we rolled our own: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/MainWindow.qml#L65
<Sludge321> Hi all. I'm trying to make "pyotherside" so I can port my SailfishOS app to Ubuntu Phone. I'm having problems with the compilation (think its related to dynamic/static linking), but I'm very much a newbie at make/compilation/flags/linking - which is why of course I use python and qml! Anyone able to offer some hints if I tell them what I've found?
<gusch> nerochiaro: ping are you "available" today?
<nerochiaro> gusch: technically no
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: but if it's a question or something relatively quick i can help
<gusch> nerochiaro: a review - can wait for next week ...
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, remind me on monday then. and have a good rest of the day and weekend
<gusch> nerochiaro: you too
<aquarius> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html -- is 404, which is fine, but it's showing a django debug page, which is less fine for a production service :)
<aquarius> maybe that's better directed at dpm, not sure
<dpm> aquarius, mhall119 is on it, RT filed :)
<dpm> (thanks for the heads up!)
<aquarius> nice :)
<aquarius> can I leave comments with Karma Machine?
<dmj_nova> anyone know the average time to review an app?
<beuno> dmj_nova, in general, we're getting to them within the same day
<beuno> depends on what time you submit them
<dmj_nova> beuno: it's the fifth day :P
<beuno> dmj_nova, well, it's not in the queue
<beuno> are you sure you don't have it in Drafts?
<dmj_nova> "pending review"
<beuno> dmj_nova, did you submit it to the click store?
<dmj_nova> beuno: no, debian source
<beuno> maybe you submitted it to the wrong place?
<beuno> dmj_nova, oh, so not for Ubuntu Touch?
<dmj_nova> beuno: nope, not for ubuntu touch
<beuno> dmj_nova, ah, ok
<beuno> so ignore that
<beuno> it may be a week or two
<ghostmars919> hello everyone
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-19
<WebbyIT> Hi popey :) Can I use some of your screenshot in a presentation of Ubuntu Touch?
<Reinstra> Hi
<rotomas> If i installed touch-coreapps on my laptop, is the source code for the qml projects also installed on my system?
<nik90> rotomas: yes you also get the source code since the core apps *do not* require any compilations
<rotomas> thanks nik90. where are they installed so i can open them in the sdk?
<rotomas> ah found them in /usr/share. sorry for the noob questions
<nik90> rotomas: no worries. You can also download them from launchpad and run it without any compilation or other complexities
<rotomas> could you go over how to download from launchpad? is it through bzr?
<Sympathix> Hello here
<Vilsafur> Hello all
<The_Matrix> Hello to whoever is listening. I have a question regarding qml and localstorage for the ubuntu sdk. I am writing an app, and I am having some trouble. My last resort is here.
<The_Matrix> Hello to whoever is listening. I have a question regarding qml and localstorage for the ubuntu sdk. I am writing an app, and I am having some trouble. My last resort is here.
<The_Matrix> can someone help me with qml
<The_Matrix> I am using localstorage for my ubuntu app, and I have an issue that I need help resolving.
<The_Matrix> Hello jono, do you know anything out qml localstorage. I am developing an app and am having some issues.
<The_Matrix> *about
<jono> The_Matrix, I don't sorry
<jono> I recommend you post to Askubuntu or the G+ ubuntu app dev community
<jono> sorry!
<The_Matrix> Thanks anyways
<The_Matrix> I think I will. I will see if I can solve it, search google, and worst comes to worse, I will go to the sites mentioned above
<The_Matrix> btw, great release. The Ubuntu team has done an excellent job.
<The_Matrix> Have a good evening:)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-10-20
<dogukan> hi
<dogukan> i want to use popup menu on my ubuntu touch app, but i couldn't find any simple guide or example for that
<dogukan> if you know a guide or example, please share it with me
<mattaustin> Hi all. I was wondering if someone could help me compile a qml plugin which allows use of python. The qmake/make/make install instructions succeed, but I encounter symbol errors when using it. Might have something to do with dynamic/static linking and make flags - but I am a complete newbie with make (I am a python user after all :/).
<mattaustin> I have found people with similar problems using Google search, but don't really understand how to implement the workarounds/suggestions which I have read.
<a_muva_> how to search for contacts in address-book-app?
<a_muva_> or there is no such feature?
<mrqtros> hi all!
<mrqtros> Can someone tell me how can I take a screenshot on my nexus
<mrqtros> ?:)
<DasGoat> hello
<DasGoat> Does anyone notice that Qt Creator has an error when you click on the design button? Is there an update for this?
<aquarius> How do I put an app in the Ubuntu SDK Qt Creator onto my Ubuntu phone? Build > Ubuntu Touch > Run Application on Device is disabled. Various askubuntu questions suggest that I need to have ssh set up, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH says that I can't set up SSH without stopping using system images, which I don't want to do -- I don't want to manage my phone with
<aquarius> dpkg, I want the system images :)
<aquarius> this may well be an mhall119 question
<nik90> aquarius: you can use ssh on device while still having ota updates
<nik90> go to qtcreator -> click on devices tab on the left
<nik90> it should automatically configure everything for you
<nik90> aquarius: then if you press ctrl + f12 it should run it on the device
<nik90> ofc the device must be connected via usb
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-13
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<mihir> DanChapman: morning :)
<rpadovani> Hey all! In a UbuntuListView, in the PullToRefresh component, how can I disable the ActivityIndicator? I want to see only the text (Pull to refresh)
<rpadovani> zsombi, ^^
<zsombi> rpadovani: I'm affraid you cannot
<zsombi> rpadovani: why would you need that?
<rpadovani> zsombi, because I already have a different activy indicator: I implemented a bouncing bar like in scopes when the function I call to refresh is running
<rpadovani> *activity
<zsombi> rpadovani: well, this behaviour of PullToRefresh is the default. the ActivityIndicator is the default, and will thus be used as is. If you want a different one, then you create a theme, and then do the style for the ActivityIndicator, then you will have consistency there.
<zsombi> rpadovani: beside, the indicator is shown for a pretty short time, so if your model is fast enough, teh indicator shouldn't be for too long there :)
<rpadovani> zsombi, that is how it works now in reminders, but dpm asked to use default components :-)
<zsombi> rpadovani: well, then PullToRefresh works as dpm requested, uses default components
<rpadovani> zsombi, sorry, I mean that now we have a custom implementation of PullToRefresh and our activityindicator, but dpm asked to switch to default pulltorefresh
<rpadovani> dpm, this is a ping, when you have time please :-)
<zsombi> rpadovani: so then you have to switch your activity indicator as well to default :)
<rpadovani> zsombi, this is a good idea, indeed :D
<zsombi> rpadovani: the only way to get your indicator to be shown in PullToRefresh is the theme.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ^^
<rpadovani> zsombi, ok, thanks :-)
<zsombi> rpadovani: unless we expose a property to configure the animation there... but that takes time
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dunno... not sure if its worth to go through the theming hazzle
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but yeah, our pulldown component needs some love :)
<mzanetti> it triggers too easily
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, definitely not. My question is, do we switch both pulldown and activityIndicator to default one? I love our activiy indicator :D
<mzanetti> yeah, me too
<mzanetti> there was a reason after all not to use the default one
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, then maybe I can try to improve our pulldown component looking to the sdk one
<rpadovani> I'll talk also with dpm to hear what he thinks
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> zsombi: what does the activityindicator in the pulldown actually wait for?
<zsombi> zbenjamin: waits for the refresh to be completed, rt()m
<zsombi> mzanetti: ^ that was 4 U , sorry zbenjamin :)
<zbenjamin> zsombi: np :)
<zsombi> mzanetti: in order to get the animation vanish, you need to inform teh component about completion
<vitimiti> Hi
<rpadovani> mzanetti, in our case refreshing: notes.loading
<mzanetti> rpadovani: did you try to keep "refreshing" property to false all the time?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, you don't have to wire it up I guess, no?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, let my try
<rpadovani> mzanetti, doesn't work, when you pull down it is set to true, so it will be visible forever
<mzanetti> rpadovani: try this: Binding { target: pullToRefresh; property: "refreshing"; value: false}
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> ok then... I guess we should report a bug to the pulldown thing then...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, do you want I push in a ~reminders-app branch so you can do some tries?
<mzanetti> the fact that it sets the property to true itself has nasty side effects in other ways too... will break bindings
<mzanetti> zsombi: ^
<mzanetti> would you agree?
<zsombi> mzanetti: the property is set to true with a binding afaik
<mzanetti> zsombi: but then you need to set it to false using java script
<zsombi> mzanetti: well, if you do it like in the documentation, it won't require JS
<zsombi> mzanetti: rpadovani: like refreshing: rssFeed.status === XmlListModel.Loading
<mzanetti> zsombi: but how come it sets refreshing to true even if you do: refreshing: false then? (at least according to rpadovani)
<zsombi> mzanetti: well, dunno that tbh...
<zsombi> mzanetti: the sample we have in UITK gallery drives the refreshing, and works like charm...
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Yorkshire Pudding Day! :-D
<zsombi> mzanetti: rpadovani: I've dbl checked: the refreshing property is not altered by the PullToRefresh component...
<rpadovani> mzanetti, zsombi wait, I did a mistake: I thought that the animation was managed by refreshing property, but instead refresh() signal waits refreshing to be set to false
<rpadovani> zsombi, indeed
<mzanetti> aha :)
<zsombi> rpadovani: happens ;)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, zsombi so I can minimize the animation doing onRefresh: {refreshing=true;refreshing=false}
<zsombi> rpadovani: well, you can, but why would you? I mean if the model refresh takes time, it would be wise to show sthing while teh new data arrives, right?
<rpadovani> zsombi, because we want our activity indicator and default pulldown because works better than our one. It's a very low priority task, so don't wast time on this :-)
<mzanetti> zsombi: the thing is that the refresh can take a long time in our case. but while its refreshing you can still use the list
<mzanetti> zsombi: that's why we decided to go with a activitybar like the browser or the dash
<nik90> dpm: hey, can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1380248 and suggest some solutions to it? If it really requires UI String change, I can get them approved by the designer then.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380248 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm Settings: "%1m" can't be translatable in the right way" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> mzanetti: well, PullToRefresh does not forbid you to use the list... if the list has data, you can still scroll it...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but I still don't understand... why do you even set refreshing to true?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: can't you just leave it to false?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, because as I understood (maybe I'm wrong) refresh() waits refreshing changes to false, if is already false it doesn't see it
<rpadovani> I'm sure refreshing: false doesn't work
<mzanetti> doesn't make any sense to me.. push your code please
<rpadovani> mzanetti, lp:~rpadovani/reminders-app/PullToRefresh I modified only NotesPage.qml, hope I'm not doing some embarassing error :/
<mzanetti> lets see :)
<rpadovani> brb
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, please file a bug. the activityindicator becomes visible even if refreshing is still set to false
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I'm happy I didn't unlearn to code :D Bug #1380541
<ubot5> bug 1380541 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PullToRefresh] the ActivityIndicator becomes visible even if refreshing is set to false" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380541
<tvoss> Orphis, ping
<Orphis> tvoss: Pong
<mihir> popey: can you confirm this bug on Calnedar, create an event with personal calendar, edit event and then try to change calendar to like your google calendar, it won't let you change the calendar.
<mihir> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1380539
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380539 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Changing an event's calendar fails without user visible error" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> mihir: will do
<mihir> though i have checked , but want double check :)
<rpadovani> mihir, popey confirmed
<mihir> rpadovani: thanks :)
<popey> that was easy
<popey> thanks rpadovani
<zsombi> nik90: did you have bugs for alarm model updates for teh toolkit? I cannot find those...
<nik90> zsombi: Regarding the model refresh slot?
<zsombi> nik90: no, the one you needed(?) when you add a new alarm, which refreshes teh whoel alarm list
<nik90> zsombi: I think that marked as fix released when you fixed the whole alarm list from being refreshed after updating an alarm. but let me try to find it.
<zsombi> nik90: how about when one is removed?
<zsombi> nik90: I think we had some need for those as well, right?
<nik90> zsombi: I don't think that was removed...tbh I haven't checked that case
<nik90> s/removed/reported
<zsombi> nik90: not removed, but when an alarm is removed, that refreshes teh whole model, right?
<zsombi> ok, we agreed you will report one :)
<zsombi> nik90: so pls, remort all alarm bugs so I can work on those...
<zsombi> nik90: or at least justify why the work on alarms is proceeding...
<nik90> zsombi: I am a bit slightly confused :)...so are we talking about the use case that we discussed few days back?
<nik90> or th eonle really really long time ago?
<zsombi> nik90: few weeks back
<zsombi> nik90: when we fixed the alarm update
<nik90> ok I recollect now
<zsombi> nik90: there you realized that removing an alarm also refreshes all teh alarms
<nik90> let me find the bug, 1 sec
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1359112
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359112 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm model is updated after every change causing all the listview items to be repainted" [High,Fix released]
<nik90> zsombi: I haven't mentioned the delete alarm case although I can reproduce it
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps then I did.... never the less, it is a valid one
<nik90> zsombi: give me a sec to report a new bug
<zsombi> nik90: and if you have that reset() request as well, push that too
<nik90> zsombi: yup doing it atm
<nik90> zsombi: bug 1380553
<ubot5> bug 1380553 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm Model is refreshed after creating/deleting an alarm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380553
<justCarakas> help, I'm starting to type json when I wanne type jason
<justCarakas> is there a cure ? :p
<zsombi> nik90: the bug you correlated it to is tagged... shouldn't this one be as well?
<nik90> zsombi: I thought its you who tags bugs as rtm priority or not :)
<nik90> well your team
<zsombi> nik90: not really... none of us should
<zsombi> nik90: at least not with that tag...
<nik90> zsombi: next bug 1380559
<ubot5> bug 1380559 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[API Request] Alarms API should expose a slot Update() to allow app devs to manually refresh the model" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380559
<zsombi> nik90: I guess this is pretty critical, right?
<nik90> yes
<zsombi> does it affect any rtm functionality 4 u?
<nik90> zsombi: yes since when a repeating alarm is triggered, the clock app bottom edge reads "No Active Alarms" since the alarm date has passed.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, dpm U there?
<zsombi> nik90: eventually you could tag it as well...
<nik90> zsombi: should I tag both of those bugs now ?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<dpm> zsombi, I will be in about 30 mins. Feel free to ping and I'll try to answer any questions
<dpm> nik90, would you mind pinging me again with the link of what you wanted me to look at earlier on today?
<nik90> dpm: sure, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1380248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380248 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm Settings: "%1m" can't be translatable in the right way" [High,Confirmed]
<snakeleg> \\nick
<snakeleg> \quit
<zsombi> dpm: so, we have two more alarm bugs which are tagged
<zsombi> 13:27 nik90: zsombi: yes since when a repeating alarm is triggered, the clock app bottom edge reads "No Active Alarms" since the alarm date has passed.
<zsombi> nik90: maybe you should add this to teh bug
<nik90> zsombi: sure
<zsombi> nik90: I've already added
<nik90> zsombi: ah thnx
<zsombi> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-data-adaptation/+merge/237611
<zsombi> nik90: you can test it on your desktop
<zsombi> nik90: however remember that you need the qtorganizer5-eds change from renato!
<nik90> zsombi: just got home, sure will test it out
<nik90> zsombi: I don't think renato's patch has landed yet..so it wouldn't be in utopic desktop yet. And his MP's doesn't output amd64 packages. So I will have to wait for jenkins to build armhf packages for your MP and then test on the phone
<zsombi> nik90: thn you can test with memory backend. What I did was that I branched renato's MR, and make install-ed it
<zsombi> nik90: I saw the MR not passing yet, but this is a way to brute force the qtorganizer-eds to be testable
<nik90> ok
<rpadovani> renatu, hi :-) Do you have 5 minutes? I have a question about multipleselectionlistview :-)
<renatu> rpadovani, yes
<rpadovani> renatu, thanks! So, I implemented the multiple selection in browser, works all very well but delete of multiple things. It works for 1 element, but if I select n+1 arguments, it deletes only n elements
<rpadovani> renatu, this is the code for the delete, I used dialer-app as base
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/1351167/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/HistoryView.qml#L142
<renatu> let me see
<renatu> rpadovani, could you try replace "historyView.historyDomainRemoved(domain)" by "console.debug(domanin) to check if it is working correct
<renatu> I believe the problem is that you are removing the items while interacting over it
<renatu> you should store the domanins in a extra list
<rpadovani> renatu, items.count is right (like 2) but it prints only 1 domain
<renatu> ok
<rpadovani> renatu, I can try to it, thanks
<rpadovani> renatu, aha! Saving domains list and removing from there worked well, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ^^
<oSoMoN> excellent!
<renatu> rpadovani, yes as I suspected you are removing from the list while interacting over it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I did the MR, I'll start to work on other things in history :-)
<zsombi> renatu: your qtorganizer branch fails on CI
<dpm> mzanetti, o/ quick question: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/+merge/237682 - do you see an easy way to use an OptionSelector instead of a ListView?
<mzanetti> dpm: but we're opening a new page
<mzanetti> dpm: would be odd to squeeze accounts into an optionselector while keeping the rest of the page empty
<mzanetti> imo listview is better suited
<mzanetti> other then that, if you want the optionselect, I don't see where the problem is
<renatu> zsombi, we are aware of that, there is a intermittent test caused by EDS start and stop process during the tests
<renatu> zsombi, but it is a unit test then if the silo build it ok, we are good to go
<rpadovani> mzanetti, that I cannot add to an optionselector a new delegate as footer
<dpm> mzanetti, but it's not a matter of space, is it? I.e. the optionselector can also be left expanded. The thing with listitem is that it does not show you clearly which account you've got currently selected. As per the OptionSelector issue, rpadovani can expand, but he was mentioning that he wanted to add a new delegate for the unknown account type, which seems not to be possible with optionselector
<rpadovani> mzanetti, about the bug we talked yesterday, the user on g+ replied: http://pastebin.com/KdazQwnq
<dpm> rpadovani, ah actually, why do you need a different delegate?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: why would you want a footer
<mzanetti> I think the current button in the footer is quite horrible anyways
<mzanetti> should be a tick in the toolbar
<rpadovani> dpm, because the unknown account has to execute setup.exec, but others delegate needs accountname.login()
<rpadovani> mzanetti, because dpm wants in the list a delegate with "Unknown delegate - tap to authorize" that on click launches oa
<dpm> rpadovani, ah, gotcha. And the call cannot be set dynamically?
<rpadovani> dpm, mhhh, maybe yes, I can set a flag in the delegate that for default is false, but then add the unknown delegate with this flag set to true. But could I add something only to optionselector also if the model is set by c++ backend?
 * mzanetti can't follow the discussion
<dpm> rpadovani, I'm not sure I understand the part about the model being set by the backend
<rpadovani> dpm, if model: accounts, and I cannot modify accounts, can I add something to the model?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, maybe I'm overcomplicating something very easy, but we have a list of accounts in an option selector, and all they delegates are equals, then I need a different delegate. How can I add the different delegate to the optionselector? In listview I use footer property
<mzanetti> for example:
<mzanetti> Component { id: a Foo {} }
<mzanetti> Component { id: b Bar{} }
<mzanetti> doelegate: ifSomething ? a : b
<mzanetti> else
<mzanetti> delegate: Loader { source: ifSomething ? a  : b }
<mzanetti> or, if the delegate still look mostly the same
<mzanetti> just keep one delegate and change some properties inside
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh, not sure I understood. We want to do something like this: https://i.imgur.com/ujy3RQ7.jpg you have n accounts in the model accounts, then ifFlag add also the "Unknown account ..."
<mzanetti> I like how "dpm" is pixelated in the screenshot and then written in the sketch
<rpadovani> lol
<mzanetti> rpadovani: well, I'm sorry, I still don't see where the problem is tbh
<mzanetti> isn't this just like this?
<mzanetti> delegate: Label { text: model.authenticated ? model.name : "UNKNOWN - Do stuff by clicking" }
<rpadovani> mzanetti, the uknown isn't in the model
<rpadovani> *unknown - there is no way I spell it right
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, excellent, thanks
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so the problem is still that you can't know if an account is authenticated or now?
<mzanetti> err, authorized
<rpadovani> mzanetti, no, the problem is I have a model with all authorized accounts, then I have a flag that says if there is at least one unauthorized account. If this flag is true, I want to add another voice at the end of the listview
<dpm> mzanetti, well, it's not actually dpm in the screenshot ;)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, at the end of the optionSelector
<rpadovani> because in the listview I use footer and it's easy
<mzanetti> rpadovani: but that doesn't match with dpm's sketch, does it?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, this is the dpm's sketch, he has one authorized account and at least one unauthorized. So he has a model with one account
<rpadovani> and the unAuthorizedFlag set to true
<mzanetti> so if you have 3 unauthenticated accounts, would there still only be one UNKNOWN shown in reminders?
<dpm> rpadovani, would that make it easier to implement? http://i.imgur.com/zT8A3lo.jpg
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes
<rpadovani> dpm, you have a working implementation right now, there is only that height set on component on completed that is a bit strange. Anyway, yes, this is easy to implement, I think. It's similar to the first one I implemented
<dpm> rpadovani, cool, my point is to separate authorized accounts from those which require authorization. Question: does it make sense to have a list of unauthorized accounts, though? I.e. if I've got 2, is it worth having an entry for each one of them? Can they be authorized individually?
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm not sure and I cannot verify right now, I have to see what AccountService gives to us
<dpm> popey, all set?
<dpm> on my way to the hangout
<popey> am there ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> hangout?
<popey> team one.
<akiva-thinkpad> so not on-air?
<popey> no
<rpadovani> mzanetti, anyway, I don't find any simple way to create n+1 delegates in an option selector if model has n delegates
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_;  I have to wait 1 whole day to ask more questions?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I thought you want n delegates only
<mzanetti> rpadovani: like if there's 5 unauthenthicated accounts you'd show 5 of them
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ok, you know, I'm not very good to explain what I want. Anyway, did you read my message about the bug user reported on G+?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I think has been lost in the conversation. He replied with that paste: http://pastebin.com/KdazQwnq
<mzanetti> rpadovani: dpm: why don't we show the actual number of accounts?
<mzanetti> if you press the "UNKNOWN" one, which would be selected then?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, seen that... sadly not totally helpful the log
<rpadovani> mzanetti,  gmail webapp shows a windows, I think it's created by OA, with a list of your unauthorized accounts for that service
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I dunno if is the only way to implement that
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<oSoMoN> om26er, hey
<oSoMoN> what’s up?
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva-thinkpad, Hi!
<om26er> oSoMoN, twitter webapps seems broken, is that related to the browser string change ?
<akiva-thinkpad> akiva-thinkpad, hey
<om26er> broken as in old html version
<akiva-thinkpad> whats up?
 * akiva-thinkpad craws back to whenst he came
<oSoMoN> om26er, there hasn’t been a UA string change recently
<oSoMoN> om26er, and I’m not seeing that on flo, the version of the twitter UX I’m getting in the browser seems rather modern
<oSoMoN> om26er, can you reliably reproduce? and if so, can you please file a bug?
<om26er> oSoMoN, always happening for me. Let me share the screenshot with you
<om26er> oSoMoN, http://imgur.com/tPPKGsj
<oSoMoN> om26er, I can’t even log in to the twitter webapp, it consistently crashes while authenticating me
<om26er> oSoMoN, i'll report the bug
<oSoMoN> om26er, thanks
<om26er> oSoMoN, something that have annoyed me for a while is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1371075
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371075 in The Webapps-core project "[Facebook] shows very small images" [Medium,New]
<om26er> I had reported it for the wrong package it seems, its a problem of the browser
<oSoMoN> om26er, it’s probably an umpteenth UA override bug
<oSoMoN> facebook making wrong assumptions about the kind of device it’s running on, and serving content in consequence
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, are you running the q&a tomorrow? Last time I noticed that there was not a ton of questions, and so I was thinking of making a reddit thread beforehand for people to ask.
<akiva-thinkpad> and have people upvote the questions they think are good
<om26er> oSoMoN, only the images that are uploaded by someone are small. Video thumbnails are shown the right size.
<mihir> this looks amazing ==> http://goo.gl/kR0Hyt
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, what is this from?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: yes, I'm doing it tomorrow, dunno who with
<nerochiaro> artmello: can you also look at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/popover-position/+merge/238181 when you have time ?
<nerochiaro> artmello: and if you have bugs to pass to me please let me know, as I'm running out of high priority bugs
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> I'm trying to run an HTML5 app on Ubuntu Touch. Everything works fine on Desktop (with Ubuntu SDK) but on mobile the app is stuck at loading screen.
<PaoloRotolo> I think this is the bug: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg10189.html
<PaoloRotolo> And this is my console output: http://pastebin.com/mULaCtqs
<PaoloRotolo> Is there any fix :)?
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo o/ - it seems there aren't any HTML experts around, perhaps you can ask dbarth or alex-abreu on#ubuntu-webapps
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, oh, daker is on this channel too, and he can perhaps help you ^
<nik90> mzanetti: ping
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, you're my favourite person of the day! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1380575
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380575 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File manager should use back in toolbar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PaoloRotolo> dpm: great, thanks :) BTW, It seems that all HTML5 apps are not working in latest uTouch build
<dpm> PaoloRotolo, oh, really? that's a major bug, then. Do you have an example of an app or apps that is/are not working?
<popey> PaoloRotolo: wfm
<popey> my calculator app works...
<popey> hmm, seems my nexus 4 isn't fully up to date...
<popey> PaoloRotolo: which image you on?
<PaoloRotolo> popey: Ubuntu 14.10 r243
<PaoloRotolo> on Nexus 7 2013
<PaoloRotolo> Last updated 10/10/14
<popey> hm. I am just updating to #279 here
<popey> on the devel-proposed channel
<mzanetti> nik90: hey
<mzanetti> what up?
<nik90> mzanetti: Hi :) I got 2 question about qml test pratices , I will be quick
<PaoloRotolo> popey: nice, let me know :)
<nik90> mzanetti: first, is there a way to use compare() or tryCompare() to check if a value is greater than some value?
<nik90> mzanetti: or perhaps I am approaching it incorrectly
<mzanetti> nik90: for compare, you can do compare(foo > bar, true)
<nik90> like for instance, I need to check if the lisitem.count is greater than 0
<nik90> ah
<mzanetti> nik90: for tryCompare it's not that easy, in UnityTestCase (not sure about UbuntuTestCase) we have one called tryCompareFunction()
<nik90> so compare(list.count>0, true, "message")
<mzanetti> you can use it like: tryCompareFunction(function() { return foo > bar;}, true)
<mzanetti> yeah
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ubuntu test case has it as well :D
<nik90> I just checked the ubuntu sdk api docs :)
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, so second question..I am creating a file with common test functions like pressing a header button etc as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8553488/
<nik90> mzanetti: am I doing it correctly?
<nik90> I am already using it in my tests and has helped reduce code quite a bit. However I don't want to be using a wrong method here
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, looks good. some of them even look like being worth being upstreamed into UbuntuTestCase
<nik90> mzanetti: ooh cool. As I use them more and more, I am checking if they have defined in the most general way possible.
<nik90> once they stabilise a bit, I will propose them upstream
<nik90> mzanetti: thnx for answering the questions, I think I am set
<mzanetti> kk
<dpm> popey, does the music scope show your music in its front page? For me it's stopped doing that and only shows me results from 7digital
<popey> dpm: yes, it shows my music
<ahayzen_> dpm, trying pulling to refresh the scope :)
<dpm> ahayzen_, yeah, it shows my music for a split second after refresh, then it disappears
<ahayzen_> dpm, does the music-app show the music?
<dpm> ahayzen_, yeah, it does, and also when I click on the scope's "my music" header. It will just refuse to show it on the front page
<ahayzen_> dpm, strange
<dpm> we might have built some kind of scopes AI that refuses to show music if it doesn't accord to its tastes :)
<ahayzen_> haha +1
<ahayzen_> although popey won't be able to listen to any music then :/
 * ahayzen_ hides his ABBA quickly
<dpm> nothing is quick enough for... scopes! mwahaha
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, or mihir ; got a qml question
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, :D
<akiva-thinkpad> okay looking to have a flickable of labels in a row, but I want to constrain the view of said labels
<akiva-thinkpad> because I don't want the labels which are out of the scope, to be sitting on top of other components.
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll show you what I mean by this:
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, http://i.imgur.com/M1DG40J.png
<akiva-thinkpad> so the highlighted part is the part  of the flickable I do not want viewable
<akiva-thinkpad> Can I do this by placing the flickable inside a rectangle?
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, so it is going outside of the specified width of the flickable? ... try clip: true ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ah clip
<akiva-thinkpad> never used that
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-item.html#clip-prop
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, worked perfectly
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, no problem
<akiva-thinkpad> that was... omg wonderful :)
<ahayzen_> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | ahayzen_
<ubot5> ahayzen_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<akiva-thinkpad> *100
 * ahayzen_ eats cookies nom nom nom
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, ping
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, i there are some trivial issues on your MR
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, pong
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, ah I'll go do that right now
<akiva-thinkpad> this is the calendar app right?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm in a good mood; making good progress with the file manager app
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, http://i.imgur.com/M7lWwia.png
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, great :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, you want the dividers to be full length?
<akiva-thinkpad> or to have a margin?
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, margin will do i guess , just take a call yourself.
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, now also if you could get what i meant on From time :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, it almost fits on your screen there. I am terribly tempted to take out the calendar label
<akiva-thinkpad> no I don't see it
<akiva-thinkpad> :S
<akiva-thinkpad> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<akiva-thinkpad> oh
<akiva-thinkpad> oh I'm such a doof
<akiva-thinkpad> *Facepalm*
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, also you need merge from trunk :)
<akiva-thinkpad> yah will do
<vitimiti> I am creating an app that requires creating a folder in the predefined datalocation (ie: ~/.local/share/appfolder for Ubuntu desktop) and downloading a database to it. Is it possible to do so as many times as it's required with just the network permissions or do I need to add other permissions to the .apparmor file?
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, let it be as of now.
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, we'll take call afterwards :)
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<mihir_> nik90, you around ?
<nik90> mihir_: sort of
<mihir_> nik90, got few mins to review small MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/blankBubbleInWeekView/+merge/237069
<mihir_> i am planning to push store updates , if we can get this done would be great :)
<mihir_> nik90, only if you get some time :)
<nik90> mihir_: I will do it by end of tonight, would that be okay? I am kinda in the middle of some work
<mihir_> nik90, no issues :) take your time.
<mihir_> nik90, thanks.
<mihir_> renatu, is that EDS change will be available in latest image?
<renatu> mihir, not yet, bzoltan is working on that
<mihir_> renatu, okay  thanks for the update.
<akiva-thinkpad> Oh my gosh person in the coffee shop, turn off your annoying phone's game music.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, I really like what you did with Repeats and Reminder; I am curious whether we can do something similar with Location, where we make it a subtitled list item rather than a manual entry
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, that was basically nik90 idea :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, oh! taking credit for my idea >:[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<akiva-thinkpad> jk
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, i meant the idea of what we have done with repeat and reminders :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<mihir_> not the one with Location.
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, hmm location is just to enter text , and moving screen for that too would be annoying for user.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir_, I was thinking of moving the screen to two growing quick lists
<akiva-thinkpad> 1 quick list would be from your contacts
<akiva-thinkpad> the other would be from previously entered locations
<akiva-thinkpad> and perhaps a third option would be to pin point a location on a map
<akiva-thinkpad> writing "vancouver 124 main street, v7r 3x3 apt suite 50" manually seems way too... inefficient.
<PaoloRotolo> popey: any news? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll leave it as is for now
 * akiva-thinkpad is working on the filemanager app, and I want to get that done today
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, yeah
<mihir_> lets get this merged :)
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> well that is slightly confusing... why are the margins different for the desktop and the emulator...?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: use units.gu
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, I am
<akiva-thinkpad> thats why its so confusing...
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: then it shoudl take care based on device.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: it shouldn't required more than 0.5 and maximum would be 1
<nerochiaro> artmello: anything i can take care of from you tomorrow ?
<artmello> nerochiaro: I will finish the review of those MR today
<nerochiaro> artmello: thanks. any bugs in your list you want to pass to me ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir http://i.imgur.com/nWpMmax.png that is inconsistent; i'm at a loss as to how to deal with this.
<artmello> nerochiaro: tomorrow I will take a look on the buglist for gallery, so far all the ones I was working on are handled
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, you gave 0.5 or 1?
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, also let it be the calendar it is i guess.
<nerochiaro> if you could do that today it would help, so i can start working on them on the morning
<nerochiaro> artmello: ^
<artmello> nerochiaro: sure, I drop you an email eod
<nerochiaro> artmello: excellent. thanks and have a good rest of the day. eod'ing too
<artmello> nerochiaro: thx
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: in that screenshot the one on the left is better
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: what's the issue
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, are you done with the changes ?
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, sorry i am after you , lol
<mihir_> popey, only thing worried me on calendar is , it still takes time to open a new event page :|
<nik90> mihir_: use the qtc profiler tool to figure out where it is taking time to load stuff
<nik90> mihir_: I just reduced the world city page loading time by loading models dynamically by analysing it in qtc profiler tool
<mihir_> nik90, we need to get this externally or it is there inside QTC ?
<nik90> it is inside qtc
<nik90> analyse tab
<mihir_> nik90, yeah got it.
<mihir_> thanks i'll do that.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, http://i.imgur.com/bvbyW7C.png
<akiva-thinkpad> exact same list header specifications, yet the operate differently in the emulator
<mihir_> akiva-thinkpad, but  i guess you changed position of calendar right ?
<mihir_> nik90, is there any way to enable it ? i see Record button is on in Analyser
<nik90> mihir_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/lets-talk-about-performance/
<nik90> you press the green button near the record button
<mihir_> nik90, got it , my eyes couldn't recognize that small green play button :P
<nik90> :p
 * nik90 returns to writing more qml tests
<nik90> elopio: Hey I added one more qml test MP to your review todo :-)
<sergiusens> nik90: hey, wondering how your testplan as plainbox provider thing turned out
<nik90> sergiusens: hey, at the moment we have the plainbox clock app provider which I run before every push to the store.
<akiva-thinkpad> Are we getting rid of the Loco?
<nik90> sergiusens: although still from the terminal
<elopio> nik90: cool, can I get the lin, please?
<akiva-thinkpad> I just received an email from the vancouver loco saying that loco is being dropped from the name
<sergiusens> nik90: were does the provider live?
<akiva-thinkpad> because it is derogatory in spanish
<sergiusens> nik90: I want to get rid of the testplan in a wiki thing :-)
<nik90> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews (2 MPs named qml-tests)
<nik90> sergiusens: at the moment the provider lives in the source tree of the clock app
<sergiusens> akiva-thinkpad: we consider it friendly in Argentina :-)
<nik90> sergiusens: so whoever is testing will need to install it and then run the manual test suite
<nik90> sergiusens: however zyga is working on allowing app devs create a click package which has checkbox-touch + app tests which can then be run on the phone easily...essentially a nice gui
<nik90> I believe it is a WIP at the moment. I can check with him tomorrow to see close it is to completion
<sergiusens> nik90: I prefer off phone anyways
<sergiusens> so not an issue
<nik90> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> sergiusens, oh neat; :P
<akiva-thinkpad> where can I find a list of the icon names
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-14
<liuxg> is there anyway to restart a scope? My current department url depends on the settings. Once I change the settings, my scope exits. is there any way to resolve this? I got error like: "Error happened:  unity::LogicException: SearchReplyImpl::register_departments(): Failed to validate departments:"
<rpadovani> dpm, hey, are you here? :-)
<dpm> hey rpadovani, I am :)
<rpadovani> dpm, I'm thinking about the account selector page - do you prefer two option selector (one for authorized and one for not) or only one option selector with text: name + " - Tap to authorize" for unauthorized accounts?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Ada Lovelace Day! :-D
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, thanks to popey, the evernote300 account has now a bunch of images to test if the performance with lots of images decreases, and if we need further optimizations
<rpadovani> dpm, popey thanks :-)
<mzanetti> dpm: ah nice... how is it performing?
<dpm> mzanetti, not tried it yet, upgrading phone now and then I will
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<dpm> hey DanChapman
<dpm> bfiller, oSoMoN, could someone from the apps team review https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/some-translations-tweaks/+merge/236511 ?
<seb128> dpm, thanks for pinging them ;-)
<seb128> we really need somebody from the gallery-team to keep up with reviews
<dpm> np, just saw that MP again on my inbox
<oSoMoN> seb128, commented on the MR, your branch needs updating
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, yw, ping me when done, and I’ll approve
<dpm> mzanetti, so I think we might need to add the performance optimizations for images as well. After testing it, I noticed a few things: a) at the beginning, the app does not slow down, however, it loads a few images (not those that are in view, though) and then it gets busy downloading all of the rest. Meaning you cannot really view any other notes, as it seems to be busy downloading other things. It does not block the UI, but it's always showing the
<dpm> busy spinner b) Ultimately the app crashes
<nik90> bzoltan: ping
<bzoltan> nik90: shoot
<nik90> bzoltan: when you run the test suite of app while releasing a new sdk, do you run the app's AP test suite or all the test suite that the app provides?
<nik90> bzoltan: just curious to know if you also run the clock app's qml test suite in addition to the AP test suite.
<nik90> this feels like a deja-vu (asking you this question i.e)
<bzoltan> nik90:  I run the app's AP tests only
<bzoltan> nik90:  do you think I should run some other tests too? We can do it if you tell me what exactly you want to test.
<nik90> bzoltan: ok..atm the clock app qml tests coverage is much much higher than the AP test suite. It would be best to run both.
<nik90> bzoltan: in the near future, I am planning to discuss with the QA team to remove the clock app AP suite since it is becoming a hassle to maintain
<nik90> I have used the qml test suite for unit, integration and feature tests as of today
<nik90> taking a page out of the unity8 test suite
<bzoltan> nik90: how to run those tests on an installed clock app?
<nik90> bzoltan: hmm I am not sure if they are installed in the system. Currently I build the clock app and then run "ctest -V" to run the qml tests. These are also run by jenkins as part of every MP.
<nik90> If you need them to be installed, I can look into that.
<nik90> I just need your requirements
<bzoltan> nik90:  well.. we validate stuff on a clean installation
<bzoltan> nik90:  and we run tests with AP :)
<nik90> bzoltan: what does the SDK do? I noticed that it has qml tests as well..do you install them to the system and then run it alongside the App's test suites?
<bzoltan> nik90: the SDK does nothing... the test script simple runs the AP tests like this `/usr/bin/phablet-test-run -r 0000 -s JW024063 ubuntu_weather_app`
<bzoltan> nik90: a tool copies the autopilot content of each app's project to the /home/phablet/autopilot and the phablet-test-run just runs those tests
<nik90> bzoltan: ok you use phablet-test-run..I will discuss this with elopio and see what can be done about it to make it easier for you to run them.
<nik90> bzoltan: copies it from the installled app folder or from the source tree?
<bzoltan> nik90:  yeps
<nik90> bzoltan: it was a question with 2 options ;) "yes" is not a valid answer
<bzoltan> nik90: yes ..."copies it from the installled app folder or from the source tree" :D
<nik90> bzoltan: ack :)..I will get back to you when I know more
<bzoltan> nik90:  from the source tree  for the click apps and from the autopilot package for other apps
<diogo_> hi
<pindonga> morning
<nik90> rpadovani: got time to do a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-world-clock-startup/+merge/238057 ?
<ahayzen> popey, could we make another click for remix when you have a moment?
<rpadovani> nik90, for you I always have time :D
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx :D
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<rpadovani> nik90, tested, lgtm
<nik90> thnx
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> ahayzen: I started on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> ahayzen: see my comment there
<ahayzen> t1mp, hey i saw you comments...i'll have to try myself in a bit
<ahayzen> t1mp, maybe something else fixed it :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: still it is a bug, it seems like the previous header contents is still there somewhere even though that page is no longer active
<ahayzen> oh hmm interesting
<ahayzen> t1mp, do you have any idea what is going on?
<t1mp> it might be somewhat random in which textfield you are actually entering text. so far I always got the correct one, but I could see the other one
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, I'll dig into the code a bit and hopefully fix it :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks :) do you need me to do anything?
<popey> ahayzen: sure, after the meeting tonight or before?
<ahayzen> popey, erm probably now as nothing is going to land until this evening anyway
<ahayzen> popey, have you got that pad i can add the changelog to?
<popey> kk will do in 30 mins after my next call
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: check if you get the same problem as I have, or still the problem that you reported
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok will do
<popey> ahayzen: http://pad.ubuntu.com/MusicAppReadMe
<t1mp> ahayzen: hmm, I am testing on desktop. Perhaps on device behavior is slightly different
<ahayzen> t1mp, maybe
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<popey> ahayzen: done
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> will mail
<ahayzen> popey, there is no click here http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/20141014/trunk/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.latest_all.click
<popey> odd
<popey> now?
<popey> dunno what happened there
<ahayzen> popey, i see a click in http://people.canonical.com/~alan/music_remix/20141014/ ... not inside a folder called trunk
<popey> oh balls
<popey> fixed
<popey> thanks
<ahayzen> popey, there we go \o/ :) thanks
<JoeyChan> hello,  could anyone pls tell me how to run core-app directly on device  vis SDK   (￣(エ)￣)
<ahayzen> t1mp, when running on device i get the same behaviour as the steps state in bug 1341814
<ubot5> bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341814
<ahayzen> *stated
<t1mp> ahayzen: okay, thanks for verifying
<ahayzen> t1mp, do you see the same on device?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I got caught up in some other stuff and didn't test it on the device yet
<ahayzen> t1mp, cool no worries
<t1mp> ahayzen: I'll try to fix the issue on the desktop and then see if that fixes it on device as well
<ahayzen> t1mp, thanks
<jdstrand> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> jdstrand, Hi, we were looking at landing the confinement last night, but noticed that the new artist cover art isn't coming through from thumbnailer. This is the denial you get..
<ahayzen> jdstrand, Oct 14 01:29:14 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1654]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call" bus="session" path="/com/canonical/Thumbnailer" interface="com.canonical.Thumbnailer" member="GetArtistArt" mask="send" name="com.canonical.Thumbnailer" pid=26358 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.657" peer_pid=3667 peer_profile="unconfined"
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i assume that just needs to be added to the profile as i can see GetAlbumArt in there but not GetArtistArt
<ahayzen> jdstrand, eg i see this in /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.657 .. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8559419/
<jdstrand> ahayzen: yes
<jdstrand> ahayzen: is there a bug for the landing?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, erm we are using this one really https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1315386
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315386 in Ubuntu Music App "music-app should run under confinement under click" [Medium,In progress]
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i can make a specific one to another project for that issue if you want?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: can you file one against apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yep i'll ping you the link when done :)
<ahayzen> jdstrand, the only other denial/error we have seen while testing is this ... Oct 14 01:29:12 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1654]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_bind" bus="session" name="org.freedesktop.Application" mask="bind" pid=26358 profile="com.ubuntu.music_music_1.3.657"
<ahayzen> jdstrand, is ^^ safe to ignore?
<jdstrand> ahayzen: should be safe to ignore-- that is a known bug that is being fixed in the platform
<ahayzen> jdstrand, cool thanks just wanted to double check :)
<jdstrand> ahayzen: you'll want to double check that your url handler is working correctly though
<ahayzen> jdstrand, yeah ... assuming my url handler opens music instead of facebook lol
<jdstrand> heh
<ahayzen> jdstrand, is this clear enough? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1381102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381102 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Apparmor stops applications from using GetArtistArt from the thumbnailer" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> urlhandler works we're good :)
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> I'll get that fixed
<ahayzen> jdstrand, thanks i feel we're getting close to having music-app under confinement again :)
<jdstrand> yay! :)
<seb128> popey, nik90, is mihir doing IRC?
<popey> seb128: yeah, he's about a lot of the time outside his work hours
<seb128> popey, ok, thanks, in what tz is he?
<nik90> seb128: India so UTC +5
<rpadovani> seb128, india, UTC+5:30
<seb128> nik90, rpadovani, thanks
<seb128> he wrote on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903 that he would fix the i18n part
<seb128> I would like to know what's the status of that
<vitimiti> Hi
<nik90> elopio: hey, I addressed all your comments in the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews. I think they should be good to go in now.
<rpadovani> mihir
<rpadovani> <seb128> he wrote on https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903 that he would fix the i18n part
<rpadovani> <seb128> I would like to know what's the status of that
<seb128> rpadovani, thanks
<seb128> mihir, hey
<rpadovani> yw
<mihir> hey rpadovani seb128
<mihir> it has been already merge i believe.
<seb128> mihir, trunk is still buggy
<mihir> seb128: we have been waiting for you to merge on that MR.
<seb128> which one?
<seb128> like trunk has
<seb128> DeleteConfirmationDialog.qml:              i18n.tr('Delete only this event "'+event.displayLabel+'", or all events in the series?'):
<seb128> DeleteConfirmationDialog.qml:              i18n.tr('Are you sure you want to delete the event "'+ event.displayLabel +'"?');
<seb128> EditEventConfirmationDialog.qml:    text: i18n.tr('Edit only this event "'+event.displayLabel+'", or all events in the series?');
<seb128>  
<seb128> those 3 are buggy/untranslatable
<mihir> seb128: okay i got that
<mihir> seb128: that's our bad communication , sorry about that.
<mihir> seb128: i'll push that changes in few hours , is that okay ?
<mihir> seb128: i wrote this comment and i forgot to to apply patch on that , https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903/comments/578453
<seb128> mihir, yeah, no worry, I was about to work on submitting a fix and then I saw your comment on the other mp and decided to check to no duplicate work
<mihir> seb128: yeah if you have ready MR , just push that , otherwise i'll push that.
<seb128> mihir, note that I listed 3 strings, they all need to be fixed the same way, I don't think that mp included the 3
<mihir> seb128: okay i'll do that.
<seb128> thanks!
<mihir> seb128: apologize for mis-communication.
<seb128> no worry
<seb128> well, there was no miscommunication from my side
<seb128> I saw your comment like an hour ago
<seb128> I was just unsure if you still planned to work on it
<seb128> since it has been some time and there was no action since
<seb128> in any case thanks for working on it ;-)
<mihir> seb128: :)
<seb128> I like the calendar app
<mihir> seb128: :) thank you.
<mihir> rpadovani: thanks for patching us :)
<seb128> going to be even better with those strings translated!
<rpadovani> mihir, yw :-)
<mihir> seb128: honestly i tried too find you on IRC but couldn't find with nick you mentioned on your profile https://launchpad.net/~uriboni
<seb128> mihir, that's not me ;-)
<mihir> seb128: i believe that's your LP
<mihir> ahhhh my bad
<seb128> mihir, I'm seb128 on launchpad as well
<seb128> no
<mihir> seb128: ahhh okay.
<seb128> I just happened to be annoyed by the calendar strings showing in english on my phone
<seb128> so I started looked at the issue and find that merge request
<seb128> mihir, note that the lp page you point has the IRC nickname info
<seb128> mihir, see "IRC:" in the middle section
<mihir> seb128: yeah i see that.
<mihir> seb128: i'll make sure this get merged today.
<seb128> mihir, thanks, feel free to ping me for review when you have the merge request ready
<seb128> I'm happy to test and confirm it works for me
<mihir> seb128: sure, i'll do that. i am taking my dinner. will do that after that.
<seb128> mihir, enjoy dinner!
<elopio> nik90: now the usage comment of ClockTestCase is not accurate.
<elopio> on line 82 it says Utils.qml. On line 86 it says UbuntuTestCase.
<elopio> I'm leaving my approval on that one, but please make the changes to the comments.
<nik90> elopio: lol, sure, I always forget some thing
<elopio> nik90: and approved the other one. Thank you for the nice work!
<nik90> elopio: thnx for the review.
<nik90> elopio: I am following the qml test tasks at https://trello.com/c/wlrY9p01/286-clock-qml-test-coverage
<nik90> in case you are wondering the reason for these MPs now :0
<nik90> elopio: btw I can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671 consistently now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed]
<elopio> nik90: when you add properties, qt will report that the qml has a new type, that's the same as the file name
<elopio> if you extend a type without adding properties, qt will report it to have the same name as the extended type.
<elopio> those and some other weird qt rules about the type names are the reason for needing a more flexible matching between types and autopilot proxy objects.
<elopio> I hope next week we discuss about it to have a solution soon.
<nik90> elopio: yup this bug is annoying...pls do..test writers hit that quite frequently and spend a lot of time figuring what causes the failures
<mihir_> seb128, you around ?
<seb128> mihir_, yes
<mihir_> seb128, here is the MR , would be great if you can review https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translation-args/+merge/238325
<seb128> looking
<seb128> mihir_, commented
<mihir_> seb128, thanks , so you mean "%1" this we should use \"%1\" , have i understood correctly ?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> strings under ' don't end up in the templates for some reason
<seb128> that's not specific to calendar
<seb128> so they need to be under "
<mihir_> okay got it ,so if i want to display " this in string i should use escape sequ
<seb128> or you can't put an un-escaped " in the middle of a string under "
<seb128> right
<mihir_> so this should take care of quotes  , ('Edit only this event \"%1\", or all events in the series?').arg(event.displayLabel)
<mihir_> seb128, pushed the changes :)
<seb128> mihir_, , you need to replace the single quote ' by " on the start/end of the string
<mihir_> seb128, ohh yes ,  got that..anyway pushed to MR.
<nik90> popey, balloons: Can we release a new clock app to the store. It has 2 performance patches related to the clock app startup time and 3 QML Feature tests added. I ran the AP, qml and manual test suites and they all pass as expected. No regressions ;)
<popey> sure thing!
 * popey looks at balloons 
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<nik90> did he just quit after we both pinged him :P
<popey> He's a git ☻
<nik90> lol
<Guest18783> double ping killed my poor bouncer.. you are so mean!
 * nik90 replaces Guest18.... standard image with balloon's face to better adjust to the conversation
 * popey goes to make curry, back soon.
<balloons_> nik90, rev # please?
<nik90> balloons_: 147
<jdstrand> beuno_ (or pindonga): can someone do a pull request to the store for the click-reviewers-tools? (r277)
<balloons> nik90, popey clock rev 147 uploaded
<nik90> balloons: woop woop .. that was fast thnx.
<nik90> balloons: does it need to approved?
<balloons> nik90, it's in review yes
<nik90> kk
<mihir_> nik90, i am trying to use Loader , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560263/
<mihir_> to show details only in dayview , which is wideType , do you find any issue the way i am using ?
<nik90> mihir_: looks good
<popey> balloons: nik90 approved
<nik90> me updates
<mihir> nik90: JS function is not able to find the object which is inside that component file:///home/mihir/Documents/apps/blankBubbles/ubuntu-calendar-app/EventBubble.qml:38: ReferenceError: timeLabel is not defined
<mihir> nik90: FYI , i also moved Component.Complete to wideType
<nik90> mihir: if you want to reference components inside a loader you need to call it by loadername.item.propertyname
<nik90> the official loader docs shows how to do this
<nik90> mihir: so yeah the loader and the details component by themselves look good. Just that the way you access them from outside the loader will change a bit
<pindonga> jdstrand, on it asap
<nik90> mihir: I feel though that you need to increase test coverage before using loaders since with loaders it changes the way you access data and thereby something could silently break without you realising about it.
<mihir> nik90: hmm true
<mihir_> nik90, to make myself more clear.
<mihir_> nik90, if we use we need to declare properties and assign values to the respective controls
<mihir_> nik90, have I understood correctly ?
<nik90> mihir_: I totally lost you now :P
 * balloons updates to click
<mihir_> nik90, lol , so this is scenario , i have label which is inside Component , and that component is being loaded using Loader.
<mihir_> nik90, now if i have to access the value using JS function , do i required alias property required on top, or i can do other way.
<nik90> mihir_: yes, since that label is inside a component (which is similar to definining it in a separate qml file), you will need to declare public properties (Public API) for that component and change internal variables using them. Hope this makes it more clear
<mihir_> nik90, understood :)
<popey> mihir_: do we want to update calendar in the store? it's r492, and r499 is trunk now...
<mihir_> nik90, thanks for making me understand.
<mihir_> popey, i am waiting for 2 MRs to get it merged ,  one is from akiva's  one is mine.
<nik90> mihir_: np, tbh I am also still learning. Btw did you figure out the Qtcreator analyse tab. I see now how handy it is..
<popey> ok
<mihir_> popey, can you top approve this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translation-args
<nik90> hmm I can't believe this...the datetime picker takes soooo much time to load...which is why the EditAlarm page in clock app takes time to load :/
<mihir_> nik90, yes i did but still need to spend more time on that tool , to figure out how exactly it behaves.
<mihir_> nik90, yes it does :|
<mihir_> popey, that's small i18 change MR :)
<popey> sure
<popey> thanks mihir_
<mihir_> popey, thank you :)
<mihir_> balloons, is this failing because there are too many events on Dayview , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/925/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view.ogv ?
<mihir_> popey, as user what would prefer to have calendar choice option ,http://i.imgur.com/bvbyW7C.png
<mihir_> on top or bottom as it is there in screenshot.
<balloons> mihir_, wow, so many events :-)
<balloons> popey, can you build and run terminal atm? I noticed the depends aren't correct, and the konsole plugin isn't being recognized by the tests
<jdstrand> pindonga: thanks!
<mihir_> balloons, hehehe , i believe it is because of so many events..but tbh not sure .
<balloons> mihir_, it needs to be able to see the event, but yea..
<mihir_> balloons, lets wait to run it next day
<mihir_> heheh
<mihir_> nik90, again a question , how do we define multiple alias of a property ?
<nik90> just alias of alias..
<nik90> so if you have the first alias like "property alias test: label.text" ...you should be able to do the second alias like property alias test2: test
<mihir_> like i need 4 text property alias
<nik90> or did that not work?
<mihir_> ahh got it
<mihir_> i thought it has to be same name
<nik90> as in 4 layers? or 4 distinct alias
<mihir_> 4 alias for 4 different labels.
<nik90> ah ok
<mihir_> i guess what you suggested should work
<mihir_> nik90, it works now
<mihir_> thanks :)
<nik90> kk
<mihir_> nik90, could you just check if i did it in right way , like not violating any qml rules ,
<mihir_> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8560686/
<mihir_> i can put this in diff file though
<nik90> I don't think you need property alias detailsItemsHeight : detailsItems.height
<nik90>             property alias detailItemsY : detailsItems.y
<nik90> you can access them using eventDetails.item.y and eventDetails.item.height
<mihir_> nik90, then how can I access  , item.height ?
 * mihir_ learns something new everyday in QML :D 
<mihir_> nik90, thanks that works :)
<nik90> ;)
<mihir> popey:  if you still around , one small input required
<mihir> mihir_> popey, as user what would prefer to have calendar choice option ,http://i.imgur.com/bvbyW7C.png
<mihir> 11:30 PM <mihir_> on top or bottom as it is there in screenshot.
<popey> hmm
<popey> so my thought process is usually "1) what calendar will I put this in, 2) when is the event, 3) all other details"
<popey> ahayzen: what do you use to rip CDs to flac? (if you do)
<ahayzen> popey, rhythmbox
<mihir> popey: okay so on bottom it is not suggested .
<popey> ahayzen: ta
<popey> mihir: well, for me.. it seems odd.. but we might want to think on this a bit.
<ahayzen> popey, no problem ... u joining my side where music is crisp and clear :)
<mihir> popey: yes , i thought of same, putting at bottom seems ood
<popey> ahayzen: well, i need to re-rip now ☻
<mihir> popey: because if i just want to choose Calendar and event title , i would feel annoying to go to bottom to select the calendar :|
<popey> +1
<popey> the absolute minimum required things should be at/near the top
<ahayzen> popey, i redid the whole house's CDs over the summer in flac :) was definitely worth it lol
<popey> heh
<mihir> popey: okay got it :) i commented.
 * mihir really needs to push calendar (waiting for 2 MRs to get merged) :(
<mihir> nik90: how do you use QtQuick setting ?to store some meta data ?
<mihir_> Good night guys :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<pindonga> jdstrand, r277 on prod
<jdstrand> inawesome, thanks!
<jdstrand> pindonga: tab complete fail
<jdstrand> pindonga: awesome!
<bmatusiak> where would i submit apn settings for a carrier?
<bmatusiak> or check what settings there are
<popey> bmatusiak: one for awe
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-15
<vthompson> Elleo, hey with regard to https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1379817
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379817 in Ubuntu Music App "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vthompson> Elleo, are you around?
<Elleo> vthompson: yep?
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<ahayzen> vthompson, have you checked out the ms2 log around the time of first import?
<ahayzen> vthompson, (as i just added to the bug report)
<vthompson> Elleo, I just read your update about the bug having to do with a fresh install. I wasn't able to reproduce by deleting "things" but I have a suspicion that mediascanner2 might not be watching for the new folder to be created
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'
<ahayzen> vthompson, i remember having something similar to this when initially creating it
<vthompson> ahayzen, I've been watching the ms2 log and it quickly detects the new folder and the new contents... I just wonder if the daemon might "go to sleep" and not be so active at watcing for filesystem changes
<ahayzen> vthompson, so if you restart the app does it see the file or not?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I can do that next. I also went as far as restarting ms2 incase it was still watching the old directory
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah good shout
<ahayzen> vthompson, what is interesting is that is picks up the second file? but not the first
<vthompson> oh restart the app? yea, the app running or not does not seem to have an affect
<vthompson> I thought you meant restart the device... :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah restart the app does it then see the first file?
<vthompson> yes
<ahayzen> vthompson, i mean run the failed import... restart the app..can you see it in the models
<vthompson> Why do you think that'd change?
<vthompson> I can't get a failed import :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, oh
<vthompson> I can clear a few things and it still picks up the song reliably. I could try different songs, I suppose
<ahayzen> vthompson, have you tried clearing the folders and the ms2 db...then doing the process again
<vthompson> Elleo, could you get us a copy of your /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log file?
<vthompson> I didn't clear the ms2 db yet
<vthompson> ahayzen, I don't think that alone would do it.. but it might
<ahayzen> vthompson, it may not remove the watches until a restart or something
<vthompson> yea, I assumed that'd happen after a restart of the service... but a reboot might be my next test
<Elleo> vthompson: okay, just a sec
<vthompson> Elleo, awesome, thanks
<vthompson> ahayzen, reboot didn't help. I'm going to let the service idle a bit
<ahayzen> vthompson, interesting
<Elleo> ahayzen, vthompson: attached to the bug report
<ahayzen> Elleo, thanks
<vthompson> Thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> hi all
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, havn't heard from you lately; whats new?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: ping
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: something is wrong with your MP , can you check ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, yah sure
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: it is failing tests.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i believe it is not able to save event.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, bah
<akiva-thinkpad> it might be because of the bug I found, but I found that in trunk as well
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, it says with default values, but lately I have noticed in trunk, I no longer have any calendars available to choose from
<akiva-thinkpad> so I can't add any events either.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: Jenkins just passed my MP though.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, do you think jenkins might be suffering from that as well?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, interesting.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: see this , it just ran few mins before https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/blankBubbleInWeekView/+merge/237069
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, can i ask something; does jenkins do all tests when it runs, or just tests related to the code you editted?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: it runs all test cases :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay thanks
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: try to run testcases locally.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, how?
<mihir> you on 14.10 ?
<akiva-thinkpad> that would be really useful to know
<akiva-thinkpad> yep
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: in your directory , navigate to /tests/autopilot/
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> done
<mihir> autopilot3 list calendar_app
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> autopilot3: error: argument mode: invalid choice: 'calendar_app/' (choose from 'run', 'list', 'vis', 'launch')
<justCarakas> o/ good morning evening whatever it is at your place all
<akiva-thinkpad> I take it is run?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir,
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, evening
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, did you end up finishing your app?
<justCarakas> nop, I stalled, not everything is clear and I need time to find out how QML works but I'm also making an PHP framework atm to improve my skills and that has been the focus of my free time
<justCarakas> maybe I'll finish it when I'm a weekend at home, but my agenda is kinda full
<justCarakas> and I work a lot while traveling, and than its harder to look up qml stuff
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: yeah it is run, i thought to make you understand
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, curses you!
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: if you want to run individual test case then you can pick name and do autopilot3 run testcaseName
<akiva-thinkpad> okay this is great; thanks for taking the time to walk me through that.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ah very cool
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: if you want to run whole test suite just do , autopilot3 run calendar_app/
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, quickly, merge-source and tree; I keep forgetting which one is my code, and which one is the trunks code that I merged from.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i lost you now :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, this is for conflicts in merges
<akiva-thinkpad> you have >>>>>>>>>>>tree ================== >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>merge-source
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: hmm , the merge source is yours , there will be 3 files on your directory
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: check and resolve properly
<seb128> mihir, hey, could you get a pot update in calendar?
<mihir> seb128: hey morning , ahh, could it wait till evening , i am at work place. if that's urgent i can get it done with help of someone.
<seb128> mihir, no hurry, it's just for the commit you did with the string fixes, we need an updated pot so they are translatable
<seb128> mihir, I pointing it in the merge request review but maybe you didn't notice
<seb128> mihir, anyway, tonight is fine, thanks! :-)
<mihir> seb128: yeah i should have done that. i missed that.
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> dholbach: hello :) what's up?
<dholbach> doing well - how about you?
<mihir> doing great :)
<rpadovani> mardy, could you ping me when you have 10 minutes please? :-) I have a core dump and a question for you
<dpm> sounds like a start of an interesting conversation :)
<dholbach> :-)
 * mardy hides
<mardy> rpadovani: ok, tell me :-)
<rpadovani> lol mardy, thanks :-) I don't find my core dump paste right now, so before the question :D If I have a list of unauthorized accounts and I want to launch the UI to enable it on click, how I could do that?
<rpadovani> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts/view/head:/src/app/qml/ui/AccountSelectorPage.qml#L59
<mardy> rpadovani: unfortunately you cannot choose in advance which unauthorize account you want to prompt the user about
<mardy> rpadovani: that selection happens inside Online Accounts
<rpadovani> mardy, gotcha, thanks. So I have to launch it with setup.exec(), as adding a new account?
<mardy> rpadovani: that's according to design, just read the first paragraph here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#App_access
<mardy> rpadovani: exactly
<rpadovani> mardy, yeah, documentation, I definitely need to read it more often :D
<rpadovani> dpm, ^^
<mardy> rpadovani: in other words, I think you shouldn't even show the list of unauthorized accounts, just have a button "Add an Evernote account" or something like that
<dpm> mardy, thanks. And how can I authorize an account that I've created via System Settings, then? I.e. if I 1) Create Evernote account via u-s-s-o-a 2) Start Reminders 3) If there is only an "Add account" button, how can I ever use my existing account?
<mardy> dpm: press the "Add account" button :-) It will allow to select the existing account
<mardy> dpm: see the wiki link above, it shows all the possible cases
<rpadovani> dpm, and this was my first MR, list of available accounts, a text if there are unauthorized accounts, and the button
<rpadovani> mardy, ok, thanks! About the core dump, I have it when I try to change account. I click on new account and I assign to accountService.objectHandle accountServiceHandle. It used to work, like 6 months ago, then we disabled the account switching feature so I dunno when it brokes
<rpadovani> mardy, I give you the core asap
<mardy> rpadovani: OK
<mardy> rpadovani: is it easy to reproduce?
<rpadovani> mardy, yes, just take lp:~rpadovani/reminders-app/multipleAccounts, when you start the app choose an account (you have to have 2 accounts in oa, of course), then after the login clic on the menu in the header and choose 'accounts' voice, and select the other account
<rpadovani> mardy, it freezes, and after some time it crashes. My problem right now is that freezes but doesn't crash :/
<mardy> rpadovani: OK, I cannot look at it right now, but could you please file a bug with these instructions?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir,   FailedTestScreenshot (image/png) -- is this saying that there is a screenshot that was taken of the failure?
<rpadovani> mardy, sure
<dpm> mardy, rpadovani, ack, just read the wiki. However, the "more than 1" already set up accounts seems to imply that we can read the name of the account to show a prompt from the app, but I understand that we cannot actually do that?
<rpadovani> dpm, mardy if I understand right, we actually can show the name of the unauthorized account - we have a model for that - but we cannot say to OA which account we want to authorize
<dpm> ah, gotcha, then what rpadovani said is actually what I meant :)
<mardy> dpm, rpadovani: yes, that's correct.
<dpm> mardy, then we cannot implement the "more than 1" case in the wiki? Or did we get it wrong?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: from where you getting this error
<mardy> dpm: you can
<mardy> dpm: your UI should show a list of the authorized accounts,
<mardy> dpm: and then a button "Add another"
<mardy> dpm: that's it
<dpm> mardy, and what does "Add another" do? I.e. I can see the workflow in the diagram, but I don't quite understand how after clicking "Add another" the app should authorize (or defer authorization to u-s-s-o-a) existing but unauthorized accounts
<rpadovani> dpm, you can try it adding a google account and doing login in gmail webapp
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, nevermind. Anyways I found the test that my app is failing, well the remix, and when I watch it... It doesnt make sense what its trying to accomplish. Is there a way I can check what this specific test is trying to achieve?
<rpadovani> dpm, mardy actually, the app doesn't crash anymore, at least on this computer. It only freezes and takes ages to switch account, but this maybe is fail of reminders backend. I'll ask to mzanetti to take a look to it next week
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: you can try to run that individual test case look at the errors , and identify where it is failing .
<rpadovani> brb
<akiva-thinkpad> yah its here
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<mardy> dpm: the only thing the app has to do is call Setup::exec(), then all the flow is implemented in OA
<dpm> mardy, ok, thanks
<mardy> dpm: OA will check how many unauthorized accounts there are for the app, and decide what to show to the user
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, http://imgur.com/lVfJaY1
<akiva-thinkpad> 00:52:54.894 INFO _launcher:544 - waiting for process to exit.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: is it music app ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, yep
<dpm> rpadovani, I think that answers all my questions - do you have any more questions related to the multiple accounts UI, or are you good to go?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i have no idea of music app , thought you talking regarding calendar app :|
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<rpadovani> dpm, good to go, at least when I understand why it freezes. Thanks mardy for your time!
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ah but in this case; is it obvious to you what the issue is?
<rpadovani> dpm, so, how do you want to implement that?
<akiva-thinkpad> or do I have to bring it up with vic and ahayzen?
<dpm> rpadovani, I guess we can just go with the sketches on the wiki page? I.e. a dialog instead of a page
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: may be try adding more logs on the functions mentioned in that traceback
<mardy> dpm: if you are referring to this wiki page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#App_access), you don't have to implement any dialogs: all of the right-hand side of the diagram is already implemented in OA
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, so debugs? do console.log work?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: there is different way doing in python, you can take reference from previous logging.
<rpadovani> mardy, so I could easily do (if accounts.count = 1) autologin() (else accounts.count = 0 || >1) Setup.exec()
<rpadovani> mardy, and switchAccount() = Setup.exec() ?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, oh I think I found the issue... its something that is depricated.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: hmm , were you able to find a root cause in calendar ?
<mardy> rpadovani: not exactly; you should call Setup.exec() only when you want to add a new account
<mardy> rpadovani: my suggestion is:
<mardy> 1a) on statup, if there's only one enabled account, autologin
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, i'll go do that after. Sorry :S  -- btw; I really want to thank you for being so good with merge requests and walking me through this. It honestly means a lot to me.
<mardy> 1b) on startup, if there are several enabled account, present a list of them (or maybe remember the one used last time?)
<mardy> 2) on the account selection page, show a list of the enabled accounts, and one "Add another evernote account" button which triggers Setup.exec()
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: no issue :) thank you for Merge request and your contribution.
<rpadovani> mardy, ok, thanks. dpm sounds good to you?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, so I am fairly certain that the test is depricated; should I delete the test, or edit it, or not touch it and speak with other maintainers?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i can't comment on Music app , as i am not aware about that , so it is better to talk to music app developers.
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: that might be the case , if you have changed the functionality , you might have to remove/update your test case accordingly.
<dpm> rpadovani, sounds great
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<rpadovani> mardy, how can I prompt the dialog to authorize an account? Setup.exec adds a new account, but if user already added it in OA?
<mardy> rpadovani: no changes, always use Setup.exec()
<rpadovani> mardy, gotcha thanks
<rpadovani> dpm, do you want also a text that says "We found unauthorized accounts, please click on the button below to authorize it" or we leave only the "Add account" button?
<dpm> rpadovani, let's keep it simple for now and use "Add another..."
<rpadovani> dpm, ack. So, the code is ready, it's the first revisios I did, I have only to delete the text. I'm investigating on the freeze, so I don't push right now
<dpm> thanks rpadovani!
<nik90> zsombi: hey, I did some preliminary testing of your alarm-data-adapation branch and it did not refresh the listview on adding/deleting an alarm which is awesome. However it broke the alarm switch. I wasn't able to enable/disable alarms in the clock app.
<nik90> zsombi: can you verify that on your end as well?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Information Overload Day! :-D
<justCarakas> time to send spam :D
<justCarakas> JamesTait: does that mean I can send you wikipedia pages as emails? :D
<dpm> JamesTait, that's my every day!
<JamesTait> justCarakas, you and everyone else. :-P
<JamesTait> dpm, amen to that.
<dpm> morning ogra_! What's the status of the removal of evernote-plugin-account from the seeds? Do you think it will make it to the next promoted image?
<dpm> on rtm, I mean
<ogra_> dpm, it has to :) i'll ping you after the lanbding meeting so we can coordinate
 * dpm hugs ogra_
<vitimiti> Hi
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: not sure if you tried, but you can now run apps on the emulator directly through qtc instead of the hack we did due to a bug at the time.
<dpm> ahayzen, with the music remix app, is there a way to add songs to a playlist? I could only create playlists, but not populate them
<ahayzen> dpm, drag a listitem to the left and click on the second icon
<ahayzen> dpm, i think we're looking to add header actions to the album/artist itself so you could add the whole album/artist to a playlist as well
<dpm> ahayzen, slick! I'd not noticed the swipe elements other than "Delete" :)
<dpm> thanks!
<ahayzen> dpm, haha no problem :)
<ahayzen> dpm, yeah listitem actions are very discoverable at the moment
<ahayzen> dpm, i've been working on multiselect support as well...so you would press'n'hold then tick the ones you want and click 'Add to playlist' in the header
<seb128> nik90, hey, do you have an opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1381429?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381429 in Ubuntu Clock App "Shouldn't code button's geometry, but rather let it adapt to the label" [Undecided,New]
 * nik90 takes a look
<nik90> seb128: The reason why I set it to 17 grid units was because the visual spec I was given had that dimension. But I agree it makes sense to make the width depend on the label + some margin.
<seb128> nik90, why a margin? buttons should be consistent in look, if they need a marging between text and borders the toolkit should do that for you
<nik90> seb128: although I will ensure in that case that the button never touches the edges of the app by using Math.min(label.width, page.width)
<nik90> seb128: true
<seb128> nik90, I doubt you are going to hit translations where that string go over the screen, but your call ;-)
<nik90> seb128: do you have a patch for this or should I fix this?
<nik90> seb128: true, I just take precautions here and there sometimes ;)
<seb128> nik90, I don't have a patch yet, I can do one if you want
<seb128> nik90, I just wanted to discuss the change in principle first
<nik90> seb128: whatever suits you, since it should just be a 2 liner code change at most.
<nik90> seb128: I will take care of this
<seb128> nik90, thanks
<seb128> let me know if you want a review/tester
<nik90> seb128: will do.
<seb128> I'm happy to adb push the qml to my device and test on french locale :-)
<nik90> :)
<dpm> ahayzen, wow, looking forward to multiselect, then!
<ahayzen> dpm, haha yeah not sure when we'll land that it is fun trying to integrate with the custom reorder code...will probably be in the sprint that it gets done
<dpm> cool
<nik90> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-delete-alarm-size/+merge/238407
<nik90> seb128: I tested the code with a really long & short string and it worked as expected.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: sparingly?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, yah; the music app for example last time I tried, opened, then just crashed.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping -- I tried the test on trunk
<nik90> hmm that's strange
<akiva-thinkpad> it failed there as well.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, crashed on what?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh hey
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, just running the emulator.
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: oh btw there is one limitation
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, ah emulator right
<akiva-thinkpad> i didnt bother to debug
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: you can run the app on the emulator for about 15-20 times before you need to reboot the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, hmm?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, hmmm? interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: is is related to the app not releasing some EGL surfaces when an quits in the emulator.
<nik90> it is a known bug but no time to fix it yet
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, respectfully
<akiva-thinkpad> cool thanks for explaining that
<nik90> yw
<zsombi> nik90: I'll do that, good point!
<nik90> zsombi: hey, one more thing if you got time.
<zsombi> nik90: shoot
<nik90> zsombi: I have been using the qtc profiler to see bottlenecks in the clock app and noticed that the edit alarm page takes a while to load because of the date time picker. Is this known?
<nik90> zsombi: the datetime picker took about 150-250 ms to load.. (cant remember exactly)
<zsombi> nik90: yes, partly because of the slowness of the ListItems partly because of the PathView instantiating every single item from the model (not like ListView) and partly due to the date model handling :(
<nik90> zsombi: ah..I am trying to circumvent the issue by showing the edit alarm page and then loading the datetime picker.
<nik90> so it might seem a bit more snappy
<zsombi> nik90: yep... sorry for that, we will reach those as well some time the new ListItem is ready...
<nik90> zsombi: cool, no worries
<zsombi> nik90: so, returning to the disabling issue, what have you experienced? no refresh on teh item?
<zsombi> nik90: or that the disabling ain't got completed?
<nik90> zsombi: no it doesn't disable it at all..so I press the switch, but it doesn't change.
<nik90> zsombi: tbh I didnt further debug and console output the alarm status due to lack of time.
<zsombi> nik90: I see. the tests show that disabling goes thru, so we might need to adjust the switch handling then...
<nik90> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90: np, I'll take the clock app branch and test it on desktop
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: you've tested on desktop, right?
<nik90> zsombi: yup only on utopic desktop vm.
<zsombi> nik90: thx
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, you shouldn't really be removing the seek_to() from the tests
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: you talking about calendar ?
<nik90> zsombi: can you give your insight on bug 1381432. I already commented on it, but it needs to be validated by someone like you.
<ubot5> bug 1381432 in Ubuntu Clock App "Display "no active alarm" while checking" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381432
<zsombi> nik90: after the alarm-data-adaptation MR you won't need to load AlarmModel with a Loader anymore
<nik90> zsombi: really?
<zsombi> nik90: yep :)
<nik90> zsombi: wow pretty cool.
<nik90> zsombi: is there a way to still know when the alarm model is ready (after fetching data)?
<zsombi> nik90: and you will receive a QAbstractItemModel signal when data comes available
<nik90> zsombi: i can disable the bottom edge hint until it is ready to avoid showing false status to the user
<nik90> sweet
<nik90> I have to ask, what is the core change of the alarm-data-abstraction MR in a few words?
<nik90> How does it seem to fix a couple of bugs in one go?
<zsombi> nik90: the signal is modelReset()
<zsombi> nik90: well, the main change is that there is no alam cache duplication per model
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, bah my notifcation system... darn hexchat :/  Sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, and yes, talking about the calendar
<akiva-thinkpad> the trunk fails the tests
<zsombi> nik90: then there is no alarm request handling generalized, all that has been moved to AlarmDataAdapter and AlarmsAdapter
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, the issue is I don't know how to fix the test. That test relies upon the old version of the toolbar
<akiva-thinkpad> not toolbar, slider*
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah the test will need to be rewritten to use the new slider
<zsombi> nik90: then, alarm cache is one per app instance, all models connect to this cache and reflect all changes immediately
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, If you can help me through rewriting it, I would be appreciative. I don't know how to set the square as an object with the slider.
<zsombi> nik90: no more fetch on alarm data change/add/remove, each of these are handled as separate model updates
<nik90> zsombi: I am using the loader atm to load the model *after* the startup animation is done since otherwise it causes the startup animation to be laggy.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i'll have a look when i get back, i'm at uni at the moment
<nik90> zsombi: ah that's cool
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, thanks
<zsombi> nik90: the fetch will only happen when the alarm model is created, more precisely when the QML model is completed
<zsombi> nik90: that results in dataChanged() emision, which btw happens even now
<zsombi> nik90: sorry, modelReset()!!!!!!!
<nik90> zsombi: ah, so I can use onModelReset() to know when to show the bottom edge hint to the user then.
<tvoss> probably better here
<zsombi> nik90: alarm data change may result in either dataChanged() if the time is not changed or if the time change does not require the alarm cache index change
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<tvoss> popey, dpm ping
<tvoss> popey, dpm could someone raise priority of https://bugs.launchpad.net/osmtouch/+bug/1381463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381463 in OSMTouch "PositionSource.update() cannot be used synchronously" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: alarm addition will cause rowsAboutToBeInserted() + rowsInserted() signals
<zsombi> nik90: alarm removal will cause rowsAboutToBeRemoved() + rowsRemoved()
<zsombi> nik90: ah, sorry, one more mistake :D
<nik90> zsombi: ah nice..individual signals for each action..more control cool
<zsombi> nik90: alarm data change may cause dataChanged() or rowsToBeMoved() + rowsMoved() signals
<zsombi> nik90: depending on what data is changed
<nik90> ok
<dpm> tvoss, that's an app created by a community member, not part of core apps. We don't have any permissions for setting bug priorities
<zsombi> nik90: like disabling an alarm, description, soundChange results in dataChanged()
<tvoss> dpm, could you reach out to the developer please?
<zsombi> nik90: but date change may result in move
<nik90> zsombi: ack.
<zsombi> nik90: as the date may become later/earlier than the other ones are, so the list will be rearranged
<dpm> tvoss, sure, we can do that
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: Jenkins passed other MR
<mihir> so that shouldn't be problem i believe
<nik90> zsombi: yeah at the moment the list is not rearranged when changing dates. thereby forcing me to go through every alarm to figure out the next closest active alarm.
<nik90> nice to know though that this will be fixed
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, but I just tried it with the trunk; it failed o_o
<zsombi> nik90: you will get the model always showing the alarms in the cronological order, but disabling a passed alarm will still be as first in teh model
<akiva-thinkpad> like I didnt edit the trunk at all
 * akiva-thinkpad double tries it
<nik90> zsombi: ah..ok .. I can do the search in the clock app myself
<zsombi> nik90: so we may still need a filter on teh model to exclude disabled alarms?
<nik90> zsombi: that's your call since for my use case, a user might have at most 5-6 alarms which is not that hard to go through and find the closest active alarm.
<zsombi> nik90: well, then we keep it as is now, because that would require some index mirroring in the model
<nik90> zsombi: fine by me
<zsombi> nik90: so, all kewl features on that MR :)
<nik90> zsombi: :D
<zsombi> nik90: and some code simplification as well :)
<zsombi> nik90: but the model changes were requiring heavy changes in the cache
<nik90> ah
<rpadovani> zsombi, hey :-) Does header is supposed to hide automagically if I have listview inside a page inside a pagestack? I know it is in a listview inside a page, but if I have also a pagestack? Because in reminders app it doesn't hide, and I don't understand why
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<zsombi> rpadovani: it supposed to, but it depends what are you doing with your ListView...
<zsombi> rpadovani: like how you anchor, what else you have in the page, etc
<rpadovani> zsombi, som I'll have to do a looong work of commenting out everything to understand what's going on :-)
<rpadovani> thanks
<zsombi> rpadovani: you better start a new Page with a ListView as content and start add more stuff to see where it breaks :)
<zsombi> rpadovani: this would be a better approach :D
<rpadovani> ok, I'll try this one then :-) Thanks!
<t1mp> rpadovani: it should work if the ListView is anchored to the top of the page or fills the page
<rpadovani> t1mp, thanks, this could be a good suggestion!
<t1mp> rpadovani: that's for the auto-detection, but you don't need that if you set Page.flickable to your listview
<mihir> i'll need to test then when i go back home.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: ^^
 * dpm lunches
<seb128> nik90, thanks, commented, looks good to me (though the pot update doesn't seem useful)
<nik90> seb128: it seems that every time i test on a device or build a click, the pot file is automatically updated even with no string change
<nik90> seb128: and I accidentally committed it the first time
<nik90> seb128: shall I revert it
<seb128> nik90, your call, it doesn't hurty
<om26er> nik90, Hi! do you know where does the calculator app saves its history ?
<nik90> om26er: tbh I am not sure, it should most likely be in .local/share/com.ubuntu.calculator ?
<nik90> rpadovani: do you know ^^ ?
<seb128> speaking of which, wasn't the history notes supposed to be cleared out?
<om26er> nik90, that seems like it.
<nik90> om26er: I just checked as well on my emulator. that's the location.
<nik90> seb128: I heard that...not sure who is working on that
<nik90> afaik all calc devs were moved to other projects
<seb128> nik90, well, there is https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1365564/+merge/233400 pending for a while
<seb128> popey, ^ do you know what's the status there?
<nik90> hmm looks like it is waiting on design review
<m-b-o1> dpm: hi! Have you found time to have a look at the weather app and the CMAKE rules?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, http://i.imgur.com/NilzBui.png :) I got "Up" working nicely, as well as the toolbar in the header. Now I'm just working on getting the other components in.
<rpadovani> seb128, yes, popey said we need a design review on that package. Anyway, calc was set as 'stable', so I moved to other projects
<nik90> seb128: btw do you need the bug 1381429 fix to be pushed to the store today or can this wait? We just released a new clock yesterday and since then this is the only new commit that landed,.
<ubot5> bug 1381429 in Ubuntu Clock App "Shouldn't code button's geometry, but rather let it adapt to the label" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381429
<seb128> nik90, that can wait, it's looking slightly odd but not blocking anything
<seb128> the button works, the label is just truncated
<nik90> ah ok
<seb128> nik90, but feel free to fix some other bugs and do another upload ;-)
<nik90> ;)
<dpm> hi m-b-o1 o/, unfortunately, I haven't. Perhaps this evening. But I want to have a look at your MP fixing the mobile links first, which I've not had the chance to look at in detail yet, but I'd still want to try to get in by tomorrow
<m-b-o1> dpm ok!
<dpm> m-b-o1, quick question: I see you've got a few if/elses depending on the language code. What about the other languages that are not covered by the ifs?
<dpm> I mean on the mobile links merge proposal
<m-b-o1> dpm: there was an excel sheet (or csv) from TWC, with all the links
<m-b-o1> and the domains
<m-b-o1> dpm: so only the domains from the excel sheet were implemented. Some urls-schemes in some domains are different on desktop/mobile. I've checked all links in the script
<m-b-o1> and corected them for mobile if neccessary
<dpm> m-b-o1, hm, I can't recall that excel sheet, do you have it handy?
<dpm> mihir, does calendar work for you on the latest ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed image? It crashes for me on startup
<dpm> It seems related to qmlscene, by looking at the logs
<dpm> actually, it doesn't crash on startup, but after having started and changing to day view
<m-b-o1> dpm: you'll have a mail in a few seconds
<dpm> awesome, thanks m-b-o1!
<nik90> popey, gventuri: Hey, does this splash screen for clock look okay https://imgur.com/YhMeHKv ?
<nik90> popey, gventuri: I didn't add a header since clock doesn't have one, so I changed the background color for now.
<nik90> it makes the startup transition less jarring
<dpm> m-b-o1, thanks for the e-mail, I had completely forgotten that spreadsheet, I should add it to a blueprint or to the wiki
<dpm> m-b-o1, do you think perhaps putting the per-language urls in a JSON file or an array and using that as a sort of lookup table might make more sense than using if/elses?
<m-b-o1> dpm: yes, probably. on the other hand the code wasn't modified a lot since we added it
<m-b-o1> dpm: but yes, a data structure would be more efficient
<dpm> m-b-o1, what would you suggest, to approve as it is to minimize changes and then look at using a data structure later?
<m-b-o1> dpm: yes, I would suggest that. Redesign still looming
<dpm> m-b-o1, ok, cool, thanks a lot for the discussion
<m-b-o1> dpm: looming perhaps the wrong word ;)
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> brace yourselves...
<m-b-o1> dpm :))
<akiva-thinkpad> Yes \o/ I got it working the way I want :DDDDD
 * akiva-thinkpad celebrates programming victory. Its okay if you don't understand 
<gventuri> nik90: it works for me
<akiva-thinkpad> hey anyone know if head.actions can do popovers? I am getting a qquickitem not being a qobject error
<mzanetti> dpm: meeting?
<mzanetti> dpm: that's what I call a productive meeting :)
<dpm> mzanetti, indeed, Argentinian team ftw!
<rpadovani> :-)
<fdassdff> Is there a way to try out Dekko on the desktop?  It's not in the desktop PPA AFAIK
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: ping
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: were you able to resolve the issues?
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, pong
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, on the calendar?
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: yup
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, didnt try much. As said; I ran the tests on trunk, and they failed
<akiva-thinkpad> so I don't know why they are passing for you.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: hmmm..:|
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, yep; thats been a lot of what I have been doing
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: i'll try and update you.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, atm I am working on the filemanager app. I'm pretty proud with what Ive accomplished thus far.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-filemanager-app/1380575+1373346-toolbar-to-header/+merge/238470 :)
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: great :)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, dpm -- would you mind taking a look at the design here, and letting me know what needs to be tweaked? This addresses the two high importance bugs you touched upon the other day.
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-filemanager-app/1380575+1373346-toolbar-to-header/+merge/238470
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, sure, looking
<akiva-thinkpad> Considering that I took out the bottom toolbar to address these, the jenkins tests will break
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, o/
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, do you think you could create a couple of screenshots and add the links to the description? It might be easier for them if we manage to find someone from design to have a look at them
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<akiva-thinkpad> will do that right now
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, can a short video suffice?
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, wow, suffice? that would be even better! :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> lol :)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I havnt tested it on a device; I am having library problems with libtag
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, from the emulator would work equally well. What's the problem with libtag on a device? have you installed libtag-dev:armhf on the phone click chroot?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, I tried going into phablet shell, and sudo apt-getting it
<akiva-thinkpad> although i didn't append :armhf
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll try that I suppose
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, you don't need it on the device
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, you only need to install it on the click chroot at build time
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, but yeah, remember to append the :armhf
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, ah so I need to go into Projects to do that
<akiva-thinkpad> got it
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, yes, how did you build the app? Did you use Qt Creator?
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, yah;
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll toss it in as an instruction
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, there's a README file in the file manager sources that explains everything in detail
 * akiva-thinkpad is a bit new at modding that.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm okay I'll read it now then
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, did you try the branch btw? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> the one thing I didnt put in there that I wanted, was memory of child directories
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, I've not had the chance yet, but I'm really looking forward to this change :)
<dpm> I'll see if I can do it this evening
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/README
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, okay I'll show you a video
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<dpm> :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, popey mihir http://filebin.ca/1dpmqZc83f51/Cast-_00006.mp4
<dpm> akiva-thinkpad, that looks really awesome! I've done a quick, non-code review of the UI and added some comments
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, bah, vic rejected my proposal >:/
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, :/
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, probably best to come back to it when we start focussing on tablet/desktop
<akiva-thinkpad> huh... The only issue I am trying to fix are the bloody deprecated tests
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, meh; I think I just left a bad impression on vic or something. Oh well~
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, hah i'll see if i can figure out the tests later :/ the problem is we have a tight deadline for getting the mobile app done so we are pretty focused on that
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, my complaint that is his code reviews were shoddy. For example; He told me the text for the times was too large, but when I showed him the spec, it clearly showed that the text was not "small".
<akiva-thinkpad> and when I brought it up, he didnt bother responding.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah sorry about that, that spec in particular was tricky to interpret as the height of it was larger than a device
<akiva-thinkpad> blah; okay well; i'm gonna be bugged about it. No avoiding that. Okay I'm just going to drop out of it. I'll cool down eventually, and I understand that he has good intentions... But I'm sure you can understand how I feel.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, anyways, good luck with the deadline. Wish I could have been of more help.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah i know how you feel, its difficult to get reviews past him sometimes ;) Once we get onto the tablet/desktop designs (hopefully soon) it should all calm down a bit
<mihir_> seb128, you around ?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, Do you think if I can get jenkins to approve my branch, he'll come around?
<akiva-thinkpad> or should I not bother?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, maybe i don't know
<akiva-thinkpad> okay fair enough.
<mihir_> dpm, popey anyone can do review for this MR - > https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/updatePotFiles/+merge/238479
<mihir_> it is just pot file update.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, i mean it should just be a matter of putting the objectName on the slider or something?
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, slider does not have the objectname property
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah but it...did?
 * ahayzen looks at diff
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, yeah before it had objectName: "progressSliderShape"
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, but that was when the slider was manually built
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, try putting the test code back for seek_to and adding objectName: "progressSliderShape" to your new slider object
<akiva-thinkpad> I tried changing it to that, but no potato.
<akiva-thinkpad> i'll try again I suppose.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, which revision did you try that at?
<akiva-thinkpad> a few back, before I took out the code. It was today though.
<akiva-thinkpad> progressSliderShape refers to the square that slides along the slider
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, so I need to reference that specific part of the slider, which I have no idea how to do now that it is a self contained component.
<akiva-thinkpad> before it was a square rect sitting on a bunch of other rects, and they all had object names.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, but trunk uses a Slider {} now?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, you should be able to add objectName: "progressSliderShape" ... to the object id: progressSliderMusic...and then restore the tests
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, yah you are on to something. I'll have to check again.
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, well anyways I'll look at it tomorrow.
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, cool sorry for this being such a mess :(
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, is there a set date for the rtm yet?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, idk 'soon' aha
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, its not your fault. I only really learned how to deal with tests today, so there is a lot of merit to what he is saying.
<dpm> mihir_, reviewed, thanks!
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: trunk should be an issue, it just passed mine though
 * mihir looks at dpm comment
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, okay well now that I have a bit better grasp on tests, I'll take a look at this tomorrow.
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: excellent
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks again for walking me through it.
<mihir> dpm: I'll propose new MP for that changes , is that fine ?
<dpm> mihir, I'd do at least the one for plural forms and the color key (first and last inline comments) in the same MP, as we shouldn't update the .pot file without those fixed
<dpm> the rest can go in a separate MP if you prefer
<mihir_> dpm, pushed pot file changes. i am about to push MP for translators comment.
<mihir_> dpm, thanks for reviewing.
<mihir_> dpm, regarding plural i am looking into it, i guess we got code change that's why.
<dpm> thanks mihir_
<mihir_> dpm, i am planning to add Translator comments in same MP , is that fine ?
<dpm> ogra_, seb128, what's required to do to add a package to the rtm archive? I.e. I'm trying to add the Catalan keyboard layout, which depends on myspell-ca, but that package is only on the ubuntu archive, but not on rtm
<dpm> mihir_ let me re-look at the MP in a minute
<ogra_> dpm, we usually channel sync requests through cjwatson for such stuff
<ogra_> (but he is gone ... not sure if for the day or if he'll return)
<dpm> ogra_, thanks, I'll ping him tomorrow morning
<ogra_> dpm, that wont make the milestone image then though
<ogra_> (but not seeing your keyboard change in a silo i assume the keyboard wont either i guess)
<dpm> ogra_, yeah, I know, it's too tight for the keyboard layout to make it in anyway
<ogra_> k
<dpm> but I just want to get it done. I've been working on it on my ample spare time, and I didn't manage to finish it until last night :)
<mihir> dpm: hmmm no issues :)
<mihir_> popey, you around ?
<nik90> popey: can you review and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/customize-splash/+merge/238484. Seems like you proposed custom splash screen for quite a number of apps ;)
<nik90> popey: it has been design approved
<popey> \o/
<popey> done
<nik90> thnx :)
<mihir_> popey, most of the critical / High bugs are fixed on Calendar :D
<popey> mihir_: \o/
<nik90> Is it worth to call a reduction of 3.5ms of an item used as a delegate throughout the clock app a performance improvement :P ?
<mihir> popey: could you review trivial MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/MissingTranslators/+merge/238488 ?
<mihir> popey: have added translator comments .
<popey> done
<seb128> mihir, you around
<rpadovani> nik90, hey, where you think I should report a bug about ListItemWithActions?
<nik90> rpadovani: well its a custom component written by renatu, so he would be the best person to talk to
<rpadovani> and so renatu, this is a ping :-)
<rpadovani> thanks nik90!
<nik90> yw
<renatu> rpadovani, you can report against the address-book-app
<rpadovani> renatu, thanks
<nik90> rpadovani: btw I presume you took the ListItemWithActions from addressbook and not clock?
 * nik90 hopes the former
<rpadovani> nik90, sure
<nik90> cool
<rpadovani> renatu, bug 1381723
<ubot5> bug 1381723 in address-book-app "[ListItemWithActions]After the swipe of an element I expect to press anywhere to dismiss" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381723
<renatu> rpadovani, I can not reproduce this bug
<renatu> rpadovani, I tried on address-book, dialer, messaging and clock app
<renatu> all apps is working fine
<rpadovani> renatu, I'm able to reproduce on them all, rtm on mako
<renatu> rpadovani, ok let me flash my mako
<renatu> rpadovani, ok now I understand
<renatu> rpadovani, you want to tap anywhere in the screen
<renatu> yes this is not implemented
<rpadovani> renatu, yap, that is. Sorry for bad english :/
<renatu> and using a inverse mouse are can be dangerous.
<renatu> and I am not sure if the designers want that
<nik90> rpadovani: hey, I got a really easy MP for you -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/replace-base-list-items/+merge/238502
<nik90> rpadovani: basically replaces ListItem.Base with ListItem.Empty
<vitimiti> Hi
<rpadovani> nik90, approved but... you definitely need to take a look to http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-layouts-layout.html to drop all that anchors, we use it in reminders delegates and it's awesome (thanks mzanetti :D)
<rpadovani> nik90, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/components/NotebooksDelegate.qml
<nik90> rpadovani: ah yes, I know about it. I will use it in the next MP
<rpadovani> \o/
 * vitimiti Bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-16
<mihir> renatu: ping
<seb128> mihir, hey, you didn't manage to get the calendar's .pot updated yesterday?
<seb128> oh, I see https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/updatePotFiles/+merge/238479
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi justCarakas
<mihir> seb128: it is updated
<mihir> seb128: i changed this in this merge , because it was taking splash color in pot file
<seb128> mihir, yeah, I saw the mp, I commented on it
<mihir> seb128: so i have managed to update in this,
<seb128> oh
<seb128> I see, it's only the _
<seb128> looks good to me then!
<mihir> i'll put that in description , so basically i have removed _ from
<mihir> seb128: can you approve that?
<seb128> mihir, done
<mihir> seb128: i have added another MP to add translator comments as well , with an argument.
<seb128> mihir, I saw that one being commited, nice
<mihir> dpm: would you check if you find this , or should i top approve this MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/updatePotFiles/+merge/238479
<mihir> seb128: thank you for reviewing :)
<bhr_> hi. i trying to port my existing Qt/QML application for UbuntuTouch. But i`m confused how to build qmake project file (.pro) for UbuntuTouch?
<bhr_> Is qmake supported for 'click' targets?
<seb128> mihir, yw!
<bhr_> Could anybody explain me how to build with qmake for UbuntuTouch ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Conflict Resolution Day! :-D
<justCarakas> time to settle the mir vs wayland debate than :p
<seb128> bhr_, cmake is the recommended build system, qmake should work but I don't know how
<bhr_> hm, i`m little surpirsed.  i did expect usual qt way, when i read that qt/qml supported. it seems i need to figure out hot to migrate my project from qmake to cmake
<seb128> well, qmake doesn't properly support cross compilation
<seb128> cmake does
<dholbach> dpm, how do you feel about https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1381844?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381844 in Ubuntu App Developer site "Wrong component version is used!" [Undecided,New]
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> hello all
<justCarakas> o/ akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, at work?
<justCarakas> like always :) akiva-thinkpad
<justCarakas> well not always, but usually when you are online I'm at work :)
<justCarakas> daker: what is the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/new-header ?
<justCarakas> can we expect it soon ?
<daker> justCarakas: i am not sure, we need to see what APIs we need to add, and i think it's going to be discussed next sprint
<justCarakas> ok, looking forward to it :) If I had time I would contribute but I sadly enough don't, but it would be nice to update my app to use the new header
<justCarakas> because I'm really terrible at writing qml :p
<daker> justCarakas: we are also thinking about webcomponents
<justCarakas> daker: like a date picker ?
<renatu> mihir, hi
<daker> justCarakas: well the pickers will be the qml ones, they just need to added to oxide
<mihir> renatu: from where can i track the status when it will land ?
<mihir> renatu: sorry i am after that MP though.
<mihir> heheh
<renatu> mihir, still on silo
<justCarakas> cool, but what did you mean than ?
<mihir> renatu: okay , so is there any way i can track it myself..?
<justCarakas> daker: more default building blocks ?
<renatu> mihir, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-013
<mihir> renatu: \m/ Thanks.
<dpm> dholbach, commented on the bug and added a bug task for QtC
<mihir> dpm: when you get time could you review pot MR ?
<daker> justCarakas: more like <ubuntu-header></ubuntu-header>, <ubuntu-tabs></ubuntu-tabs> => https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OJ7ih8EE7s
<dpm> mihir, yes, sorry, I already saw your ping, but I've been onto other things
<justCarakas> daker: epic :D
<mihir> dpm: no issues, i can understand , thanks for your review comments.
<daker> justCarakas: yes, with you can have more control over the APIs
<mihir> dpm: i have added translator comments on diff MP
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, nice question on-air btw
<mihir> renatu: another question , if we want to use ListviewWithAction  , how do we use that in other app ?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, also; very cool to see you get praise on Linux Unplugged; you deserved it :)
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: ?
<justCarakas> akiva-thinkpad: the one about what that IT guy said about ubuntu ?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, nekelesh right? thats your name?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: yes
<justCarakas> btw, the one before that was filled with your name akiva-thinkpad :p
<renatu> mihir, I believe the click apps that are using that copy the source code from address-book
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, did you not see unplugged?
<akiva-thinkpad> The latest one?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: nope not yet. But now I am curious
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, Okay  I won't spoil it for you
<akiva-thinkpad> Someone said something really nice about you though.
<nik90> wow, thnx for the headsup. I am checking it out now
<mihir> renatu: hmm okay , i'll look into that
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, wait what? Bah i wasn't there
 * akiva-thinkpad hates missing on-air
<akiva-thinkpad> Highlight of the week
<justCarakas> hmm, I think last week somewhere I listend to one I had missed and it was one question from you ather the other
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, oh lol yah
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, no one was asking questions
<akiva-thinkpad> although I was wondering if that was partially because I was asking so many
<justCarakas> :p
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<gventuri> nik90: I can't connect to krillin device is detected but it apears to be offline
<nik90> gventuri: offline?
<gventuri> yeah
<nik90> does "adb devices" detect it?
<gventuri> yes
<gventuri> and it puts 'offline' next to it
<gventuri> I activated developer mode and passcode
<nik90> hmm
<nik90> ogra_: I understand you are super busy with the rtm milestone, but are you aware or know about the issue ^^ ?
<ogra_> nope, works fine here
<ogra_> is the UI session properly up ?
<gventuri> ogra_: it's the RTM image
<gventuri> ogra_: r109
<ogra_> yeahm the same i run here then
<ogra_> gventuri, well, check twice that developer mode is set is all i can tell you
<gventuri> ogra_: yeah it's ON
<ogra_> tyr turning it off and on then
<gventuri> ogra_: what does offline means
<ogra_> it means that the usb driver is set up but the adbd daemon does not start
<gventuri> ogra_: OK
<ogra_> that happens if a) your session has not started completely b) if the password/pin is not set
<gventuri> ogra_: I just restarted, let's see
<gventuri> ogra_: maybe the old-school 'IT CROWD' solution works
<ogra_> heh
<gventuri> ogra_: it works
<gventuri> LOL
<ogra_> so how did you set it up initially ?
<ogra_> you flashed, set a password/PIn and went to the system-settings then ?
<gventuri> ogra_: I just had a fresh install
<gventuri> ogra_: I haven't done it myslef
<ogra_> ah
<gventuri> ogra_: I left the default PIN
<gventuri> should be 1111
<ogra_> and enabled developer mode ?
<gventuri> yeah
<ogra_> (there is no default pin normally)
<gventuri> well it worked for me
<gventuri> I didn't set up the pin and it's 1111
<ogra_> but you said yu didnt flash it either :)
<gventuri> maybe it picked that up from the previosu install settings
<gventuri> ogra_: Thank you for the help
<ogra_> np
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<akiva-thinkpad> pang
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: hi :)
<nik90> t1mp: hey, is it possible it put an entire PageHeadState{} inside an Component that I can load dynamically using a Loader? That would shave of a few ms for me
<nik90> for now, I put only the contents:[] inside a Component.
<t1mp> nik90: I never tried that. There are still some issues with the PageHeadState.
<t1mp> this bug may be related to the PageHeadState https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> without a state (just setting the contents directly in the Page) does not expose the bug
<t1mp> nik90: can you put a normal State in a Component?
<t1mp> nik90: a State should be quite light. Can you put everything inside it in a Component?
<nik90> t1mp: I haven't tried putting a normal state into a component
<nik90> my alarm multiselection pageheadstate takes about 6ms to create. I figured that since it is not used by a lot of people, it makes sense to move it into a loader
<nik90> and it reduced the creation time to 0.2ms
<nik90> ah nvr mind, it looks like the state itself is quite light as you mentioned
<t1mp> nik90: yes it is a State with a few extra properties and PropertyChanges, and State is not even an Item
<t1mp> zsombi: hello
<t1mp> zsombi: I am figuring out what is up with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341814
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> zsombi: it is weird.. I can only reproduce an issue after some very specific steps: 1. I click search 2. I enter some text 3. I leave search mode 4. I switch tabs 5. I go to search mode (without entering text) 6. I leave search mode 7. I go back to the previous tab 8. I enter search mode
<t1mp> zsombi: and that only when the focus is changed to the textbox from the code
<t1mp> zsombi: since you know everything about focus, do you have any ideas what may be wrong?
<zsombi> t1mp: you can repro on desktop?
<t1mp> zsombi: yes I am testing on desktop
<t1mp> zsombi: on desktop, I don't get the exact issue as what is described in the original bug report
<zsombi> t1mp: how the text input text is fetched?
<t1mp> zsombi: but when I follow all those steps, I see the TextField from a different Page semi-transparent behind the current one
<zsombi> t1mp: that has nothing to do with the focusing.
<t1mp> zsombi: the Page has a Label with             text: "Hello " + parent.searchValue
<t1mp> zsombi: I don't get the bug when I remove the line in the code that sets the focus of the TextField to true
<t1mp> hmm, interesting.
<zsombi> t1mp: well, then teh textfield will be focused when tapped anyway...
<t1mp> zsombi: after entering search mode, if searchField.focus = true was executed, shouldn't I be able to start typing immediately?
<t1mp> I still need to tap on the textfield before it gets focus :S
<zsombi> t1mp: then something else grabs teh focus from it
<t1mp> I don't see what, the code is not super complicated
<t1mp> see lp:~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-tabs-search-issue  Remove
<t1mp> epaste, -Remove
<t1mp> hmm, the first time the focus does not work, 2nd and further times it does.
 * t1mp brb
<mihir> dpm: you got some time ?
<mihir> dpm: i am sorry , I am after you lol
<mihir> dpm: i am planning to have calendar updates on store, so if you get a min to review this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/updatePotFiles
<dpm> mihir, commented and approved, thanks!
<mihir> dpm: thanks a lot for review :)
<mihir> dpm: that has been already done and merged :)
<nik90> rpadovani: I got another MP for you https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-pageheadstate-load/+merge/238594 (last one for this week I promise :) )
<dpm> mihir, yw :)
<mihir> nik90: you around ?
<nik90> yeah
<mihir> nik90: you have already tested this functionality  , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/updatePotFiles/+merge/238479
<nik90> ?
<mihir> nik90: i had talk with kunal , and we concluded we will improve this afterwards , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/blankBubbleInWeekView/+merge/237069
<mihir> nik90: basically it is replica of the MR you tested with simple logic :)
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: as kunal didn't had much time , we'll discuss approach next week and improve this.
<mihir> nik90: we need this MR to update on store :)
<nik90> it was your decision to use Loader ;) .. so I leave it up to you to finish the MR
<nik90> I am a bit out of context here
<mihir> nik90: on new MR i haven't used Loader ;)
<nik90> and did kunal code approve it?
<nik90> I only did device testing of the old MR and it worked fine
<mihir> nik90: yes , as per kunal's comment he asked me to put on hold this change and propose MR with simple hiding as of now.
<nik90> mihir: I understand. and I meant that I device tested the old MP (with simple logic) and thought it was fine.
<nik90> mihir: I would still like to leave the code review up to Kunal since he knows it better
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues  :)
<mihir> just testing will be enough.
<mihir> nik90: can we write multiple handler in one connection ?
<nik90> I haven't done that before
<nik90> will need to check official docs
<mihir> nik90: if you haven't done Testing yet leave it i'll need to check this.
<nik90> ack
<mihir> nik90: i'll do with best logic rather than this :)
<nik90> popey: I want to do one last release of clock app to the store once https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-pageheadstate-load/+merge/238594 lands since I will be busy for the next 2-3 weeks with exams. It brings the new splash screen and some performance patches.
<mihir> nik90: all the best for exams :D
<nik90> thnx
<mihir> popey: balloons could you update calendar in store ?
<popey> nik90: excellent!
<mihir> popey:  there is only one changewhich is  left, we can release that in next release.
<mihir> renatu: is there anything required to do anything regarding this bug on calendar, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1319544 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319544 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Needed policy groups for sync-monitor service" [Undecided,New]
<akiva-thinkpad> I never realized how tough it would be to write memory for folder locations :~
<renatu> mihir, no progress on that yet
<renatu> mihir, are you having any problem?
<mihir> renatu: nope , i saw there was a fix on  apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) pacakge and it is blocked on calendar.
<mihir> pacakge*
<mihir> package*
<mihir> popey: i have traigned / confirmed all most most of the bugs on calendar.
<mihir> popey: your calculator doesn't show icon on dash :)
<mihir> http://imgur.com/fGPuuA8
<balloons> mihir, releasing rev 502 to store
<mihir> balloons: \m/
 * mihir eyes on store update
<balloons> mihir, it has to be reviewed first ofc :-)
<popey> mihir: approved! thanks balloons
<balloons> popey, did you see reminders too? I know dpm didn't want to release it, but :-)
<popey> i saw the mail but i guess it was autoapproved
<popey> calendar always requires manual approval because of the security policy
<balloons> popey, darn you are right.. Well now I can't blame you if dpm comes after more for pushing it :-)
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen_> Elleo, ping
<Elleo> ahayzen_: pong?
<ahayzen_> Elleo, hey, i think i've got to the bottom of bug 1381522 .... but from what you said in bug 1379817 are we leaning towards something in mediascanner2?
<ubot5> bug 1381522 in Ubuntu Music App "When receiving multiple separate imports the "Waiting for files" dialog never disappears" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381522
<ubot5> bug 1379817 in Ubuntu Music App "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379817
<ahayzen_> Elleo, i was trying to read your ms2 log but couldn't quite see where 14 files were imported instead of 15?
<Elleo> ahayzen_: yeah, it's not massively clear as I was doing multiple imports plus I just recounted and it's actually 13 that were imported instead of 15; I'll cut out the relevant section
<ahayzen_> Elleo, is this just from 7digital downloads or have you been able to reproduce from downloading a file from the browser with an empty env?
<Elleo> I've reproduced it with a single 7digital download (i.e. not a zipped album), have only been testing with 7digital stuff recently though
<Elleo> I think victor mentioned hitting it with a jamendo track though
<Elleo> ahayzen_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8576478/
<ahayzen_> Elleo, ah ok so i should be able to reproduce without buying things :)
<Elleo> ^ wasn't massively clear because I imported the same album again after it (which correctly imported 15 tracks), but you can separate them based on the timestamps in the filenames
<Elleo> yep :)
<ahayzen_> Elleo, yeah this is ms2
<ahayzen_> Elleo, it adds the dir but not the file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8576514/
<Elleo> ahayzen_: ah, okay
<ahayzen_> Elleo, i'm adding a comment to the bug now
<ahayzen_> Elleo, i've added ms2 as also affects so hopefully we'll get a comment from them soon
<Elleo> ahayzen_: cool, thanks :)
<ahayzen_> Elleo, thanks for finding the bugs :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-17
<akiva-thinkpad> aye; that flickable is a beast to wrestle with. I think I got it to a nice state though, with no bugs as I can see. Unfortunately Memory folders will have to wait.
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> popey: did you see the screenshot i gave of Dash with no icons , did you face that too ?
<popey> mihir: yes, a bug has been filed. pull down to refresh as a workaround for now
<mihir> popey: okay  , just wanted to know from where can i file a bug , and why we have two calculators :-o
<mihir> popey: btw it's anniversary for calendar :D
<popey> mihir: two calculators?
<popey> mihir: happy birthday! :D
<justCarakas> mihir: do you mean the calculator of akiva ?
<nik90> dpm: Hi, Good Morning :-), Is https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-clock-app/i18n-module/+merge/238213 ready to be merged? I see it has been approved by downey
<nik90> Good morning folks
<mihir> justCarakas: i am not sure , on latest image i saw two calculators , http://i.imgur.com/fGPuuA8.png
<mihir> nik90: morning :)
<popey> i suspect thats a bug
<dpm> hi nik90, good morning. It's not yet. I need to apply the fixes dobey suggested
<nik90> dpm: ack, when you think it is ready, feel free to top-approve.
<dpm> ack
<mihir> justCarakas: i am not sure why it shows like this.
<justCarakas> mihir: that's not the akiva calculator, so it must be a bug (smash it before it spreads)
<popey> mihir: what image is that you're running?
<mihir> popey: r93
<mihir> popey: just upgraded last night.
<popey> what does "click list | grep calculator" say?
<popey> don't update to 94 or beyond, its broken
<mihir> popey:  it shows native one
<mihir> com.ubuntu.calculator 1.3.334
<mihir> popey: there are basically two applications like this , one is calculator, converter
<popey> yes, i saw from your screenshot. interesting
<mihir> you having 93 only ?
<popey> dunno where those icons come from
<popey> current build number: 93
<popey> channel: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<popey> i dont see either of those
<seb128> popey, mihir: did you install the ui toolkit autopilots?
<seb128> they include a calculator
<mihir> seb128: i haven't installed anything myself , but i can see UI Toolkit
<popey> no
<popey> brb
<seb128> mihir, weird
<mihir> seb128: that is also there without any icon :|
<popey> i thought it might be a scope or something which is showing up incorrectly
<mihir> hmm may be, i'll try to remove from cache
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mulligan Day! :-D
<brendand> JamesTait, Mulligan. give me a new day
<JamesTait> brendand, happy Spreadsheet Day! :)
<brendand> oh no - that's worse!
<brendand> i guess that's what mulligans are about though
<JamesTait> Wear Something Gaudy Day?
<vitimiti> Hi
<JamesTait> vitimiti, o/
<vitimiti> \o
<justCarakas> JamesTait: brendand, In my country (belgium) today is youth movement day
<JamesTait> justCarakas, where are the youth moving to?
<justCarakas> JamesTait: hehe :p scouts and stuff
<justCarakas> but since today is a schoolday they probably all moved to school today :p
<JamesTait> I used to be in the Scouts.
<brendand> popey, repeat is broken in the music app. is that known?
<brendand> popey, shuffle seems to work fine
<popey> brendand: news to me. please file a bug.
<dpm> popey, I noticed Filippo's tabs addition MP for Terminal. It looks like a big diff - do we have someone who could help him with a review? It'd be really cool to get that landed
<mihir> JamesTait: heya
<JamesTait> Hi mihir!
<JamesTait> Did I comment on the wrong bug?
<mihir> JamesTait: nope , i guess..but need more info.
<JamesTait> Fire away!
<mihir> JamesTait: on what image and calendar version are you ?
 * JamesTait checks
<JamesTait> mihir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578496/
<JamesTait> mihir, I think the original problem was that I was getting reminders, even though it said "No reminder set".  But that's fixed. \o/
<JamesTait> It's just this timezone oddness now.
<mihir> JamesTait: yes , previously No Reminder === "Remind me on Event"
<mihir> JamesTait: now that is fixed and update must be there in store.
<mihir> JamesTait: can you check the update of Calendar in store ?
<JamesTait> I don't see an update in the store.
<JamesTait> "Software is up to date"
<JamesTait> 0.4.502 is what I see in https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/com.ubuntu.calendar
<mihir> JamesTait: i'll look into this, the No Reminder issue must have been resolved , so if you see in reminder
<mihir> you'll get this options , No Reminder, On Event Time
<JamesTait> mihir, yes, that's resolved, thanks. :)
<mihir> i'll look into timezone issues.
<JamesTait> mihir, although I think it defaults to "On event"? So I thought it was still present until I went back and checked, then realised I *had* set a reminder.
<mihir> JamesTait: hmm yup , so if you say now No Reminder , it won't set any reminder.
<JamesTait> Yeah, that worked after I realised my mistake and corrected it. :)
<mihir> \m/
<JamesTait> I couldn't have put it better. ;)
<mihir> so JamesTait still the timezone issue is happening right?
<mihir> popey: hit me hard (Lol) by mistake i hit Update and now it is stuck at Boot Logo , how can i downgrade ?? :(
<JamesTait> Yes, the timezone issue does still seem to be a problem.
<JamesTait> It seems like the reminder is stored in UTC, but triggered according to local time.
<mihir> JamesTait: i believe you are storing events on your Google Calenadr correct?
<JamesTait> One day, everyone will just use UTC allt he time, and the world will be a happier place.
<mihir> JamesTait: exactly :D
<JamesTait> mihir, this one was in the local ("Personal", IIRC) calendar.
<mihir> Hmmm okay. I'll try to reproduce and will let you know
<JamesTait> I don't think I've tried it with Google calendars yet.
<mihir> JamesTait: would you mind if you can create another bug for this ?? as this is misguiding :P
<mihir> JamesTait: my device is stuck at ubuntu Logo :( do you know how can i downgrade?
<JamesTait> Actually, I *must* have tried it with Google calendars. I have *dozens" of events sync'd with Google.
<JamesTait> mihir, IIRC, the advice was to "hold down power and volup/voldown, to get to bootloader, select recovery from the menu, then use phablet-device-flash"
<JamesTait> mihir, I'll raise a separate bug for the tz issue.
<mihir> JamesTait: thank you. as this is already fix, i'll attach this bug to related MP
<JamesTait> Perfect. :)
<JamesTait> mihir, bug #1382516
<ubot5> bug 1382516 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Event reminders stored in UTC but triggered in local timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382516
<mihir> JamesTait: awesome thank you.
<JamesTait> No problem. Let me know if you need more details. :)
<mihir> Mirv: ping
<mihir> Mirv: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-021/+build/6463878 downgrading with this package will allow me to boot into 94 mako ?
<Mirv> mihir: pong
<Mirv> mihir: the client2, common2 and media-hub packages, yes. if you adb them to /home/phablet, adb shell in and do dpkg -i *.deb (assuming no other debs in the directory), it will work after reboot
<Mirv> and sudo needs to be used, plus developer mode enabled to be able to use sudo with the PIN code
<mihir> Mirv: thanks , it worked for me.
<mihir> Mirv: i am not sure but , revision took me back to 87 no idea how.
<mihir> I am non ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized
<Mirv> mihir: eh, weird. I'm on ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<mihir> Mirv: Hmm okay , i will need to flash i'll do that afterwards then :P
<nik90> woop woop..you can now use any of the words shown in https://imgur.com/gOli2CK to highlight me :)
<popey> hah
<popey> nik90: do we need to push a click yet (gonna go afk soon)
<popey> a clock click clock click...
<nik90> popey: unfortunately my MPs have not been reviewed yet
<nik90> popey: we will do it on monday
<popey> ah. okay.
<mihir> nik90: curious to ask , what kind of setting page is this ?
<nik90> mihir: its from my irc bouncer that I use to stay online
<rpadovani> mihir, I'm pretty sure it's about his bouncer, https://www.irccloud.com/
<narg> posey
<narg> wassup?
<mihir> nik90: ahahhaha got it :D
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> hi all
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, how goes app development?
<danielbe> hello! I wanted to ask if a release-date for the ubuntu-touch RTM already exists.
<ahoneybun> danielbe, there are already images for the RTM
<danielbe> ahoneybun:: are these images the "final" images?  I thought it was some kind of "branch".
<DanChapman> danielbe: AFAIK there hasn't been a release date set yet for the final golden image. Just "Later this year".
<danielbe> hey DanChapman  :-)
<danielbe> Will the ubuntu touch devices will regularly got updates?
<akiva-thinkpad> danielbe, good question. It depends
<akiva-thinkpad> danielbe, there is basically a do it yourself mode, where you can utilize updates on the fly
<akiva-thinkpad> or there is a ubuntu release
<akiva-thinkpad> erm
<akiva-thinkpad> I am not a hundred percent on the details. Let me check reddit.
<danielbe> I'm interested in the response because I would like to know if after the RTM, I would have to target several ubuntu touch release.
<danielbe> Like 14.10 and 15.04 and so on...
<akiva-thinkpad> danielbe, the official way is just to have periodic updates afaik
<akiva-thinkpad> danielbe, to that though, I don't know enough details as to how phone manufacturers will handle the updates.
<akiva-thinkpad> danielbe, definitely a good question for askubuntu.
<akiva-thinkpad> let me know if you ask, and I'll upvote it. I'm interested in the answer as well.
<DanChapman> danielbe: i think it's done by targeting click frameworks and not "release" as such. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<akiva-thinkpad> til :)
<danielbe> DanChapman: That's what I was searching :-)
<DanChapman> :-)
<danielbe> DanChapman: I read somewhere that you wanted to release dekko 0.4 soon.
<danielbe> When would that be? I wanted to fix two bugs, but I first wanted to finish another project before.
<DanChapman> danielbe: 0.3 yeah i'm pushing to get that out over this weekend. Sunday latest... anything not done i'll bump to 0.4 but there's only a few left, so i'm not too bothered if a couple don't get in.
<danielbe> OK:-)
<DanChapman> do you want me to retarget the progress bar bug to 0.4? and i'll just disable the LoadingOverlay for now?
<nik90> DanChapman: hey, would it be possible to distinguish between read and unread emails more prominently by showing unread email titles in bold perhaps?
<nik90> DanChapman: at the moment, they defer only by the listitem color, which is not that effective IMO.
<DanChapman> nik90: hey there :-) bug 1378293 would be great to get your thoughts
<ubot5> bug 1378293 in dekko "Darker background of read messages actually suggests they're highlighted - unread" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378293
<nik90> DanChapman: ooh I like number #2 in the dropbox link.
<nik90> ;)
<DanChapman> nik90:  INBOX__007?
<nik90> DanChapman: INBOX_006
<nik90> DanChapman: although tbh, I like both and cannot make up my mind :D
<nik90> actually INBOX_006
<nik90> because in that screenshot, my eyes immidiately fall on the listitem with a darker background which are the unread emails
<DanChapman> nik90: right so either way "read" messages should have no background /use page background. I'm tron between lighter or darker for un-read. danielbe prefers the lighter so it's still undecided :-D
<DanChapman> s/tron/torn
<nik90> hehe..maybe use a G+ in the app dev community to resolve it?
<DanChapman> ohh yeah!! i totally forgot to do that. danielbe suggested that aswell :-D
 * DanChapman heads off over to g+
<danielbe> :-)
<nik90> :)
<DanChapman> nik90: one more thing. do you think the timestamp should be a heavier weight aswell for un-read
<danielbe> For me, darker items means "the items are disabled".
<nik90> DanChapman: I mostly am used to the Gmail app where they don't use a heavier weight for the timestamp. But this is a minor detail that I leave to your discretion.
<danielbe> DanChapman: nik90 My wife also prefers the darker one. INBOX_006
<danielbe> So, I guess I'm really outnumbered :-)
<DanChapman> danielbe: well... the dark background it is then :-D
<danielbe> :-)
<kurt_> akiva-thinkpad!!!!
<kurt_> my internet has been out for awhile
<akiva-thinkpad> bah
<akiva-thinkpad> didnt respond in time :P
<akiva-thinkpad> someone give him my regards if he comes back.
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/ Memory successfully implimented :)
<akiva-thinkpad> out for a bit ; later
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-18
<daker> mzanetti: yo, do you know where i can the 3d appswitcher code in the unity8 branch ?
<daker> find*
<akiva-thinkpad> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah hey
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, hows it going?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, sorry about replying the other message
<ahoneybun> *not
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, I just updated my SameSexMarriage app to include more states that have made marriage legal
<ahoneybun> and my Ubuntu Beginner app has 14 users
<akiva-thinkpad> Ah neat
<akiva-thinkpad> congrats :)
<ahoneybun> yep thanks
<ahoneybun> also renamed it on the store to uBeginner
<akiva-thinkpad> iBeginner knockoff :P
<ahoneybun> XD did not know about that
<akiva-thinkpad> So many linux applications append a letter in front of them
<akiva-thinkpad> konsole
<akiva-thinkpad> kdenlive
<akiva-thinkpad> qsynth
<akiva-thinkpad> qtcreator :P
<ahoneybun> just really bad with 2 words as a name
<akiva-thinkpad> gwibber
<akiva-thinkpad> gnome
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm working on the file manager app
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm pretty happy with it
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> yea it is nice
 * ahoneybun is rocking CM11 right now as he misses too many android apps
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah but you havn't seen its latest incarnation :P
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, do you think you can do me a favour?
<akiva-thinkpad> Can you test my latest branch on your phone?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, maybe later tonight I need it for bike class since I'll be far from home and might need a working phone lol
<akiva-thinkpad> the app isn't going to break your phone
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> but fair enough
<ahoneybun> not the app I always run devel-proposed
<ahoneybun> if I could run rtm maybe I would try it now
 * ahoneybun just likes having snapchat and kik now
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm I wish dpm was on
<DanChapman> evening all :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, evening
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, what will you be working on today?
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: i'm finishing off getting dekko ready for the 0.3 milestone release :-)
<DanChapman> plus want to get some CI setup for it.
 * DanChapman wants a jenkins bot to talk to in #dekko
<akiva-thinkpad> dekko? never heard of it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !ops DanChapman wants a jenkins bot to talk to in #dekko
<ubot5> akiva-thinkpad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bah :P
<akiva-thinkpad> oh wait, jenkins bot
<akiva-thinkpad>  :S
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: yeah jenkins bot. :-D
<akiva-thinkpad> DanChapman, This isn't slated to become a core app, is it?
<nik90> frankly I am puzzled that it wasn't one already
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: \o
<nik90> good
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, what you working on today?
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: nothing much today, just enjoying the weekend
<DanChapman> akiva-thinkpad: not that i'm aware of
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, ah :P
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: tbh I am not sure what else to do in the clock app
<nik90> akiva-thinkpad: I think I am just increasing the qml test coverage of the clock app for now
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90, nice work
<akiva-thinkpad> the redesign is super slick
<akiva-thinkpad> bah I'm kind of twiddling my thumbs today; Anyone want to do a review of my latest branch on the file manager app?
<akiva-thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-filemanager-app/1380575+1373346-toolbar-to-header/+merge/238470
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Is there a way to record the screen on Ubuntu Touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> PaoloRotolo, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> PaoloRotolo, Does recording an emulator suffice?
<DanChapman> PaoloRotolo: i think there is "mirscreencast" utility for that.
<PaoloRotolo> akiva-thinkpad, DanChapman, thanks, I think I'll try mirscreencast :)
<PaoloRotolo> I'm going to make a video for the ubuntu italy channel on Utopic release.
<akiva-thinkpad> oh nice!
<linus_> i have question
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, go ahead mr. torvalds
<linus_> i wanna  execute touch-emulator of ubuntuphone on vmware
<linus_> but it is not working
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, are you on windows?
<linus_> no ubuntu
<linus_> latest version
<akiva-thinkpad> oh then I read that wrong.
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, 14.10?
<linus_> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, is there a particular reason why you want to use vmware?
<linus_> my raptop is windows 8
<akiva-thinkpad> (short answer is I don't know.)
<linus_> if it is on vmware, is it problem??
<linus_> sorry my english is terrible.. ;;;
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, okay hold on.
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, are you running windows as your operating system?
<linus_> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> Oh.
<akiva-thinkpad> and you are running ubuntu in vmware?
<linus_> oh~ yes i am
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, and you want to run the ubuntu touch emulator within your ubuntu virtual machine?
<linus_> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, O_O
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm impressed
 * akiva-thinkpad *clap* *clap* *clap*
<linus_> ;;;;;
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, dare I ask, "Why are you using Windows 8" in the first place?
<linus_> umm... i have one pc which is something in order to develop .NET application
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, Why don't you just install ubuntu? It is better than Windows 8 in just about every other way.
<akiva-thinkpad> Dual Boot.
<akiva-thinkpad> linus_, also, what is your native language?
<akiva-thinkpad> !finnish
<linus_> C#
<akiva-thinkpad> no, speaking language :P
<akiva-thinkpad> !swedish
<ubot5> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<linus_> if i have ubuntu pc, i can solve this problem??
<linus_> ah
<linus_> sorry;;
<linus_> korean
<akiva-thinkpad> oh?!
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> !korean
<ubot5> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<linus_> thank you so much
<akiva-thinkpad> Install Ubuntu! :D
<akiva-thinkpad> Dual Boot!
<linus_> ok, got it
<vitimiti> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> but for c# and .net, you better keep a copy of Windows available. Ubuntu is good at developing C, C++, Python, Qt,
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, hiya
<vitimiti> Anything that is not MS intended
<nik90> linus_: yeah you can't run emulator on vmware
<nik90> nik90: for some reason it only allows one of the either to run at the same time
<linus_> thank you nik, i will install ubuntu on my laptop for trying to develop ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, exactly :)
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | nik90
<ubot5> nik90: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<vitimiti> I can't use QuaZip in my QML app, and I really need it. I think I have to add the library -lz to my CMakeLists.txt, because I only get the error "undefined symbol: _ZN6QuaZipC1ERK7QString" which translates to "QuaZip::QuaZip(QString const&)" with c++filt. How can I add the needed library? I only know how to do that in .project files
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, I believe you go to projects tab
<akiva-thinkpad> and I think you add a custom process step in run. I can't remember though.
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, thank you, will look there
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, Yah I need to do something along these lines for the filemanager app to work on the emulator so...
<vitimiti> I need it to unzip a database I download from an official web
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, oh neat; what app are you building?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it's a Spanish vademecum
<vitimiti> https://code.launchpad.net/~vitimiti/vadetux/trunk <- this one
<akiva-thinkpad> vademecum ?
<vitimiti> Yes
<akiva-thinkpad> o_O
<akiva-thinkpad> what is that?
<vitimiti> It's like a medicine enciclopaedia
<vitimiti> medicines*
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very cool
<vitimiti> It's really useful for people like nurses, since it also has a link to the technical sheet, that explains how to use and put the medicine. And it has more
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, you could literally save lives.
<vitimiti> And they are using versions of 2011 on paper. There have been changes in 2014 already that are not shown there, so I think a free vademecum that can be updated directly from the source would be good
<akiva-thinkpad> how does it feel to be a hero vitimiti? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> yah no kidding
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it feels like I'm working on my passion, nothing else
<akiva-thinkpad> :P pretty decent passion
<vitimiti> I only want to learn how to program to improve medicine and treatment, actually. I don't have imagination to create something different, anyway
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, are you going to get a bq phone?
<akiva-thinkpad> living in spain and all?
<akiva-thinkpad> or nvm
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, as soon as I can, yeah
<vitimiti> If not, I'd get a Nexus, anyway
<akiva-thinkpad> shouldnt assume you are spanish :P
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, the mx4 is pretty rediculously impressive
<vitimiti> Yeah, I'm Spanish. And, if the bq aquarius with Ubuntu is affordable, I'll go for it
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, unfortunately we still don't know what the phone will actually be
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, yeah, I know there are changes, but still, the BQ one should be mine
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, i'll take whichever one is quicker I suppose :P
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, since I'm Spanish, I will try to support the Spanish one. Even if I don't like this country that much
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, ha :P
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, Why not?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, there are many things wrong with it that could easily be fixed but, instead, they stay the same. And it's so many things
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm in economics as a sort of sub field, and I heard that entrepraneurship is quite high in Spain because of the high minimum wage that makes it difficult to seek employment.
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, have you seen or heard anything along these lines?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it's a small minimum wage. Even if it's 680€, life in Madrid is as expensive as in bigger capitals in Europe, like Berlin. But still, we don't earn as much money as you would in, say, Berlin
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, yah the minimum didnt seem that high to me either. interesting to get your insight.
<vitimiti> Alright, I found out it has to be with find_package([package]) in the CMakeLists.txt. Now I have to learn how to use that for it to work with QuaZip
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, Spain has 19 almost independent governments, a central government (20 it goes), and then, there are other 32 under those, and under those, hundreds. It's not difficult to seek employment. The problem is most of the money is for the political class
<vitimiti> But people like that separation, I don't know why
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, strange. Do you think Catalonia will ever seperate?
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, also when you were growing up, how were you taught to view Franco?
<akiva-thinkpad> Very interesting fellow to say the least
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, they shouldn't, if they know what's good to them. When I grew up, Franco had already died, though it was recent. I was taught everything, the good and the bad. In our country, the educational system is not for thinking, it's for memorizing. You just have to memorize data senselessly, so you should learn everything Franco did
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, Yah public education was not so great in Canada either. Much better than the states though
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, how is spain's debt crisis?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, private education is garbage, here, only people with money and stupid kids use it. About the debt, China bought most of it and now we are rebuying it, but we are far away from the whole banks collapse we were in. Though there are some banks with big problems, still, at least it's not like it's going to break it all
<akiva-thinkpad> interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, our best performing school in BC is run by a private school of Polygamists in a Mormon Community.
<akiva-thinkpad> odd fact :P
 * akiva-thinkpad is going to go to the bakery soon
<vitimiti> The US keeps saying Spain will be the next Germany. I think it's just so people don't stop investing here, which will collapse our economy and thus, European and US economies
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, is the weather always nice in spain?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, it depends on the place. There are places that have more rain than London and places that are always at 20-30ºC
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, mmmm thats quite nice
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, when is portugal going to join spain?
<vitimiti> akiva-thinkpad, I don't think that'll ever happen. They are not even a democracy
<vitimiti> oops
<vitimiti> A monarchy, I mean
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, spain is a republic I take it?
<akiva-thinkpad> errm
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry
<akiva-thinkpad> portugal?
<vitimiti> Yeah
<akiva-thinkpad> bleh
<vitimiti> They have a king, but he is not recognized
<akiva-thinkpad> want to see an interesting data set?
<akiva-thinkpad> on monarchies vs republics
<akiva-thinkpad> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KVrAO9jKBCI7CxBfpbdm05Atu4WFESuIe5c6RMXP4Jc/edit#gid=1446216947
<akiva-thinkpad> I compiled it a few months ago
<akiva-thinkpad> Turns out the aggregate favours monarchal systems
<vitimiti> I find having a president+prime minister as stupid as having a president+king
<akiva-thinkpad> To me; it makes sense; Your technical head of state being a monarchy makes it non-partisan
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, well the best republic is switzerland
<akiva-thinkpad> but switzerland never really had a revolution
<akiva-thinkpad> It was just napoleon mucking about
<vitimiti> I find it more intelligent that it is a republic with just a president, not president + prime minister
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, yah agreed, and their president is not even a distinguished position.
<akiva-thinkpad> very non-grandiose.
<vitimiti> Our king at least does a lot of things, yeah. He does act as a head of state
<akiva-thinkpad> vitimiti, Yep; agreed.
<vitimiti> How do I find the modules of the CMakeFile.txt for the Ubuntu SDK? I need to know if libz is in the modules or if I have to add it in a different way
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways i'm going to head to the bakery; gl with cmakelists :P
<vitimiti> Thanks, akiva-thinkpad
<vitimiti> Bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-10-19
<mihir> Hello :)
<vitimiti> Hi
<gcollura> Once I get files from ContentHub, can I move or copy them where I want? (eg. to my .local/share/<appname>/ directory)
<DanChapman> gcollura: yes you can move them to any *allowed* location using .move()
<gcollura> DanChapman, on which object is implemented that method? or should I implement it manually with c++?
<DanChapman> gcollura: 2 secs i'll just find an example
<gcollura> thanks, don't worry, it's not urgent
<DanChapman> gcollura: ahh it looks it's changed. So it looks like you now need to give ContentPeer::request() a a ContentStore object to permanantly save to the Store's uri
<DanChapman> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.ContentPeer/#request-method-2
<vitimiti> I need to use QuaZip on my project and I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8589493/ <- I think I should be adding -lz to the project, but it's using CMakeLists.txt instead of .project file. I can't find a way to add it so the extractAll() function will work
<gcollura> DanChapman, ok thanks, I'll have a look
<gcollura> DanChapman, do you know which uri should I put?
<DanChapman> gcollura: it should be where you want it to be stored. Might be worth looking at music-app i know they use it
<gcollura> ok perfect thanks
<gcollura> DanChapman, they use ContentItem.move(), not ContentStore
<DanChapman> :-D there it is. No wonder i didn't find it i was looking at the wrong object I thought it was done on the content peer :-D
<gcollura> DanChapman, finally got my import function working again in my app, thanks DanChapman :D
<DanChapman> gcollura: :-D np
<proccesserid> hello, how can i write an if statement stating that $a is greater than 10 and MYBOOLEAN is false?
<proccesserid> something like if( $a > 10 && !MYBOOLEAN)
<randomcpp_> proccesserid, in which language?
<roman_zonov> dpm, are you here?
<proccesserid> randomcpp_ in bash, i looked and i cant seem to find a decent guide on bash language
<roman_zonov> Hello. I need some help. I don't know how to make my app translatable. Who can help me? (OS: Ubuntu Touch, QML app)
<Randy_O> roman_zonov: how far have you gotten?
<vitimiti> Hi
<roman_zonov> Randy_0, I made .po and .pot files. Translated some of strings in Russian. But there is no translation
<akiva-thinkpad> hey all
<akiva-thinkpad> Can anybody give me some feedback here on text sizes ? http://filebin.ca/1eJFO5OgqMQh/Cast-_00002.mp4  -- x-large,large, and medium ; which do you prefer?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, mihir, nik90 ?
<Randy_O> akiva-thinkpad: If you're looking for anyone’s opinion, I like the smaller fonts, so medium (is that the one on the far right?)
<Randy_O> akiva-thinkpad: I find big clunky text looks awkward on small displays, or for a small profile app on a desktop screen.
<akiva-thinkpad> Randy_O, thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> I was looking for opinions :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I set it to large for the time being. When DPM and the gang get on tonight, I'll pass it by them.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: I am going to be doing the CSS now. Is that okay with you?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds good;
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Fantastic, I am going to have some food then sort it out :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Sorry my pinging isn't working the best for whatever reason :P
<akiva-thinkpad> hah
<akiva-thinkpad> good stuff
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Haha, no problem :)
 * akiva-thinkpad is coming down with a cold
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: I have updated the css... It still needs some work but it almost there.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah is it live
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> wow
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: It should be ahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> nice
<akiva-thinkpad> okay so were going to need to impliment some ubuntu fonts :P
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, for the time being, we should take out the logo; the branding is an issue that we need to make sure we have permission first from Canonical
<DS-McGuire> I want to go back to our old origami background haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> I liked the ubuntu browns personally
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: On it! Just a heads up, you can modify the css too :)
<funcpla> the CSS is neat, I was totally surprised when I unexpectedly reloaded the page
<funcpla> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> oh hey func
<akiva-thinkpad> added :P
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm always here btw when I'm on
<akiva-thinkpad> Pacific time
<funcpla> I'm here because sleep is for the weak
<funcpla> but seriously I have to go soon ;_;
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<funcpla> Anyway, I wanted to ask you to create a "How to get started" sticky or something
<funcpla> You, or DS, I don't know who has more experience
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: Who are you asking?
<DS-McGuire> Oh
<funcpla> Both :)
<DS-McGuire> I would say not me to be honest.
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah I can do something along these lines.
<DS-McGuire> Awesome!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, funcpla there are multiple things you need to do sort of.
<akiva-thinkpad> like getting launchpad, and doing version control is one whole topic
<akiva-thinkpad> actually developing is an entirely different topic
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Yeah, lots of work to do.
<akiva-thinkpad> Should I split it up?
<akiva-thinkpad> Getting Started with Launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> Getting Started with the SDK
<funcpla> Yeah, multiple sections would be useful, with a motivational start, a general overview of a couple of sentences, and then the specifics
<DS-McGuire> Isn't there already something like that on the Ubuntu site, why not link to that page and edit it? Or do we not have permission?
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm yah
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: "motivational start" Love that idea, different way to approach it.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, that is the quickest and easiest way.
<funcpla> Yeah, the QML tutorial is quite detailed.
<funcpla> It actually gets you to create an app.
<funcpla> I mostly meant like a collection of resources, links, high-level overviews of as many related concepts as possible.
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm really big on getting people into IRC though; having that live feedback is so incredibly valuable.
<akiva-thinkpad> funcpla, ah okay, a repository
<funcpla> Yeah you can definitely put that tip in there, to visit the IRC
<akiva-thinkpad> Okay; I think that is a good idea; I'll work on it Gradually.
<akiva-thinkpad> We can make it just one sticky then.
<DS-McGuire> I am going to remove the logo now.
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, We should edit the CSS to match the colour palette. Content Light should have an orange background, white text
<akiva-thinkpad> content heavy (like the posts) should be white backgrounds with the ubuntu greys
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Do you think you could do that? I am trying to find this silly logo atm.
<akiva-thinkpad> sure;
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> I guess for the time being, can't do much with filemanager :P
<funcpla> Can someone explain the CSS situation with /r/Ubuntu to me? Why aren't they using what we're using now? I mean, great for us, but their sub seems to be Canonical-themed, not exactly Ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> funcpla, because its officially sponsored in effect by Canonical
<akiva-thinkpad> As in, they have flairs for their ubuntu members and canonical employees.
<funcpla> Huh, OK
<funcpla> Only Canonical employees are mods there or?
<akiva-thinkpad> funcpla, I believe so
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119|vacatio, and popey I think both have those privelges
<akiva-thinkpad> the community team is highly active there.
<akiva-thinkpad> dpm as well
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: I have messaged them a few times and they have just said they are working on it. The css we have right now we created by them, but that haven't made any commits since April.
<DS-McGuire> By the way the logo has been removed. It is still a little messy right now but it lest we wont get any Trademark issues.
<funcpla> DS-McGuire ah so it's in some kind of limbo? Do they need to finish it or just haven't adopted it yet for some other reason?
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: From what I can see it is not finished. Perhaps they should use ours when it's done.
<funcpla> Right, maybe we could help them with a commit or such
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: I think that is the best move, I think they would appreciate it.
<akiva-thinkpad> yep :)
<DS-McGuire> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm a bit ignorant; why is sans serif offered as a comma after "ubuntu" ?
<DS-McGuire> Right, what else is top priority right now?
 * akiva-thinkpad is not a hundred percent familiar with css syntax, despite it being similar to qml
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Where are we looking now?
<funcpla> Could it be a fallback?
<funcpla> Like, if ubuntu font is not available, use sans serif
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: Most likely.
<akiva-thinkpad> funcpla, ah yes.
<akiva-thinkpad> that would make sense.
<DS-McGuire> What else needs to be done?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, funcpla btw, lets stick with "A mix of community and Canonical" on the colour pallete. It is the medium between Canonical and community
<akiva-thinkpad> https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/colour-palette
<akiva-thinkpad> in 10 minutes I have to go for about 15 minutes, but I'll be back promptly :P
<funcpla> DS-McGuire I plan to edit the sidebar with more relevant info about the sub, as I've said in that mod message. I guess the CSS needs to be sort-of finalized, akiva-thinkpad needs to write the "How to get started" motivation/overview, and we need to start looking for developers/contributors.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: That's fine. It is 12:46am here and I need to go in 45 mins because I have uni in the morning. I don't want to be mean but how much of this is actually Canonical involved? Am I being ignorant about something? :)
<popey> funcpla: akiva-thinkpad no, its not canonical people who are mods in /r/ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, but they do get special flairs !
<funcpla> popey thanks for clarification :)
<DS-McGuire> popey: I thought as much Popey however wasn't sure.
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<popey> they're listed on the subreddit
<popey> on the right
<DS-McGuire> I thought Ubuntu Memebers got those?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, the subreddit does use the logo; was that something that permission was given?
<DS-McGuire> The flairs.
<popey> they dont need permission
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, I thought branding was a bit of an issue
<popey> yes, ubuntu members get flair
<popey> nope
<funcpla> Anyways I'm off for tonight. See ya!
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, ---- ____ ----  whats all this jazz about Canonical having to protect its brand?
<popey> the trademark.
<akiva-thinkpad> right
<DS-McGuire> funcpla: Have a good night, I will be here tomorrow about the same time.
<popey> the trademark policy is very simple and for example allows for community use of the logo
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, okay, thanks for clarifying that
<DS-McGuire> popey: So we can use it on ours?
<popey> our what?
<DS-McGuire> https://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, r/ubuntuappdev
<popey> sure
<DS-McGuire> I have removed it.
<DS-McGuire> Ah, damnit haha!
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, Sorry for the bad advice!
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<popey> see 6. on that page
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: Not you're fault.
<akiva-thinkpad> Ah!
<akiva-thinkpad> okay so I didnt read the part about community
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | popey
<ubot5> popey: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DS-McGuire> popey: Thanks! Also, if you ever see fit could you give the sub a little plug in Linux Unplugged? It would be a massive help as we are trying to get the technical community involved.
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> pull your strings with chris
<popey> build it and they will come ☻
<akiva-thinkpad> okay but once its built ;)
<popey> I'd get some content & discussions in there first
<DS-McGuire> popey: Damn, was looking for an easy way out haha!
<DS-McGuire> Sure sure, it will come in time :)
<akiva-thinkpad> okay I gotta jet for a few minutes. bb in 15
 * popey goes out for beer
<DS-McGuire> I just done want people to look at the sub and think "ah, it's dead" and move on ahha!
<popey> right, so make some content ☻
<DS-McGuire> I am making! ahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<DS-McGuire> Just want it to be awesome first.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad: See you in a bit ;)
 * popey goes for beer
<popey> o/
<DS-McGuire> o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-12
<dholbach> good morning
<Kivi> dholbach, hey o/
<dholbach> hey Kivi
<Kivi> dholbach, I love my ubuntu phone!
<Kivi> :D
<dholbach> Kivi, that's great to hear - same here :-D
<dholbach> there's still a few things that need to be fixed, but I guess that's the same with all software ;-)
<sturmflut2> popey: Ping
<popey> sturmflut2: pong
<sturmflut2> popey: I'm looking into the SIM Toolkit stuff, maybe something useful comes out of it.
<Mirv> if there's a new "Property { name: "audioRole"; revision: 1; type: "AudioRole" }", what does the developer need to do in order to use this "revision 1" property?
<Mirv> is it a problem if the component having ^ property has "exportMetaObjectRevisions: [0, 0]"?
<sturmflut2> Does qmake support cross-compiling using a chroot? If yes, where could I find an example?
<Kivi> dholbach, I want to fix the soduku app, so you can actually make notes in it
<Kivi> too busy right now though :P
<DanChapman> sturmflut2: I don't think cross compiling is possible out of the box, but you could take a look at the qtc_chroot_wrapper.py & qtc_chroot_qmake_legacy scripts in /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts. They may be of some use
<dholbach> Kivi, nice :)
<jgdx> nikwen, hey :)
<nikwen> jgdx, Hey!
<nikwen> I'm sorry, I didn't see your message earlier.
<ogra_> hmm, does anyone know which Oxide matches the 15.04 framework ? is that 1.8 or 1.9
<W2U> Hello World!   - not. I ment Monodevelop programmers: Is there anywhere a collection available on  C# projects for MonoDevelop @ Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-13
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> faenil_: is everything OK for the RTL ?
<faenil_> daker: sorry?
<daker> faenil_: just asking :)
<faenil> daker: sorry I don't get the context :)
<daker> faenil: you are the person working RTL stuff for UITK, right ?
<faenil> daker: ahm...nope :)
<daker> faenil: ok
<faenil> daker: I just did the ListItemLayout component, and I made it so that RTL should work there :)
<daker> ah ok i see
<mhall119> beuno: ping
<beuno> mhall119, yo
<mhall119> beuno: hey, can you add ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1(-*) frameworks to the store ahead of OTA 7 being released?
<mhall119> that will allow app developers to publish apps using the latest Ubuntu.Components
<beuno> mhall119, I can. I would like, however, for the person who actually uploaded the framework to also get into the habit of adding it to the store as well
<mhall119> beuno: you mean the person who puts it in the image?
<mhall119> or the person who uploads the API docs
<mhall119> because one of those is me :)
<beuno> mhall119, the person who uploads it to the archive
<mhall119> ok, not me then
<mhall119> mvo probably
<mhall119> I'd be happy to add them when I get the corresponding docs online, but I don't know what some of the fields are, like policy vendor/policy version
<beuno> right, they have to match what is being uploaded
<beuno> I don't know it either  :)
<beuno> mhall119, so, pass this link along to whoever uploaded it: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/frameworks/
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ do you know who put the ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1 frameworks on the phone images?
<janimo> mhall119, do you happen to have a changelog for 15.04.1 ?
<mhall119> janimo: changelog of the framework?
<mhall119> beuno: what has to match other than the name?
<beuno> mhall119, all the other pieces of metadata
<beuno> they are enforced
<pmcgowan> mhall119, beuno I think it was sil asking int he other channel, its been someone different every time
<mhall119> pmcgowan: we need whomever did it for 15.04.1 to add the corresponding data into the store using the link beuno provided above
<mhall119> that will both populate the manifest.json editor dropdown in QtCreator and allow uploading apps using the latest APIs
<mhall119> pmcgowan: and while we're at it, we should decide on what the post-OTA7 framework is going to be so we can start getting it setup too
<pmcgowan> mhall119, good point
<pmcgowan> .2-dev I would think
<janimo> mhall119, yes, changelog between 15.04 and 15.04.1 from an app developer pov
<mhall119> janimo: ah, no, sorry
<mhall119> maybe bzoltan_ can provide something for that
<janimo> mhall119, any short summary of what changed? For app devs the it's unclear whether or when they should bump the sdk version
<janimo> apart from the 'use latest stable' advice
<mhall119> janimo: new components like AdaptivePageLayout
<mhall119> but I don't know the specifics
<bzoltan_> janimo:  it is hard to say what interests you... the UITK chanegs can go to super detailed level. Please check out the changelog http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog and see if you find any exciting new feature or important bugfix. I personally do recommend to use  the latest stable release
<gerlowskija> Does anyone know to what extent golang is supported for scope development.  I've found a number of tutorials and other resources for Go development, but it's not listed as an option for scope development here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/, and I'm having trouble finding SDK documentation for golang (the C++ SDK docs are here, for comparison: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-15.04/)
<gerlowskija> fwiw I found some golang SDK docs on golang.org, but they seem to be a release behind the current C++ docs (15.04), and many of the links pointing to developer.ubuntu.com pages are broken.
<gerlowskija> I'd love to use go-lang to develop my scope, just wanted to check if the go framework was maybe deprecated or something.
<gerlowskija> (Just saw this trick in the channel topic.  Hope it isn't too 'loud' as notifications go: appdevs ^^
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, searching for "Go" returns https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/gomobile/ but that redirects you back to the start page
<ahayzen> and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-go/
<gerlowskija> Right, I'd found the tutorials, I guess I was looking for SDK docs more than anything.  The ones on golang.org have a few broken links that make them a bit tough to use (e.g. https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/previewwidgets/, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/previewwidgets/)
<ahayzen> gerlowskija, mhall may know as he does the docs.. otherwise i would ask tomorrow in the day EU timezone when more people are likely to be around
<gerlowskija> I can infer things based on the corresponding C++ pages, so I don't *need* to find Go-specific versions of those pages, but I also wanted to allay my worry that golang only currently enjoys partial support.  Glad to hear it's fully supported!
<gerlowskija> Thanks for responding ahayzen, I'll try tomorrow at some point then.
<ahayzen> no problem :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-14
<mhall119> gerlowskija: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/sdk-15.04/ is the correct link for that
<gerlowskija> Thanks mhall119, is there any way I can help update the links on the golang.org documentation so they point a legit pages?
<gerlowskija> (e.g. https://godoc.org/launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v2#NewPreviewWidget)
<gerlowskija> (There's a few broken links that have corresponding SDK doc pages, and could probably be updated.  Though maybe there's a reason they're not linked up)
<mhall119> gerlowskija: I'm not sure who manages those, but I'm sure there's a way you can help fix them if we find someone who can tell us how
<mhall119> gerlowskija: I'm guessing it comes from https://launchpad.net/go-unityscopes
<mhall119> maybe tedg can help you contribute
<mhall119> I'd recommend cwayne, but he's on holiday for a while
<mhall119> gerlowskija: yeah, looks like it's here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/go-unityscopes/v2/view/head:/previewwidget.go
<mhall119> so you should be able to make a merge proposal against that project to correct the inline docs
<tedg> mhall119: Someone on the scopes team would be best, jamesh or alecu would be good contacts there.
<alecu> gerlowskija: thanks for letting us know about those broken links and outdated docs
<alecu> I'll make sure we find the right person to fix it
<mhall119> alecu: if you see him/her online again, you've got an offer to get it fixed already :)
<mhall119> just need to know where and how
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> bzoltan_: do we ship QtQuick.Controls as part of the base image yet? If not, do we have any plans to do so?
<bzoltan_> mhall119: the QtQuick Controls are provided by the qml-module-qtquick-controls  qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin packages and no, they are not on the default image
<bzoltan_> mhall119: I would not recommend to include them to the phone image
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  the quick controls are very much about desktops
<mhall119> bzoltan_: they would be useful when our phones are powering desktops
<mhall119> but I understand the reasons
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  it does not take more then adding it to the seeds. But the apps using quick controls would surelly look funny on a high dpi small screen :)
<mcphail> Is the SDK PPA ready for wily?
<mcphail> I can't quite work out from the launchpad page whether wily builds are up and running...
<mcphail> Sorry to repeat, but does anyone know if it is safe to install the SDK PPA on wily?
<ahoneybun> mcphail: you don't need the ppa
<ahoneybun> only was for 14.04 / trusty
<ahoneybun> 14.10 forward has the sdk in the repos but 14.10 hit EOL
<mcphail> ahoneybun: Aah. OK. I was using it on vivid (I think...) :)
<ahoneybun> yea with vivid your good
<ahoneybun> the ubuntuphone is still based on 15.04 anyway
<mcphail> ahoneybun: so I can just apt-get install ubuntu-sdk on wily and everything will work?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> if you just want to install it on a phone you can just install ubuntu-device-flash
<ahoneybun> but if you want to develop as well the ubuntu-sdk is what you need
<mcphail> yep. Cheers
<ahoneybun> np
<mcphail> Aargh. This is so frustrating. I installed the Ubuntu-SDK, and now mediascanner is melting my CPU. Is there any way to stop it?
<mcphail> Even when "idle", it is consuming 10% of CPU, but it keeps cranking up to 150%
<mcphail> This must be a bug. Nothing else on my system is hogging resources to that extent
<mcphail> OK, I've found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1398614 . This is really broken
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1398614 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "mediascanner-service-2.0 using large amounts of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> mcphail, it is probably just trying to scan your media directories... you can prevent the process from respawning by editing this file /usr/share/upstart/sessions/mediascanner-2.0.conf
<ahayzen> mcphail, IIRC you can put a .nomedia file (or something similar) in any folders you want it to skip, ie external media
<mcphail> ahayzen: it has had hours to scan them, but still keeps spiking. I'll need to uninstall
<ahayzen> mcphail, have a look at the log, sometimes if it hits a bad file format/metadata it wasn't expect it'll keep looping
<ahayzen> *expecting
<mcphail> ahayzen: where's the log?
<ahayzen> mcphail, on the phone its in ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log or something like that..so assume similar on the desktop
<mcphail> ahayzen: yes, log is there: all 819150 lines of it...
<ahayzen> haha grep it for like error or something
<ahayzen> bet it is looping
<mcphail> Lots of errors on .xcf files, but not sure there is any looping...
<ahayzen> maybe worth just reading the last part of the file with $ tail -n NUMBEROFLINES ... or just renaming the file and letting it generate a new one
<mcphail> But an 800000 line log file for an package which was only installed 2 hours ago is extreme, to say the least
<mcphail> 55 megabytes. Seriously?
 * ahayzen hides
<mcphail> ha!
<ahayzen> yeah its scary what it does :-/
 * ahayzen has the service disabled and manually runs when required
<ahayzen> its a pretty big worry for when we start converging tbh
<mcphail> Unfortunately I can't uninstall without breaking the SDK
<ahayzen> just disable the service
<mcphail> OK, will try
<ahayzen> mcphail, make the file look like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12784565/
<ahayzen> then just do the $ stop mediascanner-2.0 or use killall
<ahayzen> mcphail, but whatever is causing it to loop and go mental should really be investigated and reported :-)
<mcphail> ahayzen: at least I now have an email address for my hitlist... :)
<ahayzen> mcphail, pahah
<mcphail> OK, that seems to have worked. All's quiet on the mediascanner front for now
<mcphail> Cheers
<ahayzen> mcphail, no problem, and if it managed to scan enough most mediascanner things still work, eg i work on the  music-app with my service disabled :-) (just don't get new files until i rerun it)
<mcphail> ahayzen: I think that, in itself, is a sad indictment of the package
<ahayzen> mcphail, yeah it is really not in a good state when you have 50+ GB of music and like 25+ of photos/videos for it to scan
<mcphail> I'll try and trawl through the logs to see if there are any clues to the badness
<ahayzen> thanks
<mcphail> I do worry, though, that it is just not very efficient
<ahayzen> from my analysis it seems to commit to its db between indexing every file, i feel it would speed it up if the commit was batched
<ahayzen> you can see the sqlite tmp lock file being create/destroyed rapidly as it is indexing
<mcphail> oh dear. that is bad
<ahayzen> yup
<mcphail> Presumably (if it uses > 100% CPU) it is threaded as well, so all those locks are going to be blocking something
<ahayzen> isn't sqlite not good with concurrency ?!
<mcphail> Ha! sqlite is a nightmare, isn;t it?
<ahayzen> :-)
<mcphail> I agree. It should only dommit every few seconds. RAM isn't going to be exhausted as it caches for a moment
<mcphail> *commit
<ahayzen> i'm pretty sure that is what is happening anyway, things may have changed when i last tried to investigate
<mcphail> I'm not a developer, but I have hacked a fair bit of code on thesilversearcher (a grep-like program) and you can cache a lot of search results if you do it efficiently
<ahayzen> yeah it should be simple todo if this is what it causing the slowdown
<mcphail> ahayzen: do you know the correct person(s) to poke about this?
<ahayzen> mcphail, jamesh ;-)
<mcphail> does he IRC? I don't recognise the nick
<ahayzen> mcphail, he is a AU timezone, so usually appears a different times to us EU/US folks
<ahayzen> mcphail, oh he is in #ubuntu-touch you could try there, but i've found he is more responsive to emails
<mcphail> OK, i'll email him. Cheers - off to bed now
<ahayzen> :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-15
<mcphail> JamesTait:
 * JamesTait feels conflicted.
<mcphail> JamesTait: today should be "accidental nick-ping day" - sorry :)
<JamesTait> Conflict resolved! You're really getting into the swing of this! 😃
<davmor2> JamesTait: I can fix that
<JamesTait> Oh don't you start. 😝
<karni> mhall119: I recently saw you talk about 15.04.1 - I'm guessing my click review tool is outdated (host maschine is up to date 14.10, but build is in 15.04 click chroot), but I'm getting this: 'ubuntu-sdk-15.04.1' is not a supported framework. We're encouraged to use 15.04.1 in the manifest, right?
<davmor2> JamesTait: consider yourself luck that it would cost to much to get to you for me to bother ;)
<nik90> zsombi: Hey, I just noticed something strange in https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout/
<nik90> zsombi: it says import UC 1.2, but that this component was introduced only since UC 1.3 which are two contradictory statements.
<popey> sverzegnassi: heya, did you get any kind of stack trace from docviewer / libreoffice that we can pass to Bjoern? (He's keen to look) :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: o/ At the moment I only have a trace for the resource files missing. Can I send it by email?
<popey> sverzegnassi: sure, feel free to send to bjoern and me, he's sat next to me :)
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok. btw when do we have next meeting? later this afternoon or tomorrow?
<popey> sverzegnassi: oh, good question. we moved it didn't we?
<popey> 16:36 < mrqtros> "is 14:00 UTC Thursday possible for you?" yes
<popey> sverzegnassi: sorry, I forgot to move it, done now
<sverzegnassi> popey: I was having a look at the calendar and i wasn't sure if it was right... thanks for fixing it
<mhall119> karni: you're getting that from the SDK?
<karni> mhall119: from "click build ..." review part. sorry, my Internet just went down, typing on my phone..
<mhall119> karni: you probably don't have it on your build host then, bzoltan_ ^^
<karni> does click review run in the click chroot as well or on the host machine?
<karni> I'll check in later, typing on the touch screen is killing my thumbs
<snizzo> is there a way to extract a click package?
<snizzo> I lost the source of my app
<beuno> snizzo, it's a tar file inside a tar file
<beuno> there's a few ways to do it
<beuno> one way is to rename it to .tar
<beuno> and use the GUI to extract it
<beuno> the code will be in data.tar.gz
<popey> ar -x foo.click
<popey> tar zxvf data.tar.gz
<popey> thats what I do
<snizzo> thanks guys! :D
<snizzo> is there a list of icons usable with iconName property?
<nik90> snizzo: http://icons.mivoligo.com/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-16
<dholbach> good morning
<DanChapman> good morning o/
<dholbach> jdstrand, should we release a new click-reviewers-tools to wily?
<dholbach> or should we try to land the two current MPs (https://code.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+activereviews) before that still? or doesn't it matter?
<snizzo> in a qmake project how can I put an equivalent of "QT += sql"?
<snizzo> ah found
<voldyman> how should i implement discovering services across devices on a network (like my laptop is running a program which can find all the phones running an app which are on the network)
<voldyman> is there a standard or should i just use ip multicasts?
<jdstrand> dholbach: re crt> it is fairly up to date. I uploaded it last week I think
<dholbach> ok cool
<jdstrand> dholbach: I have a few more changes I'd like to make for the next version
<jdstrand> ie, that testsuite branch and a tarball check
<dholbach> ok nice
<dholbach> I just wasn't sure if anything should go into ubuntu before release next week
<Pyro_> Is here polish ?
<Pyro_> I po co ja to piszę po angielsku XD
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-17
<Svarun> hi
<Svarun> anyone here :D
<snizzo> is there a way to programmatically enable/disable 3g?
<rpadovani> there is any ppa with libthumbnailer-qt1.0 for vivid?
<jgdx> snizzo, no
<jgdx> snizzo, unless you have an unconfied app, it can't be done
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-10-18
<ogra_> hmm, can i programmatically ask for landscape when my app goes fullscreen ?
<ahayzen> popey, well the poll seems quite successful :-) funny how the most popular one is the 'hardest' ;-)
<popey> ahayzen: yeah! :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> popey, also good that most of the comments are things we have discussed as well :-)
<popey> we need to collate some of those suggestions in case we don't have them.
<ahayzen> popey, who do i ping to get bug 1268097 assigned? as that should be simple now we have content-hub support (system-settings should just be able to copy the code added to clock https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-alarm-sound/+merge/268499)
<ahayzen> i'll add another sheet on that spreadsheet
 * popey looks for the bot
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1268097
<popey> http://pad.lv/1268097
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> ubot2, ping
<tsimonq2> Quick question, is the Debian app development process the same as the Ubuntu development process?
<popey> tsimonq2: thats a broad question
<popey> ahayzen: that would be bfiller i think.
<tsimonq2> popey: for example, to learn how to develop apps for the respective platform, are the processes the same, or completely different?
<tsimonq2> popey: like we have the packaging guide...is the Debian process the same?
<popey> the ubuntu packaging guide is based off the debian one
<popey> so they are indeed similar, in terms of .deb packaging
<tsimonq2> popey: but what about uploading? I would rather upload to Debian to reach a wider audience but I don't know if it is drastically different from that of Ubuntu's, because that looks straightforward
<popey> I would agree that uploading to debian is a good idea
<popey> if someone has an app which they'd like to put in the ubuntu archive as a debian package, I'd be inclined to push them to debian
<tsimonq2> popey: so where could I find a guide to get that put into the Debian archive
<JanC> it's all documented on the Debian website somewhere
<tsimonq2> JanC: could you link me or is it stupidly easy to find?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#NEW_packages_through_Debian
<JanC> it's not too hard to find (and I would have to look it up myself)
<popey> links to the various places
<JanC> also, there is #debian-mentors on the OFTC IRC network (where all official Debian channels are)
<tsimonq2> ok, thank you both
<tsimonq2> one last thing that I thought I would point out...I have seen popey on JB content(LUP) :)
<tsimonq2> ok, bye
<popey> tsimonq2: :)
<tsimonq2> ◔ ⌣ ◔
<tsimonq2> is there a way that I can make a git repo upload to Debian? Do I just pull it then package it, or is there a more automated way?
<ahayzen> t1mp, for the new header API, should we be able to use Styles.PageHeaderStyle yet? If so how does it work?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-18
<vitimiti> Ubuntu SDK is trying to update some of my click targets, but they need downgrades, and the --allow-downgrade flag isn't passed in the Ubuntu SDK's upgrade system. How can I manually upgrade those click targets so that I can bypass this problem?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-10-21
<vitimiti> I'm getting the error "E: Packages were downgraded and -y was used without --allow-downgrades." in a couple of click targets when the Ubuntu SDK tries to upgrade them. How can I manually upgrade them to bypass this problem?
